# What is your BOW HISTORY??



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Vantage Elite XT2000 blue fusion cam & 1/2. Got it for Christmas 2010.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

First bow was a hand me down from my father since he wasn't sure if I would like bow hunting.

Bear Whitetail II
Renegade Tominator II
Reflex Growler
PSE Bowmadness
Athens Accomplice
Elite GT500
Pearson Advantage
Pearson TX-4

Still have the Bear, The Reflex, and both the Pearson's.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Browning timberwolf, Jennings buckmaster, Hoyt intec, Hoyt razortec, bowtech old glory, bowtech tribute, elite synergy, diamond black ice, mathews z7, black widow recurve. Have a pse evo om order now.


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

The list is too long over 30 yrs......... I have 15 in the basement now...........


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

golf assassin said:


> The list is too long over 30 yrs......... I have 15 in the basement now...........


Sounds like my grandfather....he told me he still has about 14 that pearson sent him...lol


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

My memory barely goes back that far. lol


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

MadBullArchery said:


> Sounds like my grandfather....he told me he still has about 14 that pearson sent him...lol


To bad I'm only 38...... and the oldest bow in the basement is an 02....


----------



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Great thread!

Bear Whitetail Hunter - Bought at KMART by my grandmother for aout $100 back in the early 80s
Bowtech Liberty
Bowtech Allegiance
Pearson Z34
Bear Truth
Elite Z28
Bowtech General
Martin Firecat
Bowtech Admiral
Hoyt Rampage XT


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Proline Force II
Bear 6 Wheel 70's
Proline Medallion Series
Proline Tsunami 
Astro 
Hoyt Pro Vantage C+ 
Hoyt Rocket
Hoyt Defiant Fast Flite 1996
Hoyt Defiant LX Pro 2000
2006 Hoyt Ultra-Elite 
2004 Hoyt Ultra-Tec
2009 Hoyt Pro-Elite


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Late '80s/early '90s started w/a Jennings Black Lightning compound...shot that until around '02 when I bought a Reflex Bighorn Hunter off my brother...shot that until '04 when I bought a Mathews Outback...still shooting that but added a Bear A Mag Takedown last year...and getting ready to add a '11 Elite Pure...


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Old bear of some sort
HCA sniper
Bear Instinct
Bowtech 101st ariborne
Mathews Z7
Bowtech Gaurdian
Hoyt Alphamax 35


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

2006 Hoyt Trykon
2007 Hoyt Pro Elite
2009 Bowtech Captain
2009 Mathews DXT
2010 Hoyt Vantage Elite

Still have the bottom two, wish I still had the Trykon


----------



## Airbus Driver (Dec 3, 2010)

I just bought my first bow off of a friend of mine: an '06 Mathews Switchback.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Martin Recurve (still have it)
Browning (can't remember)(shot this bow a long time, long ago)(shot more robin hoods with this bow then any other, aluminum arrows helped)
Jennings g2 xl (lobbing arrows was not my idea of a good time)
Mathews switchback (shot this bow for a long time)(just sold it last year)
Mathews reezen (hated the bow, rather shoot a horseshoe with a string)
hoyt turbohawk (great bow, bang for your buck)
alienx (held nice and shot well, poor fit and finish)
Darton 3800 pro(best shooting bow I owned)
Darton DS 3800(still best shooting bow I have owned, slight changes from 2010 model)

Toss a pse in there somewhere, Can't remember the bow name, sucks getting old)


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Browning??
Point Blank
Mathews zmax
Bowtech equalizer
Bowtech guardian
Within the next couple of weeks Hoyt rampage xt


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Bear Flare
Martin Cougar
HCA
Pearson
PSE Fire Flight 33L3
Bear Lights Out


----------



## MIbuck (Jan 18, 2010)

Bear Golden Fox
Proline Point Blank
Diamond liberty
Bowtech Admiral
Next bow(Bowtech Destroyer 350 or Invasion CPX? Can't deside.)


----------



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a Bowtech Tribute as well. Can't believe I forgot that bow!


----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bear Whitetail hunter (given to me by a friend of my dad's)
Browning Ambush xb
Parker Phoenix 32
PSE Stinger
G5 Quest Hammer


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pse Nova
Bear Game Over
HCA Speed Pro
Elite GT500(still own)
Athens Accomplice
Elite Z28(still own)


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

mines not nearly as long as the rest..

Hoyt Meridian Pro Star ( or something like that, lol)
PSE Nova
Diamond The Rock
Bowtech 82nd Airborne..

I sure do miss the Hoyt


----------



## messe93 (May 26, 2010)

Indian Spirit
Martin Bobcat
Browning Excellerator
Browning Excellerator II
Jennings Buckmaster
Redhead KryptiK (By Diamond)
Diamond Liberty
:usa2:


----------



## 176"buck (Jul 7, 2010)

Browning Cobra
Proline can't remember which one.
Proline Pointblank
Proline newwave
PSE Carroll Intruder (great bow)
2nd Carroll Intruder
PSE Can't remember name,but had new machined riser
Mathews Z Max
Mathews Q 2 (great bow)
Mathews Switchback
Bowtech Guardian (great bow)
Bowtech Destroyer 340 (great bow)
Invasion coming


----------



## 628 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmm...

1.) Bent sassafras sprout with baling twine string. Arrows = anything, including rocks! -- Do you remember how hard it is to shoot your bow, whilst simultaneously holding a trash can lid (shield) to ward off the neighbor boy's spears?
2.) Bear Whitetail Hunter.
3.) Martin Warthog.
4.) 62" [email protected] Shawnee Traditions longbow.
5.) 60" White River [email protected] recurve.
6.) High Country Excaliber.
7.) 60" Great Northern Ghost [email protected] recurve.
8.) 55" Shakespear Necedah [email protected] recurve. -- Still shooting this one. (Bow was made in 1964)
9.) 64" Griffin [email protected] hybrid longbow.
10.) 56" Bear [email protected] t/d recurve.
11.) 62" Schafer (Windauer) [email protected] t/d recurve.
12.) 60" Centaur [email protected] hyrbid longbow -- Still shooting this one.
13.) 2011 Hoyt Rampage XT 29/60 -- Should be here this week.
14.) ??? -- Probably a new Schafer or Centaur.

Memory Lane will never be the same. :darkbeer:


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Just started shooting in 2006
Bear Element
Quest XPB
Elite GT500


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..wow..you have a helluva memory...:wink:


I remember my first bow....1976 Bear Whitetail Hunter...after that...it has been too many 1,000's of dollars searching for that ELUSIVE ONE!!!!:mg:


----------



## DuMore Outdoors (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought a Jennings Ultrastar XLR when I was 14, 16 years ago. I still shoot it today. Thats all I got. It seems to be fine, so why change. :wink:


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Old Buckmaster young bucks bow when i was 5
2002 Cleawater Storm Ultra Mag
2008 Bowtech Equalizer
2011 Bowtech Assassin


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here she goes
Bear whitetail
Golden Eagle(crap)
Martin 
Bowtech Sniper
Bear Done Deal
PSE Treestand
Hoyt Turbohawk
Strother Infinity
Elite GT500 #1
Elite GTO
Elite Judge #1
Elite GT500 #2
Elite Judge #2
Elite Z28
Bear Attack


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Been bowhunting 23 years, 
Bear Whitetail 2
Proline Point blank
Martin Bobcat
new one coming this year


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Hoyt Ram Hunter, Early 80's model. Still have. It was my fathers.
PSE Precision Edge Around 1995? Still have. use it for bowfishing
PSE Carrera x 2. one 65% and one 80% Around 1998. Still have the 65% version
Bowtech Patriot 2002. Still have. My brother in law shoots it.
Bowtech Allegiance 2007. Still have. It's my back up
Bowtech General 2008
Hoyt Carbon Matrix 2010. Current for now. It's going by by though.


----------



## BowTech Kid (Dec 12, 2005)

I am kinda young, so have not owned a ton, but here is what I had.. First bow was PSE Polaris Xpress. Then a Golden Eagle Evolution, Alpine Archery, High Country Machined Supreme, Hoyt Tenacity, Mathewe Z light, BowTech Dually, Bowtech TomKat, Bowtech Admiral... 

John


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Martin Lynx Magnum(early 80s)
PSE Bruin
Mathews Switchback XT
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Bowtech 82nd
Bowtech Destroyer 350 x 2
Elite Gt500
Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

1st bow (for actual deerhunting) a Bear "Black Bear" pkg(1981),.....killed at least 1 deer every year since(USUALLY 2-4)....2nd bows was Golsen Eagle Turbo Hawk, Then a another(2 Evolutions) then the GE Vision...Then the GE Orion, .then a Parker Pro Ultra light, then came Bowtech......2004 Patriot and then the best of the best...Bowtech Allegiance....to present ......


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Mathews Featherlight
Mathews Conquest 2 Blueberry
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Apex
Mathews Prestige Bold Liquid Gold 
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews Z7
and will probably get a Z7 Magnum soon


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

My first bow was a Bear Whitetail 2 then I got a PSE BuckMaster then I got serious I got more PSE's:

PSE XForce 7
PSE Dream Season
PSE XForce GX
PSE Money Maker NI
PSE Bow Madness
PSE Dominator Pro ( on order )
PSE Brute

Love the PSE lineup. I still have them all except for the Bear Whitetail 2 I sold it to some unlucky individual long time ago.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Bear Whitetail 2
Darton 45 MX
Darton Lightning
Browning Ballistic Mirage
Mathews Z-Light
Mathews Switchback XT
Mission X-3
Elite GT500
Elite GTO
PSE AXE 6
PSE EVO
Elite Hunter


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Bear whitetail 2 those were great times for the deer


----------



## spd319 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bear recurve
can't remember first compound
07 Bowtech Tribby
10 Mathews Z7
10 Hoyt Maxxis 35
11 Mathews Z7 Xtreme Tactical
11 Hoyt CRX 32


----------



## Det (Jan 1, 2003)

Late 70s to present

Proline Cougar
Proline Point Blank
PSE Baby G
Mathews MQ1 Best bow I ever owned should have kept it
Bowtech Extreme VFT
Hoyt X-TEC
Martin Firecat


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

Martin Jaguar
Mathews Switchback
AR 34
Elite Synergy
Bowtech Guardian
Mathews DXT
PSE X-force
PSE BMXS


----------



## gspjake (Aug 11, 2010)

1986 Martin Warthog Magnum A+
2007 Martin Moab 
2008 Hoyt Katera
2010 Hoyt AlphaMax 35

Shot the Warthog for 21 years, guess I have lost my mind lately...


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Man, I can't remember 'em all. It's been 36 years now and it all started with a little Bear recurve in 1974.


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

Oneida Aeroforce(too big for me,retired it)Diamond Rock,vintage Damon Howatt X-200...and that's all


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

Not as many as some of you guys but.......
Martin Mag Cat
Bear Truth 2
Mathews DXT
Mathews Monster 7.0


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

Hoyt magic (youth bow)
Parker buck hunter (youth bow)
Martin C4 Cougar w/ mpro cam...my brother still uses this bow
Martin Firecat Prox
Hoyt alphaburner
Hoyt matrix plus (current)


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

Bear Flare II
Hoyt Defiant
Jennings Buckmaster PWC
Mathews Q2
Hoyt Trykon XL
Mathews Monster 7
Hoyt AlphaElite coming soon!!


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

Airbus Driver said:


> I just bought my first bow off of a friend of mine: an '06 Mathews Switchback.


I was thinking of getting one of those and should have got one. Those are great bows!


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

its funny how many of us have had a whitetail or whitetail 2 lol!


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

back to the begining, a willow limb made by my dad, 1965
a cheap fiberglass something about 1970
ben pearson shadow about 1979
martin jaguar
hoyt viper tec
ben pearson screamer
ben pearson pride
diamond victory
whisper creek stealth
whisper creek innovator pro
hoyt katera
pse vendetta xs
rytera alien x
elite gt500
martin firecat
martin cheetah
jaguar take down recurve


----------



## jgomes1992 (Jan 21, 2011)

i had a cheap walmart longbow when i was 8 and that got me hooked 
then i got a cheap compund dont remember the name
i got a bear kids compound 
then a genisis 
now i have my Redhead/Diamond Kronik that i love

im saving for my baby someday a hoyt vatage elite
but for now im upgrading my accesores first i got a new sight cartel midas that i love
saving for a better scope probably a beiter really like them
went from carbon exmpress to easton x7 eclipses 
went from trigger release to a true ball HT
soon getting a AAE blade rest
also put better strings on it
then i will get my vantege 
not bad for a 18 yr old
then


----------



## GB7Apex (May 1, 2010)

PSE Spyder Blue x2
Hoyt MT Sport Camo
Mathews Mustang Blueberry
Mathews Apex 7 Gold x2
Mathews DXT Camo

Still have the last two and will have them for a while to come.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

MadBullArchery said:


> I am asking basically what all bows have you owned. Its always neet to hear.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 1980ish Bear Whitetail Hunter - first bow
> ...



trust me they dont have enough room for me to post all the bows i have had. lol


----------



## Plumber55987 (Jul 20, 2003)

1) Bear Minimag
2) Martin Tiger
3) Hoyt Easton Spectra
4) Hoyt Tenacity
5) Darton Maverick
6) PSE Carrera
7) Hoyt Cybertec
8) Hoyt Vipertec
9) Darton Pro3800


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

Pse Polaris. Alpine Frontier. Hoyt Turbohawk. Hoyt Carbon Element on order


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

Little Red Bear recurve
Bear Kodiak recurve
Bear Whitetail Hunter
Golden Eagle something or other
Martin Lynx Magnum
PSE Nova
Martin Cougar Magnum
PSE Stingray
Mathews Ultra 2
Mathews Legacy
Hoyt Cybertech
Bowtech Allegiance
High Country Stilletto
High Country Speed Pro
Whisper Creek Innovator Pro
PSE X-Force
2 Mathews DXT's
2 Mathews Drenalins
2 Mathews Drenalin LD's
Elite Synergy
Elite Z28
2 Elite GT 500's
Rytera Alien X
2 Mathews Reezen 6.5's
2 Mathews Monsters
2 Hoyt Alpha Max's
Elite Judge
PSE Dream Season GX
Troy Breeding recurve
PSE Bow Madness XS 2009
Mathews Z7
2 Athens Accomplices
Athens Exceed
PSE Bow Madness XL 2010
PSE Axe 6 2010
2 PSE Bow Madness XL 2011

**Now trying to decide whether to order a DS EVO or Omen Pro for my hunting bow**


----------



## ERdept (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, it's been forever since I've been on here. Didn't know if my log in would work actully.

Ben Pearson recurve #25 lbs at 15 years old. Then more Ben Pearson, then Hoyt recurve, then 3 Rivers Dalaa. Now nothing. Just doing guns and slinshots. Want to re-enter archery, but NOT with a recurve. Saw others at the Archery range that were blasting arrows like lasers faster than my recurve and sold it. 

Want to do a compound but don't know which is the best ENTRY one, I can stay with. Suggestions?


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mathews Reezen 
Mathews Z7
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Monster 7
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Elite Gt500


----------



## lakinghorn (Nov 4, 2010)

awesome idea for a thread! shot way more bows then ive owned but in 9 years of shooting this is it:

1985 hoyt (given to me by my uncle to start)
2002 Renegade SBD (my first bow for me)
2004 Mathews Outback (bow I have had the longest to date and favorite until my current one)
2009 Hoyt Alphamax (sold hoyts this was my showcase bow)
2010 Mathews Monster 7 (my new baby as of my 21st birthday 3 months ago)


----------



## slingshot455 (Sep 22, 2008)

Golden Eagle Mossy Oak 36 shot this bow for 5 years and thought it was the BOMB, because I never put in on a crony.and it was the first and only bow Id ever shot.
2008 Diamond Marquis sold
2008 Bowtech 82nd Current
2010 Bowtech Captain Current


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Reflex Highlander
Ben Pearson Z-34 Camo
Ben Pearson Z-34 Target
PSE Moneymaker
Matthews Conquest 4
Ben Pearson Advantage
Ordered-Ben Pearson Stealth 2


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Old Darton (first bow)
Golden Eagle Falcon
High Country Supreme
High Country Excalibur
High Country Supreme (target bow)
High Country Ultra Extreme
High Country Max Force
Hoyt Deviator
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt HavocTec
Hoyt VTec
Another Hoyt Defiant
Another Hoyt I can't remember
Hoyt Maxxis
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Drenalin
Elite Pure

Trad bows
Mahaska longbow
Striker TDL Select
Two self bows

Forgot the Hoyt Oasis


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

First bow was a Hoyt Kobalt, bought September of 2009. Then a Maxxis 35 in January 2010. A Contender Elite in the summer for target and now I have an Element on the way.


----------



## PreacherSteve67 (Aug 4, 2009)

Indian Stalker
Bear Silver Magnum
Bear Polar LTD
Martin Lynx
Golden Eagle Falcon?
Golden Eagle Eage
Pse Laser Flight
Ben Pearson Z ? something
XI Legend Magnum
PSE Brute Force
PSE G Force
PSE Xcellerator
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Reezen 6.5 #1
Mathews HyperLite
Mathews Reezen 6.5 #2
Mathews Monster 6 #1
Mathews Monster 6 #2
Mathews Z7 # 1
Mathews Monster 7 #1
Mathews Monster 7 #2
Mathews Z7 #2
Mathews Z7 Magnum on Order
K & K Archery Vengeance on Order

I Think that's it.


----------



## 2000vikings (Dec 15, 2004)

Browning, cant remember the model, purchased at Gander Mountain in the 90's
Browning Mirage SX
Mathews Icon
Mathews Outback
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Drenalin
Alpine Denali
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Reezen 7.0
Mathews Z7 Xtreme


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

PreacherSteve67 said:


> Indian Stalker
> Bear Silver Magnum
> Bear Polar LTD
> Martin Lynx
> ...


Dang...lotsa NICE bows!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

PSE Pacer (still have it)
Hoyt (don't remember the name off it)
Oregon Nitro Express
PSE Bruin OC
Reflex Ridgeline 32
Quest QS31
Quest Smoke
Quest XPB


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

bear polar ltd
darton 50 mag
darton60 mc
golden eagle hawk
browning ballistic mirage
oregon valiant crusdar (2)
onieda screaming eagle
jennings carbon extreme
jenning forked lighting
jennings unistar (2)
mathews ?
mathews rival pro
mathews q2xl
marthews mq1
mathews conquest
mathews black max
oarker phionex 36
onieda black eagle
oneida falcon
simms deadzone32
darton pro 3800
archery research
hoyt x-tech
hoyt ultra tech
hoyt carbon matrix
strother rs71
that is almost all of them but i've been in this for a long time.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Whiteail Hunter II
Golden Eagle
Darton
Jennings Uniforce
Jennings Speedstar
Mathews UltraMax
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Conquest 4
Mathews Reezen
Mathews Triumph
Mathews M7

Think this is pretty close


----------



## Dr-Death (Jan 23, 2011)

I still own all five of these:

Western Auto special - fiberglass long bow (early 70's) shooting squirrels
Bear recurve 45lbs (1981 - 1983) 
Brown Bear (1984 - 1990)
Onieda Eagle (1991 - 2001)
PSE Durango (2001 - present) 
Next up: ???? EVO / Axe 6 ??????


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

MadBullArchery said:


> its funny how many of us have had a whitetail or whitetail 2 lol!


Do you remeber the price? I'm thinking i paid $108 brand new for my whitetail 2.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

1995ish Indian recurve
1998 Browning Micro Midas
2001 Browning Eclipse SL
2005 Diamond Victory Dual Cam
2006 Bowtech Tribute
2008 Bowtech Constitution
2009 Mathews C4
2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350
2010 RER prototype recurve

Still have the first 2 and last 3 bows. Fiancee is now shooting the Browning Micro Midas.


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

High Country Youth Bow, can't remember the model I was 5.
Jennings Woman's Bow, again not a clue to young
Matthews FX
Bowtech Tribute
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Next...?????


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Holy carp, some of you guys been through some bows....

I been bow hunting for 18yrs and only had 4 bows. Looks like some of you guys did that even before the next deer season came around....LOL

1st: Old Hoyt USA exact "modle unknown" (gone)
2nd: Darton Maverick (gone)
3rd Pearson Venom H2 (backup bow)
4th Darton pro 3800 (current shooter)


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

1978 Pearson Recurve
1982 Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound
1987 Bear Whitetail II
1991 Golden Eagle Falcon (worst bow I ever owned)
2001 Jennings buckmaster 2000
2003 PSE Bruin (another winner....not)
2006 Mathews SBXT
2010 Mathews Z7


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Bear Whitetail Hunter
PSE Thunderflite Express
Jennings Buckmaster 2000
Jennings Buckmaster PWC
Mathews Conquest 3
Mathews Drenalin LD


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Samick Recurve
Proline Aurora Vegas Edition
Browning Maxim 6T6L
Hoyt Cybertech
Martin X-200
Martin Cougar III
Hoyt Trykon
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Ultraelite
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Limbsaver DZ36
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Rytera Nemesis
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Hoyt Alphamax
Hoyt Carbon Element


----------



## tomd922 (Nov 3, 2009)

PSE Thunderflight
PSE Fireflight Express
PSE Mach 6
High Country Excaliber
Bowtech Pro38
Bowtech Tomkat
Mathews DXT
Mathews Monster XLR8
Chek Mate Falcon recurve
Mathews Z7 Xtreme


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Browning micro midas
Mathews switchback LD
Bowtech guardian #1
Elite Z28 #1
PSE Xforce GX7
Bowtech guardian #2
Hoyt alphamax 32
Mathews monster 6
Ross cardiac 
Strother SR-71
Elite Z28 #2
Hoyt maxxis 35
Bowtech destroyer 340
Bowtech 101st AB (on the way)
Rytera alien nemesis (on the way)

I THINK thats it.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

red one 
Pearson (its popular but my mind went blank recurve)
Browning Nomad
Shakesphere 
Pearson Grizzly
Pearson Equalizer
Pearson Probe
"one small bow i can remember bc i hated it mighty something"
PSE Carrol Marauder
Mathews 3d Hunter
Mathews Ultra max 2
PSE Nova-bowfishing
Oneida Eagle-Black Eagle bowfishing
PSE Team Primos
PSE Team Primos 2nd edition
PSE Team Primos
AR 31
AR 34 
AR 37
Hoyt ultra Tec
Bowtech Constitution
Bowtech Alegance
Bowtech Constitution
Mathews Ovation
Hoyt 38 Pro
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Pro Elite
Hoyt Vulcan-Hybrid
PSE Bowmadness xl
Mathews Z7

HMM 30 bows and 31 years old. not to bad of an addiction i guess

one i can remember quickly. The best shooting one of all these in my opinion was the first PSE team primos, the brown ones. easiest shooting bow i ever owned


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

1 - Browning X-celerator
2 - Jennings Model T
3 – Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow
4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
5 - Browning Wind River
6 - Browning Mirage (Forest)
7 - Browning Mirage (Deep Forest)
8 - Browning Mirage (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
9 - Martin Cougar w/Mega Cams
10 - High Country Supreme
11 - McPherson Eliminator
12 - Darton Lighting 
13 - Darton Viper
14 - High Country Excalibur 
15 - High Country Max Force
16 - Browning After Burner
17 - Browning Heat
18 - Mathews Featherlite
19 - Mathews MQ1
20 - Ben Pearson Recurve
21 - Oneida Stealth Eagle
22 - Browning Nomad Stalker II Recurve
23 - Mathews Q2XL
24 - Martin Howatt Hunter Recurve
25 - Hoyt Ultratec
26 - Mathews LX 
27 - Mathews Conquest 2 (Blueberry)
28 - Mathews Ovation
29 - Mathews Ovation (Kiwi)
30 - Mathews Switchback
31 - Mathews LX
32 - Mathews Apex 7 (Black)
33 - McPherson Bishop (Gunmetal)
34 - Mathews Switchback XT
35 - Mathews Conquest III (Hardwoods HD)
36 - McPherson Bishop (Black/Camo)
37 - Bowtech Old Glory
38 - Mathews Drenalin
39 - High Country Iron Mace
40 - High Country Stiletto 380
41 - Browning Maxim (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
42 – Drenalin LD
43 – Elite Xtreme XL
44 – Mathews Apex (Black/Camo)
45 – Hoyt Katera XL
46 – Ross 337 70#
47 – Hummingbird Bamboo Kingfisher
48 – Hoyt ProElite (Green Fusion)
49 – Elite GT500
50 – Ross 337 60#
51 – High Country Safari Lite
52 – Mathews Switchback
53 - Mathews Apex (Maroon)
54 - PSE Baby G
55 – Mathews LX
56 – Martin Shadow Cat Nitrous-X
57 – Mathews Conquest 4 (Blue)
58 – Mathews Apex (Outrageous Orange)
59 – Martin Slayr Nitrous-X
60 – Elite XLR
61 – Hoyt Vectrix XL (Blue)
62 – PSE X-Force 7 (Orange)
63 – Mathews Triumph
64 – Bowtech Sentinel FLX
65 – Mathews Apex 7 (Gold)
66 – Parker Black Hawk XP
67 – Bowtech Specialist (Mossy Oak Treestand)


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> 1 - Browning X-celerator
> 2 - Jennings Model T
> 3 – Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow
> 4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
> ...


thats a large variety of names


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm... I'll see if I can even remember them all from 1967 to now:

Ben Pearson Cougar Magnum recurve
Bear Victor Tamerlane takedown recurve
Browning Deluxe Nomad compound (wooden riser, two wheels)
Martin/Howatt Warthog Magnum (the one with the laminated wooden riser)
Jennings Shooting Star
Jennings T-Star
Oneida H-250
Oneida Screaming Eagle
Oneida T-1000 (target model Screaming Eagle)
Oregon Valiant Crusader
Oregon Deschutes
Oregon Columbia
Mathews Feathermax
Mathews Q2XL
Bowtech Pro40Wheely
Mathews Conquest 3
Ross CR334
Ross CR337
Hoyt ProTec
Mathews Conquest Apex (orange & black)
Mathews Conquest Apex (black/camo)
Mathews Conquest Apex (black/gold)
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Hoyt Maxxis 35
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Hoyt Carbon Element
Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus

I think that's all of 'em...


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Browning Ambush XB
Mathew's Ovation
Mathew's Switchback
Mathew's Drenalin LD

and soon to be a Mathew's Z7 Magnum


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

cool part is, that most are named i know of when they were out or have worked on. my dad owned alot of the older ones even when i didnt lol


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

1970's Ben Pearson recurve
1980's Bear Whitetail
1980's Bear Whitetail II
1980's Hoyt Spectra 5000
Pearson Spoiler
Bear Hunter Takedown Recurve
Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter
Hoyt Superslam Supreme
Darton_________
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Ultramax
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews DXT
Mathews Monster7
Elite Judge
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Maxxis 32
Hoyt Carbon Element


----------



## Wattensabohuntr (Jul 28, 2004)

Pearson deerhunter recurve>>pearson renegade 2 >> hoyt raptor >> pearson diamondback>> hoyt ultratec>> brownipng nomad recurve>>bowtech pro 38>> martin prowled se>> bob lee signature recurve>>wing falcon recurve>>hoyt cybertec>> hoyt havoctec>> elite synergy >> hoyt cybertec >> hoyt alphamax 32


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jennings Black Lightning
Bear Whitetail II
Golden Eagle Pro Formula
Hoyt Raptor
Hoyt ???? can't remember the model
Hoyt Vipertec
Hoyt Maxxis 35


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Stemmler Recurve
Bear Recurve
Jennings Starlite-T
Martin Lynx Magnum
High Country Excalibur
'08 Bowtech Alegiance
08.5 Elite Z-28


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> 1 - Browning X-celerator
> 2 - Jennings Model T
> 3 – Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow
> 4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
> ...


Wow! Now thats a list of some bad bows!


----------



## CaliCreole (Jan 20, 2010)

Kodiak Titan 32
Martin Howatt bushmaster LB
Colt Recurve


----------



## AJColter (Mar 23, 2008)

golf assassin said:


> The list is too long over 30 yrs......... I have 15 in the basement now...........


x2. All Hoyts (11) except: Martin Lynx, Firecat and a Mathews Legacy. I have a pattern of straying away from Hoyt for a model year, then returning asking "Why did I do that?"


----------



## AJColter (Mar 23, 2008)

AJColter said:


> x2. All Hoyts (11) except: Martin Lynx, Firecat and a Mathews Legacy. I have a pattern of straying away from Hoyt for a model year, then returning asking "Why did I do that?"


Woops, 9 Hoyts and add a Cougar Magnum to the Martin bunch.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bear Whitetail
Browning compound
PSE Pulsar
PSE Vector
Hoyt Gamegetter
Hoyt Prohunter
Hoyt Tracer
High Country Sniper
Hoyt Ultratec
Mathews S2

not sure about the order...


----------



## lewistg (Sep 8, 2008)

the lists are surpisingly long. i started shooting in 1993. Since then I have owned the following in this order: 
Bear Whitetail II, 
High Country Ultra Extreme Pro (still have and love), 
and a 2009 Bear Done Deal.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> 1 - Browning X-celerator
> 2 - Jennings Model T
> *3 - Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow*
> 4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
> ...


I still own the ones in *Red* atm. I want to add an Elite Pure, Monster 7, and Maitland Zeus to the stable this year.


----------



## Rugerhoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i got my first bow when i was 12 it was an old recurve i bought from a lady for 5 bucks at a garage sale. I couldn't pull it back then because it was 50#, but now its my bowfishing machine. When i turned 15 i got my first deer bow, a hoyt magnatec. I have shot that for many years and last year i finally bout my third bow, hoyt maxxis 31. I wish i could buy a new bow every year like some of the other posters, thatd be sweet.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

1 Whitetail2
2 Darton ?
3 Pse Thunder Flite
4 Pearson Spoiler
5 Diamond ?
6 Hoyt Ultra Mag
7 Hoyt Vectrix
8 2 Mathews Drens
9 Mathews DXT
10 Mathews S2
11 Mathews Monster
12 Mathews Reezen 7
13 Hoyt Maxxis 31
14 Mathews Z7
15 Mathews Z7Xtreme


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

16 Forgot 1. I had a Mathews Switchback Xt also


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

1. Whitetail II
1a. Bear super pro specialist. (this was a spot killin machine!!)
2. Jennings Unistar (first deer kill)
2a. Jennings Unistar plus
3. High Country trophy hunter
4. High Country Sniper (just converted the trophy hunter)
5. Jennings (cant remember the name..it was bears first single cam bow)
6. Bear Buckmaster
7. Bear TRX 32
8. Mcpherson Hornet
9. Mathews Ovation
10. bowtech pro 40
11. bowtech old glory
12. Hoyt Ultratec
13. PSE Mach X
14. Hoyt Protec
15. PSE moneymaker
16. Hoyt Maxxis 35
17. Hoyt Carbon Matrix
18. PSE Vendetta XL
19. PSE Dominator on order

I know there are several more just can't remember them all.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

Bear whitetail hunter
Hoyt Raider
High Country Extreme
High Country Ultra Force
Mathews LX
Bowtech Samson
Elite Synergy
Diamond Marquis
Elite GT500


----------



## Airborne82nd (Jan 12, 2011)

wow some long list. I'm 44 started bow hunting when I was 22. Always said those new bows can't be that much better. I was wrong. Realized this last year while shopping for my sons first bow. He ended up with the Parker Sidekick XP and I got the Bow Madness.

PSE Nova
PSE Bow Madness


----------



## switchbackmat (Feb 2, 2007)

Martin Orion
Mathews switchback
Mathews Ovation
Bowtech Old Glory
Mathews Drenalin LD
Elite GTO
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews Reezen 7
Hoyt Maxxis 31
And the ups man is delivering my Monster 7 today

Out of all of these bows i would i say that the GTO, Switchback, and Maxxis were my favotie.


----------



## Arrowing (Apr 30, 2010)

1. Various recurves both wood and fiberglass while growing up.
2. Ben Pearson Recurve 35#
3. Bear Whitetail 6 Wheeler
4. Bear Bear Hunter
5. Bear Whitetail Legend
6. Browning Mantis
7. Browning Boss Mantis
8. Samick Sage T/D 55#
9. Mathews Apex 7


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

pse nova
high country brute force
high country triple s
bowtech general
bowtech brigadier
bowtech captian
bowtech sentinel
hoyt maxxis 35
hoyt carbon matrix plus


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

It all started with a Browning Micro Midas...boy that thing seems ancient compared to bows these days!
PSE Polaris
Hoyt Striker II
Mathews Switchback
And brand new as of today, my Hoyt Maxxis 35!


----------



## dexotrimnjc (Oct 13, 2010)

My first bow was made out of fiber glass, a recurve bow. I had it when I was about 9.

My first compound, I bought used in '96/'97- an old Bear. Aluminum arrows...

I bought an old PSE this fall to Tinker with..late 90's PSE.

I now have a PSE BowMadness MC, 2010.


----------



## FCFCharlie (Mar 18, 2010)

1.) Camo z7
2.) Elite Z28
3.) Strother SR 71
4.) Black z7
5.) K&K Vengeance (on order)


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bear ? - kid's bow. Baby blue color. Still have it at Mom's house.
Bear Whitetail Hunter
Martin Prowler
Mathews LX
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Z7


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

1983 Martin Cougar II
1993 Fire Flight 33
1998 PSE Baby G
2004 PSE Patriot 
2007 Diamond Nitrous
2008 PSE BMXL
2009 GT-500
2011 Hoyt CRX 35. 

And a few traditional bows thrown in between.

I started in 2000 when i was 11 or 12 years old.

Im now 22.


----------



## bigcountry25 (Mar 1, 2005)

Started at age 18 now 36.



1. PSE Game Sport (used)
2. XI ?????
3. Golden Eagle ?????
4. Reflex Xpress
5. Bowtech pro38 dual cam (Best shooting bow I have ever had)
6. Bowtech Might Mite
7. Bowtech Patriot Single Cam (hated this bow)
8. Bowtech Patriot Dually (Loved it)
9. Bowtech Pro40 Dually
10. Bowtech Pro40 Freedom Cam
11. Bowtech Tribute
12. Bowtech Allegaince
13 Bowtech Tribute
14. Bowtech 82nd
15. Bowtech 101st
16. Bowtech Tribute ( 3rd different Tribute best pure hunting bow i have ever owned!!)
17. Bowtech General
18. Diamond Nitrous

Probly going to give the Bowtech Assassion a go for this year, I hope it compares to the Tribute, first impressions are good but we will see after a few months of shooting.

I guess it is safe to say that I am a fanboy!!!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Not counting recurves.

Indian 
Browning(Wood riser and limbs)
Martin Firecat
Hoyt Pro Force Extreme
Martin Onza
Browning(?model)
Jennings Buckmaster G2
High Country Carbon Four Runner
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Drenalin
Elite E-500
Elite Synergy
Bowtech Allegiance(2)
PSE X Force 7
Elite Envy(3)
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Elite Synergy Extreme
Bowtech Captain
Rytera Alien X
PSE Omen
Strother SR-71
Bowtech Destroyer 350


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

First one was a hand me down don't remember what
Second was a Browning Youth Bow
Third was a PSE can't remember the name
Then out of the sport for about 12 years
2007 Bear Instinct
2008 Bear Truth 2
2009 Bowtech Admiral
2007 Diamond Patriot II
2009 Diamond Black Ice
2009 PSE X-Force GX6
2009 Rytera Alien X Camo
2009 Rytera Alien X Black
2010 Rytera Alien X Camo 
2011 Martin Firecat 400
2011 Bowtech D350(On the way)
2011 PSE Axe 6 (On order)


----------



## CONFIRMMED KILL (Sep 20, 2005)

Really old Bear fiberglass 45 lb long bow from my uncle with fibreglass limbs and a rubber hand grip. 
Shot at two hay bales I think everyone should learn with this equipment. 
Bear recurve bow with black limbs 45 lbs. Still shooting fingers at this point
Bear Whitetail bow - started mechanical release 
Jennings Unistart - Started using pin sight
High Country Safari - Started shooting 3 D tournaments
High Country Supreme
American Storm in black and white target colors - Started indoor spot shooting.
Bowtech Black Knight
Bowtech Patriot Dually
Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely
Bowtech Destroyer 350


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

long ago A maple branch,cedar arrows with a hammered out bottle cap point
Terror on the neighborhood squirrel and blackbird population.
#2.Bear whitetail
#3.goldenEagle talon MKIV
#4.Pearson ???
#5.Browning ballistic mirage
#6.Hoyt Alphamax35
#7.Hoyt Aphaburner


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Not alot of history.

*PSE Pulsar

PSE Quantum

AR31

*AR34

AR Velocity

*PSE BM32

Bear Kodiak 

* = bows I still have.


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

Patchmayer (?)
Golden Eagle
Pse Carrol Dominator
Jennings Carbon (?)
XI Extreme
Martin Bobcat
MathewsQ2
Mathews LX, ( one otf the best)
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Captain
Hoyt Maxxis 35
Samick Longbow
Samick Recurve


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

JavelinaHunter said:


> Old Darton (first bow)
> Golden Eagle Falcon
> High Country Supreme
> High Country Excalibur
> ...


dang


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

PSE Deer Hunter ?
Mathews ZMax 1999
PSE Venom NRG 2005
Bowtech Tribute 2007
Elite Z28 2009
APA Viper 2009
APA Black Mamba X2 2008
Hoyt Vectrix XL 2007
PSE Dream Season 2009
Elite GT500 2009
Bowtech Tribute 2006
Strother SR-17 2010
Bowtech Air Raid 2010
Strother Infinity 2010
K&K Vengeance on order

Of course, I have been shooting for only a little over two years.

Bob


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

jfree said:


> dang


Forgot - I owned a Mathews LX for about a day and a half:wink:


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

JavelinaHunter said:


> Forgot - I owned a Mathews LX for about a day and a half:wink:


thank you


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

1 - Browning X-celerator
2 - Jennings Model T
3 – Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow
4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
5 - Browning Wind River
6 - Browning Mirage (Forest)
7 - Browning Mirage (Deep Forest)
8 - Browning Mirage (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
9 - Martin Cougar w/Mega Cams
10 - High Country Supreme
11 - McPherson Eliminator
12 - Darton Lighting 
13 - Darton Viper
14 - High Country Excalibur 
15 - High Country Max Force
16 - Browning After Burner
17 - Browning Heat
18 - Mathews Featherlite
19 - Mathews MQ1
20 - Ben Pearson Recurve
21 - Oneida Stealth Eagle
22 - Browning Nomad Stalker II Recurve
23 - Mathews Q2XL
24 - Martin Howatt Hunter Recurve
25 - Hoyt Ultratec
26 - Mathews LX 
27 - Mathews Conquest 2 (Blueberry)
28 - Mathews Ovation
29 - Mathews Ovation (Kiwi)
30 - Mathews Switchback
31 - Mathews LX
32 - Mathews Apex 7 (Black)
33 - McPherson Bishop (Gunmetal)
34 - Mathews Switchback XT
35 - Mathews Conquest III (Hardwoods HD)
36 - McPherson Bishop (Black/Camo)
37 - Bowtech Old Glory
38 - Mathews Drenalin
39 - High Country Iron Mace
40 - High Country Stiletto 380
41 - Browning Maxim (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
42 – Drenalin LD
43 – Elite Xtreme XL
44 – Mathews Apex (Black/Camo)
45 – Hoyt Katera XL
46 – Ross 337 70#
47 – Hummingbird Bamboo Kingfisher
48 – Hoyt ProElite (Green Fusion)
49 – Elite GT500
50 – Ross 337 60#
51 – High Country Safari Lite
52 – Mathews Switchback
53 - Mathews Apex (Maroon)
54 - PSE Baby G
55 – Mathews LX
56 – Martin Shadow Cat Nitrous-X
57 – Mathews Conquest 4 (Blue)
58 – Mathews Apex (Outrageous Orange)
59 – Martin Slayr Nitrous-X
60 – Elite XLR
61 – Hoyt Vectrix XL (Blue)
62 – PSE X-Force 7 (Orange)
63 – Mathews Triumph
64 – Bowtech Sentinel FLX
65 – Mathews Apex 7 (Gold)
66 – Parker Black Hawk XP
67 – Bowtech Specialist (Mossy Oak Treestand)
*68 - Hoyt Ultratec
69 -Elite GTO*

Ooops. Added a couple last week. Anyone want to buy a bow? lain:


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> 1 - Browning X-celerator
> 2 - Jennings Model T
> 3 – Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow
> 4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
> ...


We're not worthy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Early 60's Pearson long bow. Don't remember the model. Blew up spectacularly in about 1970.

Mid 80s Martin Cougar Magnum in Black metallic w' the laminated wood limbs. 70lb and stupid slow.

1990 XI Legend Magnum In their own grey camo 73lbs.3" overdraw. Bought it new. Great shooting bow Did everything well with it, 3D, spots, hunting. Some times I want it back.

1993 PSE. Can't remember the model. Got it through the dealer sponsored shooter program. Did 3D only with it. Hunted w' the XI.

1994 Astro Faststar. Round wheel target bow w' a beautiful warm laminated wood handle. Never shot well, but felt and looked so good while shooting poorly Wanted to, but never modified better limbs so I could hunt with it.

~1997 XI Extreme w' the "pork chop" cams. Should have been thought of as the first parallel limb bow. But it was so noisy and touchy. Yuck. To bad, 'cause XI had been a fine bow company earlier in the decade. 

~1997 Martin Pro-something with Z-Cams. Never like the riser but loved the cams. hunted and shot spots with it. Should have kept the cams, but the riser really sucked.

2000 Darton Cyclone Express LD Carried this bow into the woods every fall till 2009. Great shooting bow. Only the 2nd new bow I've ever bought. Though modest in speed, about 280fps for 3D and 265 with my hunting arrows, it was forgiving and consistent. Killed many deer and other critters with it. Excellent handle profile.

~2003 XI Legend Extreme. Same grip as my beloved 1990 XI Legend Magnum, this bow was mfg'd in 1996. I still own it, and it was officially my back up hunting bow from 2003 till today. Shoots my hunting arrows about 270fps. Quiet rugged killer. If I could only own and shoot this old hunting tool for the rest of my life, that would be OK.

~2003, Frank, as in Frankenstein. I bought a 1998 Darton Wrangler on Ebay. The limbs blew up shortly after getting it. I adapted a set of XI limbs and limb pockets that I had to the riser. Installed a set of PSE hatchet cams I had in my junk box. Used strings and cables originally spares for my XI Legend Extreme, and "IT's ALIIIIIIIIVE!". Goofy thing shot about 308fps at 65lbs and 5grn/lb arrows. Extra nice that the grip section was identical to my Darton Cyclone. Shot it for about 3 years. Just got worried that it was going to blow up someday and really hurt me doing it.

2008 Darton Tempest Extreme mfg'd 2006. Wanted a new bow for competition. Didn't trust Frank to keep taking the 3D beating. The Tempest had a good reputation so I bought it on EBAY, having never shot one. My mailorder bride proved to be the best shooting bow I ever owned. For all the bows above that I LOVED, I love the Tempest MORE. Any given end, I'll take your money, anybody's money. Even though I really didn't have the money nor the need, I replaced my Darton Cyclone Express LD with a 2nd Camo'd Tempest Extreme for hunting. It shoots as well as the first Tempest. I sold the Cyclone. 

Picked up another used 1998 Darton Wrangler but it is not yet ready to shoot, and the XI Legend Extreme continues as the back up hunter. May have to put the PSE hatchet cams I last had on Frank on the Wrangler.

Yeah, I left a couple of short timers I never should have bought out of the story. Only 2 new bows in the story. Everything else is used, many bought on Ebay. Only 1 of those, the first Wrangler, was really a disaster. The XI Extreme was bought almost new from an XI sales rep I thought was a friend. Yikes!!


----------



## Bowferd (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in a bit of a rush and will be back later. But between 300 to 500 bows later, I will be back.


----------



## SaskSniper (Oct 2, 2010)

1) Martin Magnum Jaguar
2) Martin Firecat Pro X
3) Bowtech Invasion - on its' way


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

Got my first one in '91, I was 8 years old, Bear "Black Bear"
2.) Darton Excel
3.) High Country 4-Runner
4.) Hoyt Viper 
5.) Hoyt MagnaTec
6.) Hoyt HavocTec
7.) Hoyt SuperTec
8.) Hoyt ProElite
9.) Hoyt TurboTec (w/ Cam-1/2's)
10.) Hoyt TurboTec (w/ Spirals)
11.) Hoyt ViperTec (w/ Cam-1/2's)
12.) Hoyt ViperTec (w/ Spirals)
13.) Hoyt UltraElite
14.) Mathews Z7 (didn't last 2 months, LOL)
15.) Mathews Monster XLR8 (lasted about 6 months)
16.) Hoyt AlphaBurner
17.) Hoyt AlphaElite

Kind of alot considering I'm only 27!


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

bear whitetail, darton excel,high country safari,jennings buckmaster, martin phantom,mathews featherlight,bowtech patriot, ross cr337, ross cr334, ross cardiac,hoyt trykon xl, hoyt katera xl, hoyt 737, hoyt vantage x7, hoyt ultra elite, mathews apex 7, mathews apex, mathews c4, mathews prestige 4 of them, mathews drenalin ld, mathews hyperlite, mathews monster 2of them, mathews reezen ,this was the bow that i really hated the reezen, mathews apex, mathews lx, hoyt maxis 31, alphamax 35, 2 carbon matrixes, bowtech sentinel flx, bowtech specialist, another ultra elite, hoyt avenger plus, and thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

1browning????????? one piece all wood round weels got it used short strung it practiced all summer killed my first deer that fall small doe at 9 yards from inside a laurel bush
2darton??????? mag riser wood limbs 
3 pse stratoflight several more fell to this one [still have]

4 pse carroll intruder holota deer fell to that brute 83# of shoulder shredding fury right there 
5 07 bowtech allegiance shot it this weekend quite a few heads on the wall from that one too
6 looking for a replacement for my ally invasion? d350? /?????????????????


----------



## Mule Feathers (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Martin Moab
2. PSE EVO


----------



## swardlow (Dec 9, 2010)

you guys kill me. 

I started with Martin tiger in 88. kept that till I got a McPherson Edge in 06. Now I a selling that and getting a Monster 7.


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

1 xi silverhawk
2 high country sniper
3 high country supreme
4 high country machined supreme
5 high country ultra force
6 archery research ar 34
7 mathews reezen
8 mathews conquest triumph
9 mathews z7


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll not name every bow I have owned. I dont feel like typing that much. I've owned bows from these companies. Hoyt,Mcpherson,Moutaineer,High Country,PSE,Mathews,Jennings,Bowtech,martin,Bear and NBA. I'm sure I'm leaving some out


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Without counting them all:

1. Bear
2. Darton
3. High Country
4. XI
5. Martin
6. Bowtech
7. Rytera
8. Elite
9. G5


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Red Brave Bow
Brave Compound
Browning Micro Midas
Pse Spyder 
Hoyt Rintec XL
Hoyt Turbotec
Bowtech Tribute-still have
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Guardian
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Bowtech Swat-Still have


----------



## DouginNC (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice thread.
1)Bear Black Bear in the late 80's
2)Golden Eagle Pro Turbo-Put a over draw on it and that baby was shootin a smokin 209 FPS!!!!:smile:
3)PSE Carroll Intruder-Still shoot it but time for a new one.
4) PSE Primos-Gettin it Friday


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lets do this the easy way.. 1st bow bear whitetail , last bow Elite Z28. in the 21 years i have been shooting there has been so many i cant remember. Went thru 29 in the last year.. only 9 were new though... The bear started it all for me and the Elite is where it ends(will go elite from now on) so they are the ones to remember.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

All I can say is.....I go way back to 1955


----------



## DCamm (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll play.

1. My dad's 1980's Fred Bear
2. 1995 - Oneida Eagle (still in my parent's closet in East Texas after returning from Fort Drum in 1997).
3. 1997 - Mathews Feather Max (Still in MY closet)
4. 2007 - Vectrix (Primary bow currently)
5. Dunno - in the market for a new one. Coming soon.

Deck


----------



## JohnFTexas (Feb 14, 2011)

Herter's Sitka Jr. 25# I got this in 1972 along with a dozen farbenglass arrows (still have the bow and 3 of the arrows)
Pearson Recurve 45# This one was sold by Mongomery Wards, I haven't seen it in a while I think it may be loaned to a brother.
Pearson Rengade Compound It's old and slow by today's standards but I shot my first 300 round with it so I keep it and hunt with it.
American Ultimate Compound This is a gorgeous bow with a blue smoke riser and white limbs needs to be updated I think.
Bear Tamerlane 33# I just got this one. The serial no shows this to be a 68 vintage. I have a few things to fix and it'll be flinging 'em again.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

1. 2001 Fred Bear ?? (short a to a, split limbs....my nephew now shoots it) 2. 2006 Hoyt Tykon 3. 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX 4. Bowtech Invasion CPX ( soon, hope this week)


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

1. 2001 Fred Bear ?? (short a to a, split limbs....my nephew now shoots it) 2. 2006 Hoyt Tykon 3. 2010 Bowtech Admiral FLX 4. Bowtech Invasion CPX ( soon, hope this week)


----------



## bowsx6 (Feb 10, 2011)

The bows I can remember: Bear Grizzly, PSE Mach I, Oneida Eagle, Xi Flatliner, HCA Excalibur, PSE Baby G, Cabela Laser Mag, Xi Velocity, Martin Cheetah, Bowtech Black Knight II, Bowtech Liberty, HCA Machined Supreme, Alpine Teton, a Browning (?), a Fred Bear (?), Bowtech Sniper, PSE Bowmadness XL, Pse Omen, Limbsaver Speedzone, G5 Quest Primal, and soon to have G5 Prime Centroid.


----------



## DREAMSEASON286 (Jun 17, 2010)

2006 Alpine micro
2009 PSE bowmadness xs
2010 PSE dream season UF
2009 Bowtech Admiral
2011 Bowtech Assassin


----------



## rtaylor (Nov 17, 2010)

Browning (not sure on the model) might have shot 150 fps but killed first deer with it.
PSE Spider V4
Pre Bowtech Diamond Hornet 
Bowtech Assassin


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Darton Titan
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Prestige
Mathews DXT
Mathews Z7
Mathews Monster 6.7 (current)


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

1. 2006 Bowtech Allegiance(sold)
2. 2007 Bowtech Allegiance(current bow)
3. 2010 Diamond Black Ice(sold)
4. 2011 K&K Vengeance (on order)


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

BlacktailBryan said:


> Bear Flare
> Martin Cougar
> HCA
> Pearson
> ...


Now I get to add an Alphamax 32 to the list!


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

Mathews sbxt
Prestige
Drenalin
Drenalin ldx2
Dxt
Reezen 7
Monster
Z7
Elite gto
Z28
Gt500
Bowtech tomkat
Admiral
Hoyt maxxis 31
Maxxis 35
Carbon element x2


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

-First bow was an old Browning....forgot what one
-Browning Arrow star until the limb blew up, replaced with the bow below for free by Browning  
-Browning Illusion
-Mathews Monster 6.7
-Mathews Z7 Xtreme


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

old ebay browning (first)
pse firestorm x (super compfy)
bear truth 2 (wasnt blown away)
mathews switchback xt (most dead in hand ive ever shot)
mathews monster 6.7 (scary fast)
bowtech general...will be here by the end of the week!


----------



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

Martin tiger
bear jenings something
hoyt mt sport
mathews fx
hoyt trykon
martin firecat 
martin x200
mission journey
2 oneida ospreys
AMS fishhawk
PSE kingfisher
Just bought a hoyt CRX but havnt got it yet


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

old bear long bow 
Martin Bobcat 
Browning Black Knight
Golden Eagle Hawk
PSE Nova
Bowtech Stalker
Hoyt MT Sport
Diamond Rock 2.0
Bear Kiodak Mag


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine goes like this 
Hoyt game getter Jr. 
Hoyt tenacity 
High country excalibur 
Hoyt tenacity 2 
Matthews q2xl 
Hoyt tenacity 
Hoyt ultratec
Bowtech black night 2
Hoyt ultratec
Hoyt 38 ultra 
Hoyt ultratec
Hoyt 38 ultra 
Hoyt matrix plus 
Right now I have 2 38 ultra's,2 ultratec's, a excalibur, and a carbon matrix + 

Call me a fan boy if you want but I shoot what I like


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

joeorr213 said:


> Mine goes like this
> Hoyt game getter Jr.
> Hoyt tenacity
> High country excalibur
> ...


Thats what its all about....shooting what you like. I see your a lot like me, except you buy back the ones you wish you wouldnt have sold. :darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

Bear Whitetail 2
Hoyt Lazertec
Mathews Drenalin
Hoyt Katera
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Mathews Reezen 7.0
Mathews Monster XLR8
Mathews Apex
Mathews Monster 7
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Z7
New Breed Genetix
New Breed Cyborg

Sent from my HERO200


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Old jennings
Mathews Ultramax
Hoyt Trycon
Bowtech Guardian
Alpine Denali
Mathews/Mcpherson Monster
Bowtech Destroyer 340
Hoyt Contender
Hoyt Alphaburner


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

MadBullArchery said:


> Thats what its all about....shooting what you like. I see your a lot like me, except you buy back the ones you wish you wouldnt have sold. :darkbeer::shade:


lol its easy to get a good bow back its hard to find one that is great to start with


----------



## turkey_picker (May 15, 2010)

Shakespeare fiberglass recurve
PSE Nova
High Country Trophy Hunter
Jennings Carbon Extreme
Jennings Aurora
Mathews MQ1
Mission Eliminator
Mathews Z7


----------



## ScottyPotty (Feb 11, 2011)

Bear Mini Magnum. I used to shoot this in tournaments when I was a kid. With no sights, and mismatched arrows. If I was really lucky.......sometimes I'd win. That's no smoke. 
Pearson Magnum.
Golden Eagle Pro Evolution.
Bowtech Assassin.


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

In comparison to some of you, I don't have that many.

Reflex Bighorn
Bowtech Tomkat
Bowtech Patriot VFT
Bowtech Commander
Bowtech Guardian

Next on the list, looking at the Destroer 340.


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

Bowhunting since 04
HOYTS:
enticer used first bow
04 ultratec first new bow
2 xtecs 1 new 1 used
05 vtec
3 trykons 2 new 1 used
trykon xl target used
vectrix 
vectrix xl target
vulcan should of kept
2 alphamax should of kept 1
alphamax 35
maxxis 35 should of kept
maxxis 31
alphaburner
carbon element now

Bowtechs
06 tribute 
2 gurdians 
1 alleg

Elite
09 Z28 should of kept

Mathews
outback


----------



## Paul Hogg (Apr 4, 2010)

Jennings starlight
Jennings T star
Jennings Lightning
Golden Eagle Falcon cam
York Shoot through overdraw
Browning wasp recurve
York dont remember put in bow press cams fell over on limbs sent back
Golden Eagle Pro Hunter
Darton Viper Graphite
Diamond Machette pre Bowtech current
Huge itch confused to many choices.
i


----------



## Gundog (Jul 15, 2007)

Bear fiberglass recurve
PSE Phaser II
Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter
Golden Eagle Pro Turbo
Homemake stick bow First whitetail kill with a bow
Bear Grizzley recurve
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt cybertec three of them
Hoyt Kataria XL
Hoyt Maxxis 31 Black bone collector


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Let's see ..

Browning Cobra
Martin ... dont remember
Golden Eagle Hawk
Golden Eagle Falcon
PSE Mach 4
Golden Eagle Turbo something ...
PSE Fireflight
Oregon VC
Oregon Deschutes
Oregon Columbia
Oregon z-2000
Browning Mantis
Browning ...
Browning Afterburner
PSE Carrol Marauder
PSE Carrol Intruder
Martin Fire Cat Target
PSE Inferno
PSE Baby G
PSE 20/50Z
Mathews Ultra Max
Hoyt CyberTech
Mathews LX
Hoyt Vipertech
Ross 334
Ross 337
Ross Cardiac
Hoyt Protech (x2)
Bowtech General
Elite Synergy
Elite Aigil
Elite Synergy II (X2)
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Katera
Mathews Monster 6
APA Viper
Bowtech Iceman
APA 6.5
Diamond Black Ice
Bowtech D340
PSE Mach X
Strother Infinity
Bowtech Specialist
Hoyt Turbohawk

.... waiting on Maitland and K&K ... pretty sure I've forgot some ...but they deserve it ...


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

stixshooter said:


> Let's see ..
> 
> Browning Cobra
> Martin ... dont remember
> ...


holy buckets LOL


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

started out with:

bear grizzly recurve
martin cougar 
martin lynx
hoyt provantage
hoyt provantage fps plus
mathews zmax
mathews mxz
golden eagle
parker hunter mag
mathews ultra 2
mathews outback
mathews dxt

all that i can remember the names of there are a few i cant think of the name..


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Scheels special pse
Jennings buckmaster
Mathews fx
Mathews q2
Mathews sq2
Mathews ultra 2
Mathews lx
Mathews icon
Switchback
Bowtech extreme
Bowtech pro 40
Mathews apex 7
Mathews prestige
Bowtech 82nd
Bowtech allegiance
Bowtech commander
Strother inspire/infinity currently


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

Here we go, started shooting at the ripe old age of 8 with a...

Ben Pearson Equalizer 
Proline Typhoon XT 
PSE Fife Flight 
Nishsawa Recurve FITA
Hoyt Pro Vantage 3X 
PSE Laser Flite
Hoyt Spectra 3X
PSE LR 900 ??
PSE Fita Recurve ??
BowMan Accu-Riser
Hoyt Super Slam
Hoyt Super Star C+ 
Hoyt Enticer 
Hoyt V Tec 
Hoyt Carbon Matrix+


I am sure there are a few more that I am forgetting.....


----------



## davbradtrac (Mar 7, 2011)

Well not many here
Pearson Cherokee II
Proline New Wave LH
Proline Point Blank
another Proline New Wave
Browning After Burner Lower Limb Failure
Browning Mirage 1.5
Hoyt Vectrix wish I still had this one
Hoyt Alphaburner
Hoyt Carbon Element be here the 25th


----------



## jt509 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not alot here either:

Bear Polar LTD
Jennings can't remember it because it broke early in its life
Golden Eagle Turbo Hawk
My 2011 Pse Vendetta xs


----------



## swamprabbit (Jun 16, 2009)

Let's see.

Golden eagle
Pse team Fitzgerald
Hoyt mt sport
Fred bear vapor 300
Mathews MQ 32
Mathews FX
Mathews Q2
Hoyt havoctec
Hoyt Vulcan
Mathews Drenlin
Pse X-force dream season
Elite Z28
Elite GT 500
Mathews reezen 7
Mathews apex 7
Mathews conquest 4
Mathews Z7
Mathews monster 6
Mathews prestige
Mathews Drenlin LD
Mathews monster 7
Mathews Z7 extreme


----------



## bowhunter7309 (Aug 21, 2010)

My first bow was a 2008 reflex ridgeline made by hoyt


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Had a fiberglass long bow as a kid.
Old bear recurve with a warped limb.
Indian, the cables and strings were all metal cables.
Golden Eagle
Bear Super Strike
High Country Machined Supreme
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt Aspen
Diamond Widowmaker III


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Last four years in order:

Forge lg34
BT Commander
BT Commander 
BT General
BT Sentinel
Recurve (says colt, from the 60's)
Mathews Monster 6
Jennings Unistar (from the 80's)
American Archey Compound (a wood limb wheelie with a lam wood riser. Not sure bout the year.)
BT Destroyer
BT Specialist
Oneida (comming very soon)

Gave the Gen to a kid down the road, sold the Forge, and sold one of the Commanders (unshot for $300) to a kid in the air force but still have the rest. Also set up my own personal basement shop that is missing only one thing....a hooter shooter (coming soon).

You did say history........right?


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

Browning Vortex 
Parker Buck Hunter
Limbsaver DZ 32


----------



## greennorse (May 9, 2010)

darton recurve, mission menas, hoyt excel olimpic recurve, "holm made bows" river runner recurve, hoyt turbo hawk, hoyt maxxis,blue hoyt contender on order now so..........i started at age 10 i am 13 now, i still have all of the bows except the turbo, and menas


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

1. Jennings T-Star Hunter.
2. Jennings ArrowStar.
3. Martin Firecat XR.

15 years out of sport.

4. Rytera Nemesis.


----------



## Minnesotarcher (Mar 31, 2011)

i have a bear whitetail hunter if you are intrested is in good condition let me know.?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Mathews SQ2 - I killed my first archery buck with this bow and sold it to a good friend and he killed his first archery buck this year with it!
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Reezen - the bow that turned me away from Mathews
Mathews Switchback XT 
Elite GTO
Elite GT500


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

york
golden eagle
hoyt superslam
Alpine Maverick
then just about every Mathews from
1992 through 2007

then just about every Athens from 2007/2008
till present


----------



## nookster (Dec 12, 2009)

allen speedster
whitetail II
buckmaster 2000
diamond victory
diamond air raid


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

MadBullArchery said:


> I am asking basically what all bows have you owned. Its always neet to hear.
> 
> Heres mine:
> 1980ish Bear Whitetail Hunter - first bow
> ...


Well, since I asked this question I have added the 2011 supra and a 2011 d350. However, I sold the D340, D350 and Supra. They are gone to make room for the new 2012 carbon matrix. The next bow I'm ordering is gonna be an alphaelite with the new rkt cam.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Old School red fiberglass recurve and wooden arrows...certified frog killer!

Bear Whitetail II from K Mart for my 14th birthday...23 years ago!

Oneida Screaming Eagle - had this bow the longest of any I have ever owned...

Golden Eagle Formula 3D - sold it to make an insurance payment on my truck just out of High School...sigh

Browning of some sort - borrowed from my Bro

Back to the Screaming Eagle for a year..

Then i got into modern bows..

Fred Bear Epic Xtreme from Cabela's

Then I joined AT...LOL

Mathews Legacy
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Apex7
Mathews Prestige
Mathews Prestige (target red)

Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Airborne 101

Bear Truth 2

THEN I SAW THE LIGHT and got on board the PSE Train! Circa 2009

PSE X Force GX - Mossy Oak
PSE Shark X - Custom Gloss Black
PSE Bow Madness XL - Black
PSE Money Maker LF- Target Green
PSE X Force HF - Target Orange
PSE Money Maker LF - Target Orange
PSE Axe 6 - Black
PSE Bow Madness XL - Skullz
PSE Vendetta XL - Camo
PSE Money Maker - Gloss Black
PSE X Force HF - Target Orange
PSE X Force HF/SS - Black and Camo
PSE Omen - Black
PSE X Force HF - Target Silver - just bought it today!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Bear whitetail 2
Hoyt Easton spectra 5000
Pearson XT
Pearson Flame
Pearson Striker
Pearson Flame
Hoyt Rebel 
Hoyt Defiant
Mathews Featherlight
Mathews Q4 camo
Mathews Feather Max
Hoyt Vantage Elite
Hoyt Contender Elite 
Mathews Rival Pro - wife's
Mathews Q4 - wife's 
Mathews Reezen - wife's
Hoyt Vantage Elite Black out - wife's 
Hoyt Maxiss 35 - wife's
Hoyt Vantage Elite - wife's (2011)
Mathews Apex 8 - piece of junk
Hoyt Maxiss 35 - wife's (2011)
hoyt vantage Elite - mine (2011)
Hoyt UltaTec - used 

Proboly forgot a few.


----------



## Bowmadness4G (Nov 3, 2011)

99 pse nova
Hoyt oasis hunting bow
05 Hoyt Ultramag
Hoyt oasis target bow
05 Hoyt protec xt4000 limbs
2007 Martin Bengal mpro
Mathews Q2XL Blue
Reflex Growler
Fred Bear Instinct
Mathews Ovation 
Mathews Conquest 2
Martin Slayer cat cams
Hoyt Trykon XL
Mathews Reezen 7
Mathews z7
PSE Vendetta XS
Darton Vapor
Mathews Apex
Hoyt 38 pro camo
PSE Xforce DreamSeason GX
Hoyt 38 pro target
PSE Octane with elite rev cams 
Hoyt ProTec Xt3000 limbs 
Hoyt Protec Xt2000 limbs
PSE Optima66 fita bow 
Fred bear montana longbow 


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

Darton Scout
Martin Prowler
Bowtech Stalker
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech General (Still miss that bow)
Mathews Reezen
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Bowtech Captain (hated this bow)
Mathews Reezen (yes..again)
Mathews Monster 7.0
Currently a Mathews Z7 Magnum and Drenalin LD 

and I am seriously thinking about selling my DLD and picking up an MR8 or an Invasion


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Golden Eagle Falcon Flame
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Black Max 2
Mathews Outback
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Hoyt Carbon Element
Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

just sold my 96th had wayy too many to remember or list lol


----------



## Gfalexan (Dec 12, 2011)

Pearson recurve
Darton impulse
Mathews z-light 
04 pse scorpion
Monday I'm getting a 2011 pse axe 6


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bear Whitetail II
PSE NOVA
Jennings
HCA four runner
Martin Jaguar
Martin x200 recurve
PSE coyote
Martin Hatfield
Hoyt Gamemaster II
Hoyt
Diamond Marquis
Diamond Black Ice
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews DXT
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Mathews Monster 7
Athens Accomplice 
Elite Z28
Mission Endevor
Elite Pure
Mathews Z7 Extreme
New Breed ECLIPSE

wow didnt realize I had that many


----------



## cameraman (Sep 18, 2007)

Old Bear of some sort think it was a whitetail but it was a short draw bow with wheels on it the size of silver dollars.
Mathews MQ-1
Mathews Legacy
Kodiak Outdoors KO-32
Elite Synergy
Hoyt Powerhawk
Martin Sabre
Reflex growler
Rytera Alien X
Darton Pro 3300
Bear Attack
Bear Carnage
Soon to be Bear Anarchy


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh boy.


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

browning cobra,bear whitetail hunter, two hoyt proforces, xi legend extreme, two mathews fxs, martin cheetah, mathews switchback,hoyt carbon element,bowtech invasion,pse evo, omen pro on order


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

PSE -youth bow?

HCA- Safari

Mathews- MQ?

Hoyt- Havoc Tec

Mathews- Switchback

Mathews- Drenalin

Hoyt- Vulcan 

Hoyt- Katera

Bowtech- Invasion

Hoyt- Vector 32


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Let's see....

Alpine magnum sierra first bow
High country power force
Q2xl
Q2xl
C2
C3
Outback
Ovation
Monster 7
Drenalin ld
Hoyt protec
Hoyt Alphamax 
Bowtech old glory
Bowtech 101st
Bowtech constitution 
Elite gt 500

Man I need to buy more bows


----------



## rut n strut (Apr 12, 2005)

PSE KB Kit Bow circa 1985 

American Archery American Hunter

Jennings Speed Star

Jennings Buckmaster

Mathews LX

Bowtech Tribute

Mathews S2

Mathews Z7


----------



## gbrlvrst (Feb 17, 2008)

Bear TRX
Bear Truth
Bowtech Guardian
PSE Xforce
Rytera Alien X
Elite GT500
Hoyt Carbon Element


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, I feel like I just steeped into an Archers Anonymous meeting.

Hi my name is Jeff.

By looking at some of these lists, some of you have some very serious issues.....:angel:

My list is way shorter.

Martin Warthog - wood riser

Pearson - Don't remember what one but a really nice shooting bow

Browning Excellerator II - first new bow that I purchased, shot this thing instinctive for years

Browning Maxim - Left eye dominate, decided to switch to shooting left handed and moved over to the dark side, sights and release, after dropping a left handed tab somewhere in the woods on a Sat evening out in the middle of nowhere.

Bowtech SWAT - Gave up archery for many years, when my son started wanting to shoot I got him a nice bow and decided he shouldn't be shooting nicer equipment then me when I'm footing the bill.

Maitland Retribution - Purchased for my son, but IF I like it when it gets here he may get the SWAT.

Wow, I might have some issues too


----------



## striker6126 (Oct 10, 2010)

apache 300 early 90's until late 90's
browning backdraft ii late 90' until 2011
bowtech assassin 2011 until ???


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Bear Kodiak - recurve
Xi Legend 
Mathews Q2
Bowtech Equalizer
Mathews Drenalin
Ross Cardiac
Diamond Black Ice
PSE Bowmadness XS

* My '08 Ross Cardiac has been the most pleasure to shoot over my 25 years of flinging arrows!


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Bear Whitetail Hunter
Point Blank New Wave...bet a lot of you never heard of that one.
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Outback
Bowtech Captain
Bowtech D340
Hoyt Vantage Elite...yuk!
Mathews Triumph x2
Mathews Monster 6.0
Mathews Monster 7.0
Mathews MR6
Mathews MR7

I still have the last three...and loving them!


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Late 50's a Jennings recurve.
Bear recurve.
Shakspear recurve, still have it
Martin compound.
Eagle compound.
Hoyt compound.
Kodiak outdoors 32.
Athens Accomplice 32.
Pse evo dream season.
Athens Ibex.
Athens exceed 300.


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

PSE fireflight
Darton storm
Ross CCR34
Bowtech general, admiral, destroyer.
mathews ovation, triumph. 
hoyt vantage pro, carbon element, carbon element RKT, buffalo.
elite answer


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

'04 Hoyt ViperTec-sold
'08 Pearson Z-32-traded-sold
'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne-traded
'08 Hoyt Katera-sold

Trying to get back into the swing of things again though


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Bear Polar II, Mountaineer, Browning Mirage, & Bowtech Allegiance.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

Darton Scout
Martin Prowler
Bowtech Stalker
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech General- wish I still had it
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Bowtech Captain- HATED it
Mathews Reezen 6.5 (again- much better bow 2nd time around)
Mathews Monster 7.0- Didn't like it 
Mathews Z7 Mag-love it


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Old jennings
> Mathews Ultramax
> Hoyt Trycon
> Bowtech Guardian
> ...


Bowtech Alliegiance
Bowtech D350
Prime Shift
Hoyt Excel recurve


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear (model?) 1993 used
High Country (model?) 1994-1995 new
XI Legend Magnum (Myles Keller) 1996-2004 used
Mathews Classic 2004-2008 new
Mathews Switchback 2008-present used from AT


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

2007 - Martin Mag-Cat (2006-2007?) Traded in '08, which I regret.
2011 - Martin Jaguar
2012 - Bear Anarchy.


----------



## ThatArcheryDude (Jul 26, 2011)

Parker Buckshot (my first bow as a young pup)
PSE Stinger (shot my 1st deer with)
PSE X Force (the orginal X Force)(my 1st high end bow, it wasn't my fav but it was fun)
Bowtech 82nd Airbourne (awesome bow, great speed)
Mathews Reezen (shot some of my best scores ever)
Mathews DXT (smooth shooter, ate on the serving though)
Mathews Drenalin LD (same as DXT)
Mathews Z7 (smoothest Mathews I ever shot)
Elite Judge (man eater, very fast not forgiving)
Elite XLR (anthricite target color, beautiful and great shooter)
08.5 Elite GT500 (Shot my best scores ever, took many titles on the 3D range with it, never ever selling it)
Hoyt CRX 35 (my present day indoor rig, love it)
Hoyt Vector 35 (way faster than they say, smoothest bow I've ever shot, my present day 3D rig, incredible bow!)
I'm glad I havent had girlfriends like I've had bows! Haha!:wink:


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

08 bear showdown 
10 bear attack 
12 elite answer


----------



## easttnarcher (Sep 4, 2011)

1. Martin Recurve with a rawhide shoe string.  (Found in the woods)
2. 1980's PSE Nova
3. 2001 PSE Quantum 
4. 2011 PSE Brute HP


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am only 31 and the list is hard for me to remember. Here are some of them.
First bow was Hoyt K-Bow recurve for kids
Proline 
Astro
2000 Martin Cougar customized
2002 CSS Challenger
2009 Martin Moab
2011 Martin Onza III
early 60's Wing Competition 2 takedown target recurve

Wife
2006 Hoyt Saphire

Kids
2009 Stacey Tom Thumb
2011 Parker Sidekick XT


----------



## lemaster5102 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bear kodiak mag 50# recurve
martin lynx 60#(the old one that is all wood)
bear whitetail hunter
bear whitetail ii
pse firestorm
pse avenger
pse nitro
hoyt trykon
hoyt alphamax 32 
hoyt carbon matrix
hoyt gamemaster ii
hoyt carbon elemant rkt

still have most of them


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Golden Eagle Sparrow Hawk
Mathews Featherlite
Mathews MQ-32
Reflex buckskin
Hoyt protec
Hoyt vipertec
Hoyt Trykon 
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Drenalin LD
2-Mathews Conquest 4's
Mathews Reezen 7.0
Mathews Monster 7
2- Mathews Apex 8's


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

1990 Golden Eagle Predator
1995 Hoyt Defiant
1996 Hoyt Smoke
2004 Mathews Outback
2008 Hoyt Pro Elite
2008 Mathews Drenalin
2009 Mathews reezen 6.5
2009 Mathews Monster 6
2010 Elite Z28
2010 Elite GT500
2010 Mathews Monster 7
2010 Hoyt Contender Elite
2011 Hoyt Carbon Element
2011 Hoyt Alphaburner


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

80's bear whitetail hunter
martin cougar magnum
golden eagle talon mk4\
plus a few recurves and longbows along the way
late 90's browning ballistic mirage
09 hoyt AM35
10 hoyt alphaburner


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2002)

1985 xb2 ben pearson
1987 High country Trophy Taker
1989 HC Siper
1995 ExCalibur
1993 Mathews solo cam
1996 Mathews ultra lite
1997 ultra max
V-max
Mathews mq1
mathews q2
Bowtech tec 29, mightmite, Gen3, vft samson,Pro 38,Alliangce,Tribute, Guardian,Admiral,Destoryer,Invasion,Insanity-- Furture????


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

1988 PSE Spirit Jr
1996 PSE Carroll Intruder
1999 Hoyt MagnaTech
2004 Bowtech Extreme VFT
2011 Fred Bear Attack


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

This may take a bit...Ill go by manufacturer..LOL

Proline Point Blank
ParkerSuper mag 35
Premeir Grade w/ upgrade to premeir mag
Blackhawk
EZ Draw

Hoyt
Ultramag
3 UltraTecs
Lazertec
Trykon XL
Vantage Pro
AM32 and AM35

Bowtech/Diamond
Justice
Liberty
Marquis
Tribute
Pro 40
Constitution
D340

Elite
Synergy
E500
2 GT500s
4 Z28s from 08.5-2010
2 Synergy XTs
2 GTOs
Judge
XLR
XXL

Martin 
Moab
2 Firecats
exile

Mathews
Q2
Q2XL
Icon
Drenalin
Drenalin LD
DXT
2 Switchbacks
Switchback XT
S2
Mission Voyager
2 Z7s
Z7 Magnum
MR6
Reezen 7.0
Reezen 6.5
2 Monster 6.0s
2 Monster 7.0s
Conquest 3
Rival Pro
MQ1
Prestige

Pearson
Z32 Rev Cams
Z34 Rev Cams
Z32 R2B2 Cams
Pearson Stealth Hybrids
Pearson Stealth Solo
Peason Spoiler Angle
Pearson Spoiler


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

golf assassin said:


> The list is too long over 30 yrs......... I have 15 in the basement now...........


Yup !!!
A hair longer tho - first was a Fred Bear recurve in '69 or '70 (bow was probably an early '60's model) and I now have 15 in the basement also.
Went thru a lot of others in the interm...


----------



## gobbler2577 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, this will take some thought! I'll do my best.

No name fiberglass recurve
Jennings Black Lightning
PSE Thunderflite
Pearson Spoiler
Bear Something or Other (the first one cam from them in about '92 i think)
High Country Supreme
Proline I can't remember
Hoyt something (only kept if about 2 months as i still had the High Country bug)
High Country Excalibur (Only one i wish i still had)
Bear Code (i think that is right)
Reflex Express
Mathews FX
AR 34
Bob Lee Recurve
1977 Bear Kodiak Recurve
Another AR 34
Bowtech Tomkat (Really the only one I've hated)
Mathews DXT
Mathews Z7 Extreme (First one I've really loved since the Excalibur)

Well that is close to all of them. I never really looked at a list of them like that. Perhaps my wife is right about me having a problem. I'm only 34!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I started shooting bows in the early 80's I remember my 1st bow was a wooden compound bow. I can't remember all of the models but I'm going to try to list the manufacturer.

Brown bear
Pse x3
Cougar Martin x2
Hoyt Alphatech I think thats right
Mathews Q2xl
Mathews Switchback XT I still have it.
Hoyt Carbon Element RKT 2012 The best bow I have ever owned and loving it!!!


----------



## 117149 (Nov 21, 2008)

Late 70's Indian
Golden Eagle 1st Year
Oneida Eagle 1st or 2nd Year
Hoyt Super Slam 91 or 92?

Heavy into waterfowling for 10 years and now I'm back!

2006 PSE Nova
2008 Diamond Marquis
2009 PSE BMXL
2010 Mathews Drenalin LD
2010 Mathews Monster M7
2010 Maitland Zeus
2011 Elite Pure
2008 Black Bowtech Commander
2008 Grey FireStorm Bowtech Commander


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mich.bowhunter said:


> Bowtech Alliegiance
> Bowtech D350
> Prime Shift
> Hoyt Excel recurve


Elite Z28


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pse thunder flight
Pse polaris
mathews mq 32
Mathews switchback xt
hoyt crx 35
elite pulse/mathews z7 extreme


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bear Recurve?
Bear Whitetale
Ben Pearson Renagade III
Ben Pearson Spoiler
Ben Pearson Spoiler Comp.
2001 Parker Ultra lite 31
2002 Bowtech Patriot
1991 used BlackWidow MAIII
2003 Bowtech Patriot Dually (owned 3 of them all from ebay)
2005 Bowtech Independance (sent to me in Iraq from Bowtech, and left with the Soldiers that replaced me) THANKS BOWTECH!
2006 Tribute Crackerized
2007 Tribute Crackerized
2007 HCA Iron Mace
2008 101st Airborne
2008 Athens ACC 32
2009 Athens ACC 34
2010 Crackers special
20?? Starting a retro rebuild? Man I've got the fever...... I need a shot or something????


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey ShootingABN! what the heck is a "Crackers special"? Maybe a Strothers?


----------



## rhinotuff (Nov 13, 2004)

Mathews LX
Mathews SBXT (still have)
Bowtech 101st Airborne
Bowtech The General
Hoyt Katera
Mathews Z7 (current hunting bow)


----------



## RICKRR (Dec 21, 2011)

Since 1976:BEAR POLAR II,BEAR ALASKAN,JENNINGS SHOOTING STAR,JENNINGS ARROWSTAR,JENNINGS SPLIT T,YORK CNC-1, JENNINGS UNISTAR,BEAR WHITETAIL LEGEND,JENNINGS CARBON EXTREME,ONEIDA STRIKE EAGLE,JENNINGS CARBON EXTREME XLR, BOWTECH GUARDIAN,MATHEWS CONQUEST 3,MATHEWS DXT,MATHEWS DRENALIN LD. LOT OF FOND MEMORIES.


----------



## turk870 (Oct 8, 2011)

indian(ugly brown compound bow)
browning vector
high country sniper
mathews fx
bowtech patriot vft
got an elite z28 on the way


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

Bear
Pse
Browning
Golden eagle
Hoyt
Pse
Strother


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Still have all the ones in red

some red youth bow. no sights, no rest, no real riser. got me into archery
seneca youth bow i had for a day
golden eagle youth bow (that bow shot wsome)
Martin tracer 2
rytera Alienx
Pse axe 6
bear kodiak recurve 60"
bear polar longbow 64"
Kegan grey wold hybrid longbow 66"
Beeler tracker hybrid longbow 56"
Two tracks ambush recurve 52"
Hunter bow hybrid longbow 58" (in my sig)
coming soon: Kegans omega hybrid longbow 62"


----------



## clay og (Jul 17, 2011)

Early 70s ish bear recurve.94 martin cheeta.09 monster 6.09 c4.2011 triumph.still have em all


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here goes nothing;

Bear Whitetail Hunter (lots of these on the lists)
Browning Nomad Recurve
Martin Lynx magnum
Hoyt Spectra Eclipse
High Country Silent Hunter
High Country Extreme
High Country Extreme XL
High Country Royal Hunter
XI Flatliner
High Country Safari
High Country Sniper
High Country Excalibur
High Country Excalibur (liked to have matched sets going into hunting season)
Mountaineer LOOOOOng ATA indoor target bow
Custom Longbow (forget name)
High Country Machined Supreme
High Country Z Force
High Country Split Force (converted to Z Force, won a whole lot of 3D Tournies with this one, qualified for the IBO worlds at all three of the major IBO shoots (Bedford, Erie, Nelsonville) with it)
High Country Excalibur (again)
Mathews Vapor 
Mathews Ultralight
Mathews Ultralight (matched set again)
High Country Skyforce
High Country Skyforce (another set!)
Mathews Feathermax
PSE Durango
Hoyt Power Tec (First dipped Hoyt I ever saw, big improvement over their hideous camo's of the day)
Alpine Custom something or other (nice bow, all camoed including cam, idler, cable guard)
Mathews Q2, wanted it so bad, slapped my arm so bad I traded it in 2 weeks for....
Mathews Feathermax
Mathews Feathermax (matched set again, killed a bunch of stuff with this pair)
Mathews Q2XL (gift from a fellow Lefty that I hunted with and was on Mathews prostaff) 
Bowtech Patriot (see any more BT on my list?)
Mathews Legacy (not my favorite Mathews of all time!)
Mathews LX (Great Bow)
Mathews MQ1 (retro at the time)
Mathews Conquest (Still love the max cam)
Mathews Outback (Set it up and ran into a guy who wanted it a lot more than I did, so he got it!)
Mathews Classic (Great bow, lots of blood on it)
Mathews Ovation (Great spot bow)
Mathews Conquest II
Mathews Outback (bought it to have a back up for an out of state hunt and killed a 150" with it, should have had a matched set!)
Mathews Reezen 7.0 (bought 65 lb limbs, still think it is a good idea)
Mathews Z7 (I remember when black was STANDARD and Camo cost extra!)
Waiting on a Helim and an MR 6

Probably be accused of being a Fanboy, but when you like to trade them as much as I do you either learn the concept of resale value or you learn to lose your behind and like it! I am a Lefty so that makes the resale even worse! The Mountaineer spot bow that i owned many years ago was a great example of this. A guy at the shop I hung out at ordered this bow with carbon recurve limbs (big $), chrome wheels, and a custom red/silver/metal flake fade paint job ($400 extra!). He paid something like $1200 for this bow when a High Country Excalibur was $600. I got the Mountaineer off of him about 2 months later for $300 and when I went to sell it a year or so later I was lucky to get $200. I think about this every time I see some youngster on here with his latest and greatest "boutique" bow made up exactly the way he wants it (and no one else does!) I lost a bit on my first couple of Mathews, they were the "boutique" bow in the early 90's. But after spending many years really pushing those HCA's with their hatchet cams, the single cam was a welcome idea, especially when it came time to get serious and go hunting, after all isn't 3D just designed to make you a better hunter?


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

bear take down recurve, bear whitetail 2 , jennings , browning , 07 martin bengal , 08 bengal , 07 martin moab , 08 moab , 2010 moab
09 alienx , 09 alien x, 09 alien x, 2010 alien x, 2011 martin onza 3, 2010 rytera nemesis, 2010 nemesis, still have 7 of those .


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

PSE bowmadness 
Bowtech Destroyer 350 
Strother SX-1
Maitland Retribution 

I'm trying to not repeat a company till I have tried a couple more out. 

I think next will be one from Hoyt elite series never have shot a target bow before.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Browning youth bow - 1990 thru 1992
Whitetail Legend - 1992 thru present (now a bow fishing rig)
Jennings Buckmaster - 1999 thru 2011
Bear Attack - 2011 thru present


----------



## XschultzFORCE (Oct 30, 2011)

PSE Nova
PSE Xforce Dream Season 08
PSE Omen Pro 2011


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

Browning Mirage
Mcpherson Innercam
Mcpherson 3000
Jennings Unistar
Mcpherson Eliminator
Mcpherson Terminator
Matthews Featherlite
Matthews C4
Bowtech Destroyer


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Bear White Tail Hunter (killed my first deer, first time I hunted with it, fingers, no site, glue on rest on the riser, thought I was Robin Hood)
PSE Jet Flight
Mathews Q2
PSE Evo
PSE Omen Pro


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Started with a Hoyt mt sport to a bowtech tomcat in 08, bowtech admiral 09 and today I picked up a z7 extreme

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Browning Deluxe Camo Bushmaster
PSE Fire-flite Express(80#er-what was I thinking)
Hoyt Katera
Elite GT500
Elite Synergy

Haven't sold any of them, but the Eiltes may go to get a Strother Wrath.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

jason060788 said:


> -First bow was an old Browning....forgot what one
> -Browning Arrow star until the limb blew up, replaced with the bow below for free by Browning
> -Browning Illusion
> -Mathews Monster 6.7
> -Mathews Z7 Xtreme


Add the Obsession Sniper XS now


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

just in the order I remember them
martin gazelle
pse durango
pse stl
hoyt vtec
hoyt xtec
hoyt turbotec
hoyt turbotec (2nd)
hoyt trykon
fred bear epic extreme
mathews lx
mathews reezen 6.5
mathews switchback
mathews switchback xt
mathews dr2
hoyt am32
hoyt carbon matrix plus (current bow)
bowtech allegiance
bowtech allegiance (2nd)
bowtech tribute
bowtech tribute (2nd)
bowtech general
bowtech destroyer 340
bowtech old glory
hoyt ultratec
hoyt ultratec (2nd)
mad dog mutt (local trad boyers bow)
shakespear trad (fishing)
bear black bear (fishing)
ross cardiac 34
ross cardiac 34 (2nd)

I think i missed a couple


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's mine:

First compound bow was an Indian Compound bow my Grandparents bought me for Christmas out of the Service Merchandise catalog.
Martin Black Panther.
Martin Monster Buck Hunter (Cheetah) from Dick's Sporting Goods, set up by me with help from this site.
2012 Martin Bengal Pro.

Still have all the Martins, Indian bow might be at my parent's house, not sure what I did with it.


----------



## hunt123456781 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pse polaris
Pse spider
Lx 
Outback 
Parker blackhawk
Dxt
Reezen
Monster 6
Monster 7
Z7
Conquest 4
Mr7
Mr8
Helim
Z7 xtrem
Z7 tactical
Bowtech invasion 
Bowtech guardian 
Hoyt trykon 
Pse stinger 
G5 prime shift
Elite hunter 
Sr71


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Mathews:*
-DXT
*
Elite:*
-Gt500
-Z28
-Envy
-Pulse

*Bowtech:*
-Destroyer 350
-Invasion

*PSE:*
-Xforce HF 

*Hoyt:*
-Vulcan
-Carbon Element

Still have all except for the DXT.


----------



## 188088 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pse Nova
Pse Baby G Force
Mission Menace
Hoyt Alphamax 32
APA MX2
Bowtech Captain
APA Pit Viper
82nd Airborne ( 3 )
APA Mamba 6.5
APA Mamba 7.0
APA Viper XL
APA Viper
Elite Z28 ( 2 )
Elite GT500 ( 3)
Mathews Apex Conquest
Strother SR-71
Elite Judge ( 2 )
Elite Pulse
Elite Answer
Elite Pure 
Elite Hunter 
K and K Vengeance ( 3 )
K and K Vindicator ( 2 )
340 Destroyer

my favourite is my max1 z28 hands down


----------



## RCMB3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Indian Stalker
Bear Hunter
Bear Magnum Hunter
Onieda Eagle H-250
PSE Fire Flight
Onieda Eagle Phantom
Mathews MQ 1
Mathews Switchback
Soon to be Mathews Helim


----------



## Wide Load (Dec 25, 2011)

Bear Pronghorn Hunter
Martin Cougar Mag with Cams
Martin Cougar mag with Wheels
Darton 60MX
Hoyt Defiant Supreme
Golden Eagle ?
Hoyt magna Tec
Darton Rampage
Martin CIII
2 Hoyt UT
2 Hoyt PT
Hoyt 38Pro XL
Hoyt Contender


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

PSE Triton
Mathews z7
Next bow something with 6 inch brace height


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

I will have the longest list here, and I will forget a good number of them, but here is what I can recall:
green figerglass bow as a kid
red compund fiberglass bow
pst USA spirit
golden eagle of some sort (had two of these)
mathews feathermax
mathews MQ1
mathews Q2XL
mathews rival pro
mathews Q2
mathews Icon
Mathews Ovation
Mathews LX
Parker Hunter mag
Diamond Rapture
Diamond Victiry
Bowtech tribute (2007)
-Here is where things get muddy
Bowtech Guardian (2007)
Bowtech allegiance (2007) had two of these
Diamond black ice (had MANY of these from 2007 to 2010, I think a total of 7)
Diamond Liberty 
Diamond Ice Man
Diamond Marquis (had a couple of these also)
numerous elites
Mathews Reeen 6.5
numerous bowtechs from the general, guardian, captain, sentinel, swat, and admiral, and air raid, 82nd. airborne-multiples of each one
parker blackhawk
Bowtech destroyer 350 (two of these) 
Bowtech assassin
and just ordered a hoyt vector 35

all in all, well over a hundred bows since 2007


----------



## McDAccountant (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm one week into this..

Mission Venture


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*I've now come full circle...back where it all began for me with PSE.*

PSE Nova (OC)
PSE Firestorm
Mathews Q2
Hoyt RazorTec
PSE Spyder (VC)
Martin Cougar III (Mag)
Martin RazorX SE NOSX cams
Mathews Switchback
Martin Mystic FuriousX cams
PSE X-Force
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Reezen 7.0
New Breed Genetix (solid limbs)
Bowtech Admiral FLX
New Breed Genetix (split limbs)
New Breed Nemesis (split limbs)
Maitland Retribution
Bowtech D350
Strother Vanquish
Elite Hunter
PSE Evo


----------



## sab323 (May 30, 2003)

1980--bear mini magnum
1985--bear whitetail hunter
a bit of time off for college, grad school, etc...

2000--reflex extreme
2003--archery research ar-34
2011--bowtech assassin


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mathews MQ32
Hoyt Razortec
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Z7 Xtreme
Bowtech Invasion
Mathews Helim Tactical


----------



## BigHoggDaddy (Sep 13, 2011)

PSE Thunderflight and Fireflight,PSE Triton,Bowtech Alligence,Bowtech Assassin.


----------



## deerman12 (Jun 3, 2011)

recurve, whitetail hunter. person pro staff 4400. golden eagle, matthews derenlin


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

74-81 Proline Avenger Recuve
82-87 Outer Astro (fingers) 
88-93 Proline Zepher (fingers)
94-96 Hoyt Super Slam (fingers)
97-00 Hoyt Raptor
01-02 Hoyt Striker (fingers)
03-06 Hoyt MagnaTec
07-08 Reflex Caribou (fingers)
09 Proline Avenger Recuve
10-11 Hoyt Dorado Recurve


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

1983 Bear Black Bear II
1994? Jennings Carbon Xtreme XLR
1996 Hoyt Defiant
1997 Hoyt Tenacity
1998 Hoyt Tenacity II
1999 Hoyt Striker II
2000 Hoyt Defiant
2001 Hoyt VorTec

2006 BowTech Allegiance
2008 BowTech General
2008 BowTech Guardian
2008 BowTech 82nd Airborne
2008 Diamond Marquis

2009 BowTech Admiral
2009 Diamond IceMan

2010 Destroyer 340
2010 Destroyer 350
2010 Diamond Black Ice FLX

2011 BowTech Invasion
2011 Diamond DeadEye

2012 BowTech Insanity CPXL coming


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

1980 something Martin Warthog
2006 Diamond Rapture
2008 Diamond Black Ice
2011 Diamond Deadeye


----------



## scratch1970 (Jan 22, 2012)

Browning Bushmaster, Golden Eagle (Hawk I think), Mathews Ultramax, PSE Machflite, Hoyt Defiant, Bowtech Commander, Mathews Drenalin LD.


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

2004 Hoyt ViperTec
2009 Hoyt Katera
2009 Hoyt Alphamax
2011 Hoyt CRX 32

Still have them all but the Katera and ViperTec are for sale.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll try to remember them all:

Bear Whitetail II
Proline Force II
Fred Bear Whitetail II
Hoyt Magna Tech
Hoyt Havoc Tec
Hoyt Razor Tec
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Old Glory
Mathews Q2xl
Mathews LX
Mathews Outback
Mathews Conquest 2
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews DXT
2nd Bowtech Allegiance
2nd Mathews Drenalin
PSE X-force GX
Bowtech Admiral
Hoyt Alpha Max 32
Bowtech Tomkat 
Elite GT500
Mathews Z7 (current)
Mathews Reezen 7.0 (on it's way)


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

See if I can do this right...

Fiberglass trad bow as a kid ( who knows what make)
Bear Black Max
PSE Nova
Myer Keller XI
Bowtech Pro 40 wheely
Bowtech Justice
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Gaurdian
Bowtech General
PSE X-Force XS
Bowtech General (2nd)
Elite Z28
Strother SR71
Bowtech General (3rd)
Bowtech Admiral 50-60
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Bowtech Admiral 60-70
Bowtech Invasion
Fox longbow

Might have missed a couple,, I tried.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Bear Black Bear
PSE SilverHawk
Parker Challenger
Parker Sidekick
Hoyt MT Sport
Bowtech BlackKnight (2 of 'em)
Bowtech Equalizer
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Bowtech Destroyer 350
PSE Vendetta XS
Bear Apprentice
Hoyt Turbo Vector


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

1989 PSE Nova
2002 Browning Mirage
2008 Diamond Nitrous
2008 Bowtech 82nd Airborne
2010 Bowtech Sentinel
2009 Bowtech Captain
Looking for a Bowtech Specialist (let me know if you have a 70lb you're looking to get rid of)


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

bear whitetail
golden eagle pro hawk
mathews Q2
hoyt turbotech
hoyt trykon
hoyt proelite still have
pse x-force 7 still have


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

Bear whitetail hunter
PSE carrol intruder
Mathews fx2 still have
PSE Dreams Season X-Force GX still have


----------



## thor82 (Dec 27, 2011)

No history yet just got my first bow but I went all in I didn't want to get a beginner bow I wanted to get a bow I like fir a while.So I got a 2012 PSE Dream Season EVO.Awesome bow.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

My first bow was an 2008 Red Head Kronik. This was before I knew anything about hunting. This year I bought the 2012 Elite Answer and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Athens Accomplice x2
Athens Exceed
Bowtech Tribute x5
Bowtech Ally x3
Bowtech Guradian x3
Bowtech General
Bowtech Admiral x2
Bowtech Captian x2
Bowtech Destroyer 350 x3
Bowtech Destroyer 340 x1
Bowtech Invasion x3
Bowtech Insanity
Diamond Black Ice
Diamond Nuke Ice
Diamond Iceman
Diamond Deadeye
Elite Fire x 3
Elite GTO x4
Elite Z28 x6
Elite GT500 x5
Elite Hunter x2
Elite Pulse x2
Elite Pure
Elite E500
Elite Energy
Elite Synergy
Elite Envy
Elite XLR
Elite Answer x2
Hoyt Matrix x2
Hoyt Element x2
Hoyt Element RKT
Hoyt Maxxis x3
Hoyt AM 32 x2
Hoyt AM 35 x3
Hoyt Vetrix
Hoyt Alpha Elite
K&K Vengeance x2
K&K Vindicator
Martin Onza
Martin Bengal
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Drenalin 
Mathews Reezen x4
Mathews Monsters x3
Mathews Z7
Mathews Z7Xtreme x4
Mathews DXT
New Breed Genetix x3
New Breed Nemesis X2
Oneida Screaming Eagal
Prime Shift
PSE GSX x2
PSE Nova
PSE Evo 6 x2
PSE Evo 7
PSE Omen
PSE Bowmadness
PSE XS
Ross Cardiac
Ross 331
Rytera Alien x3
Strother SR71 x3
Strother Infinity x4
Strother Vanquish x3
Strother SX1
Strother Rush

I know I'm missing a few.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Sheesh, no way I'll remember them all, but I'll do what I can...

Elite Pulse
Elite Z28
Elite Judge
Hoyt AlphaBurner
Hoyt AlphaMax 35
Hoyt AlphaMax 32
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt ViperTec
Hoyt V-Tec
Hoyt X-Tec
Hoyt Deviator
BowTech Allegiance
BowTech Pro 38
Mathews LX
Mathews Prestige
Archery Research AR-34
Archery Research AR-35
Golden Eagle Lyte Speed 2
Oneida Lite Force Mag
Oneida Aero Force
PSE Thunderbolt
PSE Jet Flite Express
McPherson Solo Lite
Darton Maverick
Darton AS-300
Darton AS-500
High Country Brute Force
Martin Jaguar
Ben Peason Equalizer


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Bear Tigercat
Pearson Recurve
Bear Whitetail Hunter Compound
Pearson Compound
Golden Eagle Compound
Valiant Crusader Compound
Switchback XT Compound
Black Widow Recurve
Z7
And others I can't remember


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

2 cam golden eagle
oregon bow
highcountry excaliber
alpine two cam
alpine one cam
hoyt razor tech
hoyt maxxis 31
bowtech invasion
bowtech d340


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Karbon said:


> Athens Accomplice x2
> Athens Exceed
> Bowtech Tribute x5
> Bowtech Ally x3
> ...


Soooo... Which ONE was/is your favorite?


----------



## Shakey35 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hoyt Magnatec
Mathews Switchback
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Maxxis 35


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

my first was a old indian passed down from my uncle 
second was a whitetail
mathews ultra 2 
mathews legacy
two hoyt trykon xts still have one of them
two bowtech 82nd airbornes still have one of them 
hoyt carbon element rkt just bought it


----------



## Hoss606 (Dec 23, 2011)

PSE Nova- Not mine, was a friends
Mathews Ultra 2
Mathews Z7 Xtreme


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Insanity...Answer...Invasion and Elite Fire.


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

First Bow was a Bear Alaskan Recurve
First Compound was a Darton, don't know the model it wasn't marked
Bear Whitetail Hunter
Ben Pearson Shadow 300
Martin Lynx Magnum
Martin Cougar Magnum
PSE Mach Flite 4r
PSE Fireflite Express
Oneida SE600
XI Flatliner (one of the best I shot)
XI Millenium
Oneida X80
PSE Edge 50/50
PSE Thunderbolt
High Country Power Force
High Country Ultra Force ( I loved this one)
High Country TSS
High Country Sidewinder (worst bow I ever owned)
High Country Speed Force
PSE X Force Dream Season
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Hoyt Vector 32 (current bow)


----------



## RoYoe (Dec 21, 2011)

Martin Bobcat kit bow.
Proline Point blank.
High Country Ultra Force.
Bowtech Allegiance.
Bowtech Guardian. 
Bowtech Invasion.


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bear Cub
Jennings Spirit Master
PSE Marauder
Mathews Switchback
G5 Quest Rev
Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## muzzleloader50 (Mar 10, 2011)

shakespeare recurve,bear whitetail,
ben pearson couger
bear 76 recurve
pro line sunami
pse fire flyte
pse fireflyte express
martin hunter recurve
martin pantera
martin vision longbow
hoyt rampage xt


----------



## TheDirtyOne (May 5, 2011)

I can't remember them all. I started bowhunting when I was around 10 years old or so. I had a lot of different bows when I was growing up mostly due to the fact that I was outgrowing the smaller ones and I always wanting to get something bigger. I know one of my firsts was an old PSE. Shot my first deer with a bow with an old Browning compound. Also had a Martin Firecat II and a Martin Fury. Currently shooting a 2011 Hoyt Rampage XT.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

clicker said:


> 16 Forgot 1. I had a Mathews Switchback Xt also


 UPDATE 17 Mathews Heli-M 18 BowTech Invasion


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

I do not have the list that some of you have but here it goes
Bear Whitetail 1989
Browning ???? 1990
Jennings Black Lightning 1991 
I still shoot the jennings but am getting a Bear Legion this month to retire the old girl.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had a few over the years:

1. Self bow made from a willow tree branch and hay bale twine that I first made when I was about 7. Made several until I was about 12.
2. Second hand Indian my step-dad gave me when I was 12.
3. Used Bear Whitetail I bought with money earned from a summer job when I was 16. This bow was stolen during a break-in of my apartment when I was in college.
4. Second hand Bear Whitetail II when I was 24.
5. Jennings Starmaster when I was 27 after the Whitetail II's riser snapped in half at full draw.
6. Samick Longbow when I was 30.
7. 09' Bowtech Admiral (current 3D rig).
8. 010' Martin X-200 recurve.
9. 011' Hoyt Contender Elite (current target compound).

I just picked up a mid 80's Hoyt target recurve riser that a member of our club was giving away free to a good home (I coach kids at our club and we start them out on recurves so I though I should get some experience shooting them).


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

tapout155 said:


> Here she goes
> Bear whitetail
> Golden Eagle(crap)
> Martin
> ...


I'll update my list
PSeE AXE 7
Mathews z7 extreme 
PSE Bow madness XS
Elite Z28 #2
Elite GT500 #3
Elite z28 #3
Destroyer 340
Elite z28 #4
New Breed Nemesis


----------



## austinz (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a xi


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing how many started with a Bear whitetail.
As for me: in order
PSE Phaser
Martin MX-600 recurve
Bear Take Down Hunter
Hoyt Spectra Cables
Hoyt Spectra Fast Flight
Martin X-200
Martin Hunter
Martin Pantera
PSE Supra


----------



## 5jjt (Sep 19, 2010)

I hesitate to even write this because I don't think my words will even be read, but I can tell you my PSE Dream Season GX was a lot easier to draw than my brand new destroyer 
350 and bowtech is only faster by a little


----------



## Peter Savini (Dec 5, 2011)

Hoyt CRX 32 not impressing but good, Diamond edge terrible, and Razor Edge not impressing either, just getting a D350.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

Parker Buckhunter
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Samick Sage Recurve
Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Elite XLR
The ultra elite is the only one that I dont own any more.


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Can;t even think of the brand of my first bow. I still own it, let a friend borrow it, might have to get that back. Got it around 1996. I wasn't really into bowhunting or archery and I never really shot for the first few year I had it. Then I found out some friends were bow hunters, that's when I really got into shooting.
I eventually upgraded to a Mathews SQ2, had that until picked up a Mathews Switchback, kept that until I got my current bow a Mathews z7


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

PSE Fire Flite 
Mathews SQ2 
Mathews Legacy
Hoyt Trykon
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback Xt
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Mathews Z7 
Hoyt Carbon Element 
Mathews Z7 Xtreme 
PSE Dream Season Evo
PSE Dream Season Evo Skullworks 
Marhews Z7 
Mathews Z7 Magnum
Mathews Heli-M 


2010 Mathews Z7 
2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme
2012 Mathews Z7 Magnum


----------



## muzzymikeb (Aug 18, 2006)

pearson recurve
xi indian compound
bear polar 2
browning bridger
high country royal hunter
onieda aero force
jennings carbon extreme
bear super strike
jennings machined extreme
bear trx32
hoyt hypertec
mathews q2xl
darton phazer crossbow
mathews legacy
bowtech tribute current
mathews dxt current


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bear Polar LTD
Pearson Spoiler ZX
PSE Rogue X


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

DEERGUNNER said:


> Little Red Bear recurve
> Bear Kodiak recurve
> Bear Whitetail Hunter
> Golden Eagle something or other
> ...


all I can say is WOW


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Martin Jaguar
Pearson Spoiler
2 Elite Z28
2 Elite Aigil SS
Elite Judge
Elite GTO
2 Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Rytera Alien X
Bowtech Destroyer 340
PSE Bow Madness
PSE Dream Season HF
PSE Dream Season EVO

Off the top of my head I remember these...probably forgetting a few


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

1.) Browning Youth Bow: 1991-1993
2.) Bear Whitetail Legend: 1993-present...current bowfishing rig
3.) Jennings Buckmaster: 1999-2011
4.) Bear Attack: 2011-present

once i find a bow i like i try to keep it for awhile.


----------



## Fullrut1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Bear Black Bear
Pse Elite Series
Hoyt Rebel 
Mathews FX
Pse Bruin
Hoyt Viper
Matin Cheetah
Martin Bengal Pro


----------



## pstew (Sep 3, 2007)

Little red fiberglass recurve
Custom 30 lb compound
Bear black bear
Jennings woody light
Oneida
Pro line point blank
High country supreme
Another high country of a single cam style
Browning
Hoyt cyber tec
Diamond black ice


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bear Archery Whitetail Hunter

To many to list

And most recent Mathews Heli-m


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Bear Whitetail Hunter
> Point Blank New Wave...bet a lot of you never heard of that one.
> Mathews Legacy
> Mathews Outback
> ...


And we have added some more...
Bowtech 82nd Airborne...both 60 and 70 pounds
Bowtech 101st Airborne...both 60 and 70 pounds
Cheers!


----------



## cheyv74 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bear 300 something or other. worst bow i owned but got the job done
Hoyt cybertec
Hoyt xtec
Hoyt vtec
Hoyt trykon xl
Hoyt vectrix xl
Hoyt vulcan
Hoyt 737
Bowtech 82nd airborne
Bowtech Sentinel testarossa
Bowtech invasion
Hoyt crx 35


----------



## detroyer340 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pse axe 6
Pse gx7
Mathews monster 6 (horrible)
Mathews z7
Bowtech destroyer 340
Bowtech destroyer 350
Currently bowtech invasion

Oh yeah mathews reezen 6 actually really liked it


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Browning Micro Adrenaline
PSE Firestorm Lite
Martin Rack Master (Bengal maybe?) returned to Dick's
Martin Rack Attack (Exile) returned to Dick's (perfect story about trying before you buy)
2012 Quest Rogue
2011 Diamond Outlaw
2009 Diamond Black Ice (current and long time keeper)
bought and sold to cousin Mission UX2
bought for girlfriend 2007 Diamond The Edge


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

1. Pearson Spoiler
2. Reflex Extreme (still have and searching for limbs)
3. PSE Durango Lite
4. Elite Z28 (still have)
5. Elite Z28 (still have)

G/F's
1. Parker Challenger
2. Bear Home Wrecker (still have)
3. Martin Altitude (still have)

Sons
Diamond Razors Edge (still have)


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I didn't have many but they lasted a while.my first
when I was 11 or 12 in the late 60's
maple branch,string, cedar arrows with bottle caps folded and hammered for points.got many squirrel and bird and the archery bug
bear whitetail
martin cougar magnum
golden eagle talon mk.4
browning ballistic mirage
bear grizzly recurve
hoyt alphamax35
hoyt alphaburner


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

PSE Nova 60lbs
Ross CR334 70lbs
Ross Cardiac 70lbs
Pronghorn takedown 55#@28"
Mathews Drenalin LD 70lbs 
Elite GT500 80lbs
Hoyt Alphamax 32 70lbs
Hoyt Maxxis 35 60lbs
Hoyt Maxxis35 80lbs
Mathews Monster 7 70lbs
ACS CX takedown 50#@28"


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

I listed them in order. First bow at the top, current bow at the bottom. also ranked how I felt they shot/handled.

FIRST BOW!! Fred Bear Epic Extreme (second to last)
Mathews Monster 7.0 (worst so far)
Hoyt Maxxis 35 (third best)
Diamond Deadeye (second best)
CURRENT BOW!! Mission Journey (best shooter by far)


----------



## highstrung556 (Dec 14, 2011)

Diamond Triumph
PSE Bow Madness XS
Bowtech Air Raid
Bowtech Tribute
Mathews Z7Xtreme
Mathews Z7Xtreme Tactical
Mathews Helium


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

First bow was at 8 years old maybe? Some Old childs compound that I later sold for 30 bucks to a younger girl
45# Grizzly by bear that my dad got me for 40$, I was 12 and it was way to big.
Shot that bow till I was 18, gave it to my dad when he got me my current 60# Bear Montana, also to big for me.
Recently bought a Colt recurve bow for $40, to make into a bowfishing rig.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

kids recurve, probably from Walmart
kids compound, probably from Walmart, maybe 25lb draw
Walmart compound, max weight 40lbs
Bear Polar, my dad's bow
Hoyt Hypertec
Mathews SwitchbackXT
Elite Pure


----------



## Armed_Philosoph (Dec 4, 2011)

Hoyt Rampage (Sold)
Hoyt Carbon Matrix (Sold)
Hoyt Alphaburner (Sold)
Hoyt Vector Turbo 
Hoyt Vector 32

Only started last year.....


----------



## Team Double D (May 7, 2012)

First post, but had to get into this. Not many but some I havn't seen on here.
1. Browning Summit II
2. Bear/Jennings First strike
3. Mathews Vapor (1993 to 2012)
4. Bear ?? youth (son)
5. Mission Craze (son) 2012
6. Mathews Helium 2012


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

only been shooting since 2007 but here goes
2007 pse silverhawk camo
2009 pse stinger camo 
2011 pse x-force axe 6
just bought a 2006 hoyt trykon xl blue fusion for target


----------



## RAM56 (Aug 28, 2008)

1960's Bear Kodiak Recurve
1986 Bear Alaskan II Compound
1996 High Country Excalibur
2010 Quest Primal


----------



## gutpilz (Oct 3, 2008)

Beginning in the late 80's
2nd hand PSE (unsure of model)
PSE NOVA 
Mathews Outback
Bowtech defender
PSE Brute X


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Bear Whitetail 2
Jennings Buckmaster
Bear Instinct
Bowtech Guardian x2
Bowtech General x2
Bowtech Destroyer 340
Bowtech Insanity CPXL


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear pioneer
Browning micro adrenaline
High county ultra force
Mathews mq32
Hoyt rampage xt


----------



## Thachman (May 19, 2012)

2011 Martin Rack Attack (Exile)

My first. Just bought it off EBay about a month ago.


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

Wow to many to list...


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

Martin Jaguar
Hoyt TurboHawk
Elite Judge
Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cant remember if I posted on this, o well

Red old bear youth bow
seneca youth
golden eagle youth
martin tracer
rytera alien x
bowtech insanity
bear kodiak
bear polar
Kegans grey wolf hybrid longbow
kegans omega longbow
Hunter bow 3 piece take down longbow
beeler longbow
two tracks ambush recurve 
Trad tech titan ILF w/ TT carbon/ wood limbs

think thats all of them.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bear black bear 30-45#
30# pearson colt
45# pearson ?
Stemler 35#
Golden eagle falcon Turbo 45# ?
Bear kodiak 55# @ 28"
Martin Hatfield take down 65# @ 28"
Golden eagle Carbine hawk 68#
Golden eagle Carbine hawk 74#
Golden eagle 3D 42#
Browning Blood brother 60#
Browning adrenaline 70#
Carbon express CX1 185 #
Pittsley predator Hunter 60# @ 28"
Kodabow big Rhino xbow 225#
Samick Sage 50# @28"
Damon Howatt hunter 55 @ 28"
Hoyt excel with 38" Samick limbs

pretty much in that order and probably a few i forgot or didnt care to mention.


----------



## williamnick89 (Jun 25, 2012)

U all own numbers of bow before, I very admire that. I wish I could have some. Anyone want to sell their used bow with an extremely good price? I'm planning getting my first bow, anyone can help me?


----------



## Samuel Hermon1 (Aug 6, 2012)

1) Onida Screaming Eagle(bought off ebay for 125.00)
2) pse something(friend for 50.00)
3) bear dearhunter(same friend 50.00)
4) bear something(walmart had 270.00)
5) bear lightsout 50-60#
6) bear lightsout 60-70#(had to sell it last november times got hard)

looking for a bear bow now anyone got one for sale 70# 29-30" draw RH ???????????????


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

1-True-Fire something or other i think, had no name on it, wheels were bolted to the underside of the limbs
2- Golden Eagle Superhawk
3-Mathews FX
4 Mathews Q2, wish i would have kept this one.
5-Bear Advantage Hunter


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Super Kodiak
Black Bear Compound
PSE Nova
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt Ultratec
Mathews LX
Mathews Ovation
Bowtech Patriot
K&K Vindicator
Hoyt Alphaburner


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

Bear whitetail II
Pearson Spoiler
PSE infinity (I think)
Jennings Carbon Extreme
Golden Eagle (something)
Hoyt Super Slam supreme
High Country Supreme
Parker (something)
Pearson spoiler again
Mathews Switchback
Bowtech Allegiance
Mathews Drenalin (2 of these)
Elite GT500
Strother Infinity
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Hoyt Buffalo
Hoyt Alphaburner
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Hoyt Carbon Element


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

An Old York
Browning Mirage
Mathews 3-D Vapor
Mathews MQ1
Martin MX450 Recurve
Bob Lee Red Wing Hunter Bi Centennial Recurve
Great Plains Rio Bravo Recurve
Mathews Switchback
PSE X-Force 6 HF
Hoyt Carbon Element
PSE Dream Season Evo SW (On the way)


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

My first bow was a piece of black plastic pipe, with binder twine for a string lol
An old Proline
An old Hoyt (can't remember the name)
Diamond Black Ice
PSE Dreamseason Evo
Hoyt CRX 32
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Hoyt Carbon Element


----------



## BackwoodsZ71 (Nov 5, 2008)

Short list so far:
-Hoyt Ultramag (i think, Uncle shoots it now)
-Hoyt Alphamax 32

....but I really wanna try an Elite...


----------



## MontanaCal (Aug 1, 2010)

Cant remember all of them, I know I started with a fiberglass bow in 1969. Bought at Western Auto or Monkey Wards with wooden arrows that I used to hunt lizards and rabbits with that bow opened a world to me that I still chase to this day. That was the best bow I ever owned. All of the technology of today's bows is only a vague copy of the wonder that the first bow brought me.

For me, it isnt about the bows, its about the wonder of that young boy and a $15.00 dollar bow so many years ago now


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Bear Kodiak (compound)
PSE Beast
Mathews Z7
Elite GT500
Elite Z28


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

An old Darton something or other compound, learned to shoot on that one. Won a local field shoot with it in the finger-shooting division.
Hoyt Pro Force
Hoyt Pro Vantage-style target bow which was one of the first machined aluminum risers, had Meridian limbs (stolen 2 years ago)
A PSE wheel bow whose name I've forgotten
Hoyt TD3 Gold Medallist with 40# Hoyt medium limbs
Hoyt Elan with 32# Win&Win limbs (Riser, sight and stabilizer setup stolen 2 years ago with a set of student limbs on it. I still have the W&W limbs)
And currently:
Win&Win RCX-100 with W&W SF student limbs (16lbs)
Bearpaw TwinBow long bow at 20#.

I'm probably not going to stick with recurve over the long term tho, so may soon get another compound (Hoyt Pro Hawk looks like the one I'll be getting) to try to start back with field shooting.

LS


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

Without getting into individual bow models, I have owned bows by Alpine, Bear, Bowtech, Champion, Continental, Darton, Diamond, High Country, Hoyt, Martin, Mathews, McPherson, Merlin, Newberry, Oregon, and Pearson. Used to have the diseases "Traderitis, and "Finding the perfect bowitis." Last several have been Frankenbows that shoot and perform with any I have shot.


----------



## Danly (Aug 25, 2010)

-Golden Eagle Brave (Christmas present when I was 7)
-Some Xi youth compound
-Pearson Gamester recurve
-PSE compound that used to be my dad's (no idea what year or model but it was as tall as me and had pully-style cams)
-'03 PSE Beast 30-60lb, later switched to 70lb limbs
-'11 G5 Quest Hammer (current bow)

Still have all but the youth bows. The list will triple when I get a real job.


----------



## hunt4hogs (Feb 23, 2007)

All Mathews and Bowtech
EXPENSIVE


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

I started with a wooden training recurve bow with a plastic sight  Advanced through Recurve and then onto compound over the last 6 years in this order.

W&W Winstar with W&W WinEX limbs.
Hoyt Helix with Hoyt 990TX limbs.
Bowtech Guardian.
Bowtech Insanity CPXL.
Bowtech Brigadier.

I shoot traditional styles too, particularly Asiatic bows and have got a little collection of trad bows. Sold some but I still have these ones.

Scythian
Turkish
Crimean 
Mongolian
Hunnish
Korean
American Flatbow
English Longbow


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

In 57 years of organized Archery I've shot/owned many. Took my 1st Deer in 1958 with a Eddings Recurve then shot American Archery & Pearson through late 60s.. Compounds came into the picture & shot/sold Jennings, Bear, Carroll, Astro, PSE, Pearson & maybe a few others. Around 1975 I started tourny & hunting with Dartons. 38 years later it's STILL exclusively some model Darton.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

updated
Pse thunder flight
Pse polaris
mathews mq 32
Mathews switchback xt
hoyt crx 35
elite pulse
mathews z7 extreme
Prime Centroid
Prime Shift
Elite Answer X2
Elite Pure
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Hoyt Vector 35
Hoyt Vector 32
Hoyt Spyder 34
PSE Supra Max
Hoyt Alpha Elite


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> In 57 years of organized Archery I've shot/owned many. Took my 1st Deer in 1958 with a Eddings Recurve then shot American Archery & Pearson through late 60s.. Compounds came into the picture & shot/sold Jennings, Bear, Carroll, Astro, PSE, Pearson & maybe a few others. Around 1975 I started tourny & hunting with Dartons. 38 years later it's STILL exclusively some model Darton.


wow thats a lot of bows have you had any athens?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I cant begin to name all the model bows, bit as for manufacturers......Golden eagle, high country, xi, jennings, hoyt, mathews, bowtech, elite, obsession, pse, prime, stevens, darton, im sure im leaving some out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't remenber all the bows I have had but just in the last 2 years the list is

Carbon matrix
Carbon element
Crx 32x2
Elite gt500
Elite xlr
Elite pure
Elite hunter
Mathews z7
Mathews heli-m
Mathews mr7
Mathews mr6
Mathews 6
Mathews xlr8


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Old School red fiberglass recurve and wooden arrows...certified frog killer!
> 
> Bear Whitetail II from K Mart for my 14th birthday...23 years ago!
> 
> ...


Let's add another PSE Moneymaker to the mix; 

Breathn Built PSE Moneymaker

For a total of 15 PSE bows since 1/2009...will be adding a DNA and a Dominator Pro by years end.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I could never remember them all, but...

Ben Pearson Recurve
Darton Compound
Golden Eagle Evolution
PSE Baby G
Ben Pearson 440 One Cam
Mathews LX (two of them)
Bowtech Liberty
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Tribute
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Swithcback XT (two of them)
Mathews Drenalin (several of them)
Mathews DXT (two of them)
Bowtech Admiral
Elite Synergy
Hoyt Katera (2)
Hoyt Alphamax 35
Hoyt Katera XL (2)
Mathews Z7
Athens Accomplice 34

And a Black Widow recurve on order...


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I actually think I got them all...


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Forgot one PSE X-Force.


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

Kodiak Magnum
Cougar Magnum
PSE Fire-Flight
Whitetail II
XI Legend
High Country Supreme
Oneida Aero-Force
Martin Pantera(stolen)
Martin Pantera
Hoyt Magnatec
Martin Cougar XRG
Diamond Liberty
Bowtech Sentinel


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

2 garage sale long bows (both broke)
Bear 76'er fiberglass limb, magneesium riser, takedown recurve (still own)
Bear kodiak recurve (lost in my early 20's, those were some wild days)
Browning round wheel? First compound, first deer (still own) 
Golden eagle XL (still own)
Hoyt Oasis Plus (still own)
06 Switchback LD,started shooting realese. Shooting this bow is like sliping into an old pair of slippers.(still own)
13 Stother Moxie,currently at Wes Vanhorns for new strings & a tune.


----------



## cornhusker51 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oneida Eagle...1982 - present. Just about all makes and models ever made.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

jason060788 said:


> -First bow was an old Browning....forgot what one
> -Browning Arrow star until the limb blew up, replaced with the bow below for free by Browning
> -Browning Illusion
> -Mathews Monster 6.7
> -Mathews Z7 Xtreme


Need to add to the list...
Obsession Sniper XS
Obsession Knightmare


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Browning Fox
Browning Xcellerator Plus
Golden Eagle Talon
Golden Eagle Formula 3-D
Golden Eagle Evolution
High Country Top-Flite
PSE Baby G
Parker Premier Grade
Matthews Zmax
Pearson SDS
Pearson 38 Special
Pearson Spoiler Lite
Pearson Generation II
Pearson Z34
Pearson Stealth
Martin MOAB
Oneida H-250
Oneida Aero Force
Oneida Black Eagle
Onedia Black Eagle ESC
Oneida Kestrel (current bow)


----------



## bparker (Jul 4, 2005)

Starting around age 5, I have shot for almost 30 years now.
Started with a youth Bear recurve and shot a couple Bear recurves till about age 10
Bear youth compound - which my nephews still shoot today.
Then, i got the first compound bow made, which was by Allen - it was my dads. Shot it till the fiberglass limbs broke at full draw one day around age 15.
Browning Bushmaster Deluxe and shot it till I was about 25 - I still have this bow. I shot birds, turkey, fish, deer, pigs & elk with this bow. I have some of my most fond archery memories with this bow
Browning Illusion compound
Browning Illusion II (had 2 of these) still have 1 of them - and got my first Robin Hood with this bow
Diamond Black Ice
Bowtech Allegiance - still have
Monster Phoenix - still have
Strother SR71
Mathews Monster 7 - still have
Mathews Monster XLR8 - still have
Strother Wrath
Mathews MR6 - still have


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

PSE nova
Pearson spolier
1996 PSE infinity SLR 1000
2009 Mathews Z7
2011 G5 Quest Primal
2012 Elite Problem I mean Answer

Currents
2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340 Custom Dipped w/ torqueless grip
2012 Bowtech CPXL
2013 Prime Impact


----------



## WIN.308 (Oct 21, 2012)

In 1995 bought a used Darton
Around 1996 bought a new Mathews Ultra Max
From 2000-2013 didn't shoot
Last year bought a used Drenalin
Then a Mathews Z7 Magnum
Then a Hoyt Vector 32
Then a 2013 Answer
Then an Invasion
Then an Experience.
Really love the Hoyt and the Bowtechs and the Drenalin is fun to shoot cause its sooo smooth.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Old wood limb pearson compound
pse strato flight express
pse fire flight
hoyt super slam supreme
xi legend magnum
matthews signature series
pse dakota
marin jaguar
current: hoyt vulcan
i might have forgotten one in there somewhere


----------



## rhite04 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bear Whitetail Hunter 1978'ish
PSE Jet Flight Express 
PSE LD280
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Bowtech Insanity CPX


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

NY-No, not an Athens BUT I have a buddy I think wants me to try his. He's looking to upgrade to a different model....
But, as I said, I've shot or owned about everything.


----------



## BrushX (Dec 30, 2009)

Martin Jaguar
Martin Scepter II
Martin Scepter III
Hoyt Ultratec
AR 31
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Conquest Apex
Mathews Apex 7
Bowtech Tribute
Hoyt Pro Elite
Hoyt CRX 32
Hoyt Alpha Elite
Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus
Mathews Conquest 4


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

here are mine, from start to present time. I started in archery 28yrs ago;
Bear Kodiak Recurve
Oneida Screaming Eagle
2 more Oneida Eagle Bows, cant remember models
Proline Point Blank
Hoyt Super Slam Heat
Hoyt Super Slam Supreme
Hoyt Flashpoint
Hoyt Defiant Supreme(First machined riser)
Hoyt Enticer w/ Command Cams( This bows put more animals to rest than any i've owned)
Hoyt Smoke ( Screaming Fast for the time)
Hoyt Deviator
Hoyt Viper
Hoyt Striker 2
Hoyt Vortec
Matthews FX
Hoyt Havoc
Hoyt magnatec
matthews mq1
Hoyt Cybertec ( first cam 1/2)
Hoyt supertec
Hoyt Xtec
Hoyt Turbotec
Hoyt Vtec
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Vulcan
Bowtech Allegiance
Hoyt Katera
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Hoyt Alphamax35
Hoyt Maxxis 35
Hoyt CRX
Hoyt CRX 35
Hoyt Vector 35
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Bowtech Destroyer LE
Bowtech Insanity


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ill try to remember


Jennings buckmaster
Browning ?
Browning Tornado
Pse Vengeance
Martin ?
Strother Infinity
Elite Hunter
Strother Valor
Elite Pure
Elite Z 28
Elite GT 500
Hoyt Alpha Elite
Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus
Pse Dominator 3-d
New Breed Genetix (custom paint)
New Breed Cyborg 
New Breed Genetix (samuri)
New Breed Eclipse (predator)
New Breed Eclipse (Outshine camo)
I am sure there are others that I forgot. I like to buy bows, try em out, and sell or trade em. My current go to hunting bow is the NBA Eclipse


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

Old Ben Pearson compound
Ben Pearson Recurve
Jennings Forked Lightning
High Country Supreme Light
PSE Primos
Mathews Switchback
Hoyt Vtec
Bowtech Admiral


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bear recurve bow--first bow
2008 Cabelas PL-1.5--first compound bow
2008 Bowtech 82nd Airborne
2010 Hoyt Turbohawk
2011 PSE Vendetta XS
2011 Diamond Dead Eye
2011 PSE X-Force Axe 6
2012 Bowtech Invasion--current bow

My next bow will either be an elite answer, elite hunter, obsession knightmare, or obsession sniper lt.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

32 hoyts, 7 mathews, 1,bowtech, 1 bear, 3 pearsons, 3 oneida eagles,


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

1st bow was a clear water, now I have the Monster in my sig, so a grand total of 2 haha, but I loved my first bow, and am loving this Monster, so eventually I will get a 2nd so I have one for 3-D and 1 for hunting


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

bear takedown recurve, bear white tail hunter, jennings, browning, martin jaguar, martin bengal, martin bengal , martin moab
martin moab, martin moab, alien x, alien x, alien x, alien nemesis, martin onza 3 , alien nemesis , pearson legend, pearson legend,
pearson advantage, maitland retibution vtr cam, pearson advantage, { pearson marxman in the near future} still have 11 of those!


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

An old Proline
An old Hoyt (can't remember the name)
Diamond Black Ice
PSE Dreamseason Evo
Hoyt CRX 32
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Hoyt Carbon Element 
Elite Pulse
Bowtech Experience


----------



## stealthtrep (Aug 7, 2008)

An old cabelas youth bow
PSE nova
Champion attack
PSE Durango
PSE Mach pro
Bear instinct
Quest hammer
Elite pure
Quest primal
Hoyt spyder 34


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Western field 40lb recurve
Browning compound (can't remember model)
PSE Carroll Marauder
PSE Infinity SR-1000
Hoyt Magnatec (what a POS)
High Country 4 runner
Martin Onza
Parker Force-Multiplier
Martin Onza (gold plate special ed 1 of 10)
Martin Onza (Chrome plate)

Haven't bought a "New" bow in quite a few years. Looking at a New Breed or Hoyt in my future sometime.


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

I remember my first compound bow was a Browning with a wood riser that was a gift from my father. The first compound I purchased was a Jennings Arrowstar in 1977. After that the list is so long I could not begin to remember them all. Today I'm shooting a Chill. Before the Browning I shot two stick bows. Unknown brand names.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Green Bear / Fiberglass recurve
Darton Trail Master / SL50 (limbs on the TM broke)
Martin Warthog wood riser round wheel
Hoyt Super Slam
Quest Primal


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bear whitetail II
rudderson longbow
ar-31 bow
fred bear epic extreme
ben pearson gen. 2
hoyt rampage 
Barnett predator
Barnett wildcat
wicked ridge warrior
bear grizzly recurve
ar-35

I still have fred bear epic extreme and ar-35 bow


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

PSE Nova garage sale bow bought on a whim that's when the obsession started
2010 Bear Charge 
2011 Mathews Z7X
2012 Elite Answer
2010 Elite Judge
2013 Bowtech Experience
2013 Elite Answer
Next who knows


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

holy crap some of these lists are impressive. mine is ALOT shorter

PSE Nova(sold)
2006 Mathews Swithback XT(current hunting bow)
2007 Mathews Conquest 4(sold)
2011 Mathews Conquest 4(current competition bow)

the ole PSE Nova looks like a pretty popular beginner bow back in that day lol

Edit: And within the past 10 mins I just agreed to buy my original PSE Nova back from the guy I sold it to.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Being 22 I feel like I've owned a lot for only being in archery for 11 years here's my list: 

Alpine colt
Pse team fitzgerald
Martin jaguar
Hoyt vectrix xl
Diamond stud
Hoyt alpha max 32
Bowtech destroyer 350 x1 
Mathews helim
Bowtech experience
Bowtech destroyer 350 x2 
Bowtech insanity


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Minus the few I had when I was younger. 
Mathews LX
Mathews SBXT
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Mathews Z7
Another SBXT
Monster mr6
Pse Evo
Athens Recluse
Bear Carnage
Current bow Bear Motive 6


----------



## rackmup65 (Sep 5, 2010)

Old school fiberglass recurve
Bear recurve
Bear Whitetail II
Martin Lynx
Darton Trailmaster
High Country Ultra Force
Mathews Legacy
Mathews DXT
Mathews Reezen 7.0
Mathews Heli-M


----------



## kybowhunter1990 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bear Assault
Mathews Z7 Extreme
Mathews Helim
Hoyt Spyder 30
Mathews Creed


----------



## 48silverado (Sep 22, 2011)

Alipine Colt first bow still have 
Jennings Micro Carbon Express got stolen 
98 high country sky force x1 still have bow fishing bow 
08 Bowtech General back up hunting bow 
12 Bowtech Invasion 3d Bow
13 Bowtech d350 Hunting Bow


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bear, Browning, and Mathews


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

Stick with string, wooden arrows, into a hay bale target (Yes, in NJ. My Neighbor was into old school "fun". Used to tell stories of when he ran a horse track in FL, and He made me a bow and a sling shot to the dismay of my mother )
PSE Deer Hunter-xx75 2117's. No peep, no D-loop, and inch too long in the draw. Limb savers stuck all over it. Took my hunters ed class with it (the first time) and missed horribly.
PSE Brute X-DCA arrows, Apache Drop away- Went back to do the test again, put three arrows in about a 2 inch circle. Amazing what having something set up for you can do


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

pse spyder
hoyt mt sport
whisper creek stealth lx
bowtech tribute
bowtech alliegence
bear attack
hoyt turbohawk
bowtech guardian
bowtech invasion
elite pure
elite answer 
elite pulse
pse evomax - the current rig this week!


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

My history is in my signature. Still have them all as I've only been at this since January 2013.
Just got the Hoyt yesterday, sweeeeeeeet!
Draw weight will probably go up a bit on all the bows as the CE was at 60# and I was quite comfortable with it.

55# DW / 28" DL
2011 Hoyt Carbon Element 
2013 PSE Stinger 3G
199? PSE Fire Flight
sent from LG Intuition on Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Browning Badger
Proline Raven
York Mojave
Pearson Flame
Pearson Spoiler
Alpine Tomahawk
Mathews Feathermax
Mathews Q2 XL
Martin Cougar 2000
Hoyt RAzortec
Hoyt Xtec
Hoyt Trykon
Hoyt Protec(2)
Hoyt Vtech
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Proelite(2)
Hoyt 38 Pro
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Contender(2)
Hoyt Ultraelite
Hoyt CRX 35
Hoyt Vantage Pro (2)
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Hoyt Alpha Elite


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Custom PSE (Custom riser and PSE limbs), Parker Phoenix 32, Bowtech Equalizer 2006, Martin Cheetah 2010, Bowtech Heartbreaker 2011, Bowtech Invasion 2011
I still use my custom PSE for shooting Carp.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Pse pacer
Parker 34
Hoyt trykon
Bowtech tribute x2
Bowtech guardian
Strother sr71 x2
Strother infinity
Strother sx-1
Maitland something?
K&K vengeance 
Bowtech d350 x2
Pse evo 6
Bowtech invasion
Obsession lethal force
Bowtech experience 
Stevens inception
There's more but can't remember then all lol


----------



## tarip (Sep 15, 2012)

Diamond ? (used my brother's bow for years, unsure of model)
Mission ? (also don't know model, my personal first bow)
Hoyt Protec
Mission Venture
2012 Hoyt Carbon Element RKT
2009 Elite Z28 (Current bow)
2013 Elite Hunter (Current bow)


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheaply bear
Darton titan xt
Hoyt havoctec
Mathews fx
Martin phantom
Mathews legacy
Darton avalanche extreme
Martin dreamcatcher
Bob Lee takedown recurve
Martin fury 
Navajo caddo
Navajo diamond recurve
Robertson mystical longbow
Bow tech tech 29
Bow tech extreme vft
bow tech pro 38
Bow tech patriot
Parker ultra?
Pearson z34
Pearson tx4 
Bow tech 101st
PSE bow madness 3g
Hoyt power hawk
bear lights out 
Thinking the next one may be a new breed with 35"ata


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

My first was a Ben Pearson Bronco recurve.
first compound was a Browning Mirage (blew up 1/2 hour after I bought it)
Then went a bought a Martin Firecat (great bow)
Wanted more speed, High Country 3-D supreme
add a couple of H/C camo bows in the mix Supreme's and Hunters I believe
got the Oneida bug and bought one King Cat Camo!
a Pearson Spoiler with a matching overdraw!
A Pearson Advantage, one weird S.O.B. with the cocking handle, but it was fast!
I got a deal on a Browning Midas with the 24K gold plated riser!!!!! Hey it looked good!
Jennings Carbon Extreme, I miss that company, great bows!
PSE Nova, don't laugh! Trying out bow fishing- not for me
Martin Fury, red anodized riser with chrome cams, great looking and fast!
Mathews came out , had to try one (?) and bought the second year model-loved the one cam.
bought two more Mathews, one for hunting, one for 3-D
Mathews came out with 80% let off-had to try one-didn't like it!
another Pearson Spoiler

took a 15 year break from archery, back into guns

2013: back in the saddle again
Hoyt Charger, can't beat it for the money!
PSE DNA -- I feel the need for speed 

In between all these my wife and stepson also shot, Hoyt Super Slam (if I remember right), Jennings Micro Carbon Extreme's, plus my dad and bro-in-law kept the archery dealers busy also! Cheers--BB


----------



## wibowhunter414 (Mar 30, 2013)

started with a cheap kids bow never got good with it when i was like 5 or 6 
fred bear recurve that was in my grandmas garage got decent with that one 
first compound was a parker buck hunter xp 
bear truth 2 (current bow) 
creed is coming next cant wait!!!


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Bear Element
Hoyt Turbohawk
Bowtech Constitution
Elite Hunter
Hoyt Vantage Elite


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

2002 Hoyt Magnatec
2008 Hoyt Katera XL
2010 Elite Z28
2010 Elite XLR
2006 Elite E500
2010 Hoyt Maxxis
2012 Elite Pulse
2012 New Breed Cyborg
...and currently still have...
2009 Hoyt Katera XL (again....lol)
2013 Stevens Prevailer


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

This is a great idea for a thread. Not sure on the years, but this is along the lines of what I've owned.

2001: Browning ?
2002: Mathews MQ-32
2008: Mathews Drenalin
2009: Mathews DXT
2010: Hoyt Carbon Matrix
2012: Hoyt Vector Turbo
2013: Elite Hunter (settled on this after going through an Elite Answer, Spyder 30, and Destroyer 350 LE)


----------



## mnbowmanmark (May 28, 2013)

Bear Whitetail II
Bear re-curve 
Hoyt (not sure the model)
Onide Strike Eagle
Browning (not sure of the model)
X I Legend Magnum
Bowtec Extreme Solo
Hoyt Charger
Bowtech Extreme Solo


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

2009 Mathews Z-7
2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31
2011 Elite Pure
2012Elite Answer
2012 Hoyt Carbon Matrix
2012 Bowtech Insanity CPXL
2013 Hoyt Carbon Matrix


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

1968 Herters recurve, still have 1973 Wing Impact compound 
1980 PSE Nova 80 lbs
1986 Shafer Bighorn recurve
1987 Martin Hatfield Takedown
1988 Hoyt round wheel compound 
1989 Browning Mirage 80#
1999 Hoyt single cam 80#
2008 PSE bow madness 70# 
2009 PSE bow madness sc
2010 New Breed. Genetix 70#
2010 Custom longbow 
2011 PSE Evo 70#
2011 Hoyt CRX 70#
2011 Black Widow recurve
2011 Hoyt Buffalo recurve 
2012 Hoyt Carbon Element 70#
2013 New Breed Eclipse 70#
2013 Hoyt Carbon Matrix 70#

Still have the Evo, Buffalo, Widow, Eclipse and Matrix. 

Mike 

Sent by my thumb tapping my phone.


----------



## foolish1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't know the dates of these bows just approximate time owned
Early 80s bear compound
Then stepped up to the whit tail 2
Then I bought a newer version of it
Had a recurve at the same time don't recall brand.
Then pse elite laser magnum express
Then a 04 bowtech tomcat still my favorite. Had to sell because of the economy . Had to keep a roof over my families head.
Then I got a used pse firestorm. Just sold that.
Picked me up a 2013 bear method about a month ago. And really like it. 
And just picked up a infinent edge for my wife now she's hooked on archery !


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Golden Eagle Falcon Flame, Fred Bear Element, Diamond Rock, Bowtech Tribute, Bowtech Admiral, Hoyt TurboHawk, PSE Vendetta XL, Bowtech Destroyer350, Elite Hunter, Mathews ZXT


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

my first bow was a Jennings lightning I believe it was called
darton wh550 I think, with a wooden riser
early 2000 Jennings don't remember the models
01 hoyt magnatec
05 bowtech justice
12 hoyt vector turbo 
and currently a 12 pse dream season evo

I see I have a lot of catching up to do in the bow department. my list is awful short compared to most


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

In school some fiber glass recurve 20 years latter due to my son wanting to do archery
American Machined Supreme
Martin Cougar 2002
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Switchback all black
2 years break
Hoyt 38 Pro with C2 cams
Hoyt Maxxis 35 ( never liked this bow)
Hoyt UE with Spirals 
Recurve at different times 
KAP Suprise
KAP Elevoution with T rex limbs
Hoyt Eclipse twice ( sold it when I needed some money) with KAP limbs
Hoyt GMX with CX900 limbs


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

My personal bows (not purchased for sons or wife) are:

35 lb Browning Pony Bow semi-recurve (technically a long bow) (1967 – present)
55 lb Bear Black Bear Compound (1989 – 2003) (My oldest son now has this)
70lb or 65lb ??? High Country Single-Cam Compound (2003 - 2003) Bought new and only kept a few months - enough said
70 lb Hoyt Reflex Growler Compound (2003 – present)
70 lb PSE Dream Season EVO Compound (2011 – present)
55 lb Bear Super Kodiak Recurve (2012 – present)


----------



## Archer1985 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bear white tail II 
Mission ballistic 
Mathews z7
Hoyt Spyder
Mathews Chill
Mathews Creed
Hoyt Contender elite


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Hoyt Raptor
Bear Instinct
Mathews Switchback XT
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Captian
Diamond Marquis
Diamond Black Ice
Quest Primal
New Breed Lycan
Elite Z28
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Elite Tour
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
Elite Pure
Hoyt alphamax 32


----------



## majorbanjo (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll be 50 on 1 October and just got my first bow today:

Matthews MR7

Shot it all day and love it.......who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.....:teeth:


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bear Whitetail II
Reflex Bighorn Hunter
Diamond Liberty
Elite Synergy Xtreme


----------



## ChrisDXT (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoyt ultra sport
Mathews DXT
Mathews helim
Elite gt500 
Obsession lethal force 2

I hv the gt500 an obsession now


2013 obsession lethal force 2
2009 elite GT500


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

Hoyt Charger
Elite Answer
Hoyt Spyder 34
Athens Exceed 300


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

ben pearson renegade
2004 fred bear trx32
2005 hoyt ultratec


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Hoyt Contender Elite
Hoyt Charger
Hoyt Spyder Turbo
Mathews Creed
Bowtech Experience
Hoyt Spyder Turbo


----------



## Kiwi Bowhunter (Nov 12, 2011)

PSE Spirit
PSE Thunderflite
PSE G-Force
Hoyt Katera
Bear Grizzly 
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
Mathews Creed


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yellow fiberglass kids bow
Bear Whitetail II
Martin Lynx
Darton Excel
Bear Charge
Parker Inferno
Bear Mauler
Parker Thunderhawk xbow (will never shoot a xbow again. too easy)
Homemade recurve (bear riser with samick limbs)
Mathews Switchback (current)


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some sort of Bear kids bow
PSE fire flight (I think)
Martin Pantera
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Z7 (still have it)
Mathews Creed (still have it)
Prime Centroid (still have it)


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Doofy_13 said:


> Yellow fiberglass kids bow
> Bear Whitetail II
> Martin Lynx
> Darton Excel
> ...


I remember my dad's Martin Lynx. He loved that thing. He finally move on from it for one of those custom PSE Infinity bows. Great memories.


----------



## btech40 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bear mini mag, bear (not sure the model),Hoyt x2, Mathews ultra 2, Mathews Conquest pro x3, Q2 XL,Bowtech Patriot,CSS, Black knight 2
Extreme VFT, Pro40, Alleagence, Extreme Solo, SWAT, Specialist, Tribute x2, Experiance and Supra ME


----------



## klundin2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wood Recurve: Early 70's
Ben Pearson compound (wood) 1976
Jennings Super T (about 1978)
Jennings Shooting Star (1980)
Pro Line (dual cam) about 1984 (worst bow in the world)
PSE (forgot name) 1990ish
Bighorn recurve 1994
JD Berry Longbow 1995
Xi compound Late 1998''s
Matthews Switchback XT 2005
PSE Dream season 2008
Bowtech Destroyer 2010
Bowtech CPXL 2012
Hoyt Matrix RKT 2012
Bowtech Experience 2013


----------



## blueheeler101 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bear Kodiak Magnum 50# recurve
Browning Exporier XL II
Browning Mirage
Browning Nitro
Strother SX Rush


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

PSE Durango
PSE Triton
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Bowtech Invasion
Hoyt Carbon Element
PSE Omen Pro
Elite Hunter
Hoyt Spyder Turbo
Another Elite Hunter
Bowtech Destroyer 350 LE ( CURRENT)


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

12 diamond outlaw
2012 carbon element
2012 carbon element black
Sammick sage(current)
2013 pse dna(current)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Jun 27, 2011)

Mathews Genesis
Alpine Micro
Hoyt Vipertec
Pse Buckeye
Bear Montana 
Mathews Conquest 4
Custom Long Bow
1st Hoyt Gamemaster II
Hoyt Alphamax35
2nd Hoyt Gamemaster II
Bowtech 101st Airborne
Hoyt Helix
Hoyt GMX
1st Hoyt Formula Rx
2nd Hoyt Formula Rx
Hoyt Carbon Matrix


----------



## Seoi-nage (Feb 5, 2013)

Mathews Heli-m 
Prime Defy along with a PSE Chaos for my son
Bowtech Experience which should arrive tomorrow


----------



## kbbgood (Aug 30, 2005)

PSE Pacer
PSE Laser 2
PSE Strata-Flite Express with 3" overdraw
Hoyt (don't remember which one, I hated it)
PSE Jet-Flite
Martin Mamba
PSE Presidential Magna-Flite Target Bow (Still Have It)
PSE Custom Laser-Flite Target Bow ( I loved it the most, Wish I had it back and a camo one to hunt with)
PSE Carroll Intruder
PSE XLR infinity(Hunt with it now)


----------



## kbbgood (Aug 30, 2005)

My Hoyt was a Provantage Tracer. Didn't like it cause it was so touchy with the small wheels. My laser-Flite had the recurve limbs. Special Gloss Black Paint. Loved it.


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

This year i've had a:
Gold 2012 Pse omen pro
black 2012 bowtech specialist
camo 2012 bowtech specialist
2012 black d350
camo 2011 d350 
2013 Limited edition d350
black 2012 omen pro
20131 camo DNA 
Year before 2012: 2011 black axe 6-2012 evo- 2011 skullcamo vendetta xs- 2011 black vendetta xl- 2011 hoyt alpha burner camo - 2011 hoyt alpha burner black-two black mr5's(60 and 70lbers)- two 70lbs black mr6's
I have some kind of sickness. :shade:


----------



## heritage36 (Sep 4, 2013)

High country carbon 4 runner
bowtech tomkat (used for a season, didn't own)
bowtech soldier
bowtech black knight (still have)
high country sidewinder (still have)
bowtech allegiance (just got)

Only on my third season of hunting, so have been through a fair share so far trying out different bows


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a PSE Infinity in the summer of '96. Learned to shoot and hunt on it. It was stolen in the summer of '02. I had killed 5 deer with it. I then bough a Matthews Legacy which is still my only bow. I have killed 25 deer with it.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow this takes some thinking
Indian Archery back when I was like 13 in the early 80's
Bear Whitetail 
Bear Whitetail 2 end of the 80's
Darton Trailmaster early 90's
Golden Eagle Orion Furmula 3D
Hoyt Super Slam Fastflight-in gray 
Hoyt Super Slam Fastflight target shadow leaf
Darton Impulse
Darton lightning
Hoyt Enticer Carbonite--crap Chipping limbs
PSE Mach 8 Solo cam them changed in to STD MAXIS Cam
PSE Mach 8 Target cherry red with MAXIS HL.
Champion Attack one
Champion Cobra 
Champion Cobra anodized blue
Champion Contender
Whisper Creek
Darton Tempist

And now
New Breed Eclipse!!!!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

traditional1970 said:


> Bear Whitetail II
> PSE NOVA
> Jennings
> HCA four runner
> ...


added
Mathews MR7
Elite Answer
New Breed Eclipse
Hoyt Carbon Element
Palmer Recurve
several selfbows


----------



## BTcarbonknight (Jan 27, 2014)

Bear white tail
PSE
Martin gonzo Safari
Martin Cougar
PSE
PSE Triton
Bowtech Carbon Knight


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

Started archery in 1998
1. Reflex Bighorn
2. Reflex Xtreme
3. Golden Eagle Splitfire 33
4. Ross CR331
5. Mathews Reezen 6.5
6. PSE Drive


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

Jennings Super T Hunter (1975)
York (model ?)
York (model ?)
Oneida 250
Oneida Ted Nugent Screaming Eagle
Oneida Aero-Force X-80
Oneida Black Eagle Preproduction Model
Mathews Outback
Mathew Z7
Mathews Z7Xtreme
Mathews HeliM (70#)
Mathews HeliM (60#)


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

PSE - Mach 6
PSE - Venom
PSE - Nova
PSE - Stinger 3G


----------



## shadeson (Oct 8, 2013)

1980ish Hoyt Mako
2013 Quest Rogue
2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

-First bow was an old Browning....forgot what one
-Browning Arrow star until the limb blew up, replaced with the bow below for free by Browning 
-Browning Illusion
-Mathews Monster 6.7
-Mathews Z7 Xtreme
-Obsession Sniper XS
-Obsession Knightmare
-PSE Evo Max
-Obsession Evolution


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bear Badge
Parker wildfire xp
2010Elite z28 
2009 Elite z28
Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

PSE nova (first bow)
Hoyt oasis camo
Hoyt oasis target
Hoyt ultramag
Hoyt protec 
Martin Bengal
Fred bear Montana
PSE optima
Mathews q2xl target
Reflex growler
Fred bear instinct
Matthews conquest 2
Matthews ovation
Martin slayer 
Hoyt trykon xl
Matthews reezen 7
PSE vendetta xs
Darton vapor
Matthews apex 8
Hoyt 38 pro
PSE xforce dreamseason gx
PSE octane 
Hoyt protec w/2000 limbs
Hoyt protec w/3000 limbs
Hoyt 737
Hoyt crx 35
Strother Sr 71 black out
Strother Sr 71 predator camo 
Hoyt vector turbo red fusion
Hoyt vantage pro
Hoyt ultratec
PSE supramax
Martin scepter 4
Bear attack
Ben Pearson advantage

I think that's all I've had lol 




Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoyt mystic 
Hoyt magnatec 
Mathews fx 
Hoyt cybertec
Bowtech justice
Bowtech liberty
Martin pantera
Bowtech guardian
Bowtech d340
Bowtech d350
Hoyt alphamax 35
Bowtech insanity
Strother wrath sho
Obsession knightmare
Pse axe 7
Pse supra
Hoyt carbon element rkt
Another destroyer 340
Bowtech invasion


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Hoyt Magnatec 
Holy Ultratec 
Mathews C 3 05
Mathews C4 07
Mathews Switchback 07
Mathews Monster 6 -09
Mathews Monster 7 10
Prime Centroid 
Prime Shift


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Pse nova
Pse baby g
Hoyt Trykon
Hoyt katera
Hoyt am32
Mat z7
Hoyt element fuel black
Hoyt element rkt black
Hoyt element z3
Hoyt element rkt optifade
Hoyt carbon spyde black


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

bear "vapor 300"
bear "Truth"
bear "carnage"


----------



## bearlegion (Dec 22, 2012)

Bear whitetail hunter
McPherson eliminator
McPherson terminator
Bear strike 
Golden eagle 
Bear apprentice 
Bear legion
Bear motive 6


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

bear whitetail, ben pearson anaconda,ben peason pride, hoyt katera xl, hoyt crx 32, hoyt vector turbo, hoyt faktor 30


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Mathews outback
Strother sx-rush
Mathews z7x
Mathews switchback

that's the order they were purchased in, I still own the rush and switchback. just remember folks....................newer ain't always better............


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is gonna take awhile. .lol

Bear whitetail 2
Browning back Draft
Golden eagle split fire
Martin bobcat
Bowtech solo extreme
Bowtech black knight 2
Bowtech allegiance
Bowtech guardian
Apa black mamba
Monster 6 (2)
Monster 7
Apa king cobra
Bowtech 8 2nd
Mathews reezen 6.5 (2)
Mathews reezen 7.0 (2)
Hoyt alpha max
Hoyt alpha burner 
Bowtech captain
Elite GTO
Elite GT 500(2)
Elite Z28 (2)
Elite Judge
Strothers Sr 71
Strothers infinity
Mathews dxt (2)
Monster xlr8
Mathews z7 (2)
Bowtech destroyer 340 (3)
Bowtech destroyer 350 (3)
Bowtech Invasion (2)
Elite pulse
Elite hunter
Bowtech insanity cpx (3)
Bowtech insanity cpxl (2)
Monster Mr5 (2)
Monster MR6
Bowtech Experience (3)
Monster Chill
Hoyt carbon element
Hoyt spyder 30
Hoyt spyder turbo
Hoyt spyder 34
Hoyt carbon spyder 30
Pse full throttle

Probably missed 1 or 2
I LOVE BOWS!!!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Think it was a
Bear Black Bear
Browning Micro Midas
High Country Ultra Extreme
High Country Machined Supreme
High Country Dynasty
Martin Cougar II or III
Martin Scepter II
Martin MV2
Mathews Z-Max
Mathews MQ1
Hoyt Cybertec
Hoyt Vantage Elite


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

PSE spyder- first bow
browning tornado
PSE vendetta xs (owned 2)
PSE vendetta xl
PSE bowmadness mp ( owned 2)
PSE hf 6
PSE hf 7 (owned 2)
PSE GX 6
PSE supra me
PSE supra max.....on order!!!


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

1. Pearson Deer Hunter (way back)
2. Hoyt Katera XL
3. Hoyt Alpha Burner
4. Hoyt Ultra Elite
5. Elite Pure
6. PSE Freak
7. Hoyt Vector Turbo
8. Last and still shooting
PSE Supra ME


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

bigblock534 said:


> This is gonna take awhile. .lol
> 
> Bear whitetail 2
> Browning back Draft
> ...


Thought I missed a couple. .
Indian Xi
High Country x 10


----------



## Ignite2xcite (Jul 27, 2013)

Whoa you could've started a archery shop lol. I used to shoot quite a bit when I was younger but stopped due to my work/school schedule. My son showed interest so I picked him up an atomic. I'm sure glad I did cause it got me shooting again. Sorry for rambling here's my list. 
Started off with a red plastic bow lol
Browning Viper
Browning Mag Reflex
Browning Bridger
Pearson Spoiler
PSE Mach flite 4
High Country Excalibur
Bowtech Invasion CPX
Hot Spider 30

it's unbelievable how much things have changed sine the HC Excalibur


----------



## Ignite2xcite (Jul 27, 2013)

Damn auto correct *Hoyt Spyder 30 lol


----------



## boober501 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not too Many...

Mission Endeavor
Mathews Z7 Extreme x2
Elite Answer
Mission Ballistic
Mathews MR7


----------



## Hennie Niemand (Oct 9, 2012)

Only one till now have it for 5years now, getting my hoyt carbon spyder34 soom cant wait.

Hoyt alphamax 35


----------



## CLT Bluesman (Jan 28, 2014)

I have only purchased one bow in my life. The Martin Cougar II in my signature. I paid $150.00 for it brand new. At the time it was the fastest you could get. About 190 FPS. I finally shot my first deer with it this past year. Although for 20 years it did not get used. Under my bed collecting dust. The two Brownings in my signature I got from my Dad a couple years ago. They are in brand new condition. He might have shot them each 10 times at most. That's it. I love my Martin Cougar II. Hunted with it this week. I finally upgraded this year from the flipper II rest to a whisker biscuit, changed the original Martin range finder sight to a fuse, and finally retired the orange Hot Shot for a Tru Ball Pro Max 4. I guess I am the Rip Van Winkle of archery.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

1983 Astro Daco
Jennings Sonic XL
Alpine ( forget the model, it was their first machined riser)
PSE Thunder Flight
Champion Yukon


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Bear whitetail 
Hc sniper
Bear instinct
Bowtech 101st airborne 
Mathews z7
Bowtech guardian
Hoyt alpha max 35
Hoyt carbon matrix plus
Bowtech invasion
Elite answer
Prime centroid
Bowtech specialist


----------



## thehile (Feb 13, 2014)

Proline ??? Pse fireflight,pse nova,browning????,pse nova arson cam,Hoyt Havoc,Bowtech Assasin,Quest QS31,and I own but never shot a Bear polar vintage bow


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

Bear?
ProLine Cylone Intermediate
American Puma
Pearson Grey Ghost
Astro Dominator E x2
Astro Dominator XL
Hoyt Striker II
Hoyt Pro Elite

I still shoot 2 of the Astros from time to time. I bought the newest of mine the year before they closed up shop, I think it was 1990 or 91. In the warranty section of the owners manual the carbon limb warranty was actually crossed out (from the factory) with a black magic marker. I guess that showed the end was coming.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Geez, let's see.

Early 90s PSE something or other
Bowtech Liberty
Bowtech Tribute
Elite E-force
Bowtech Allegiance (2005)
Elite E500
Elite Synergy
Bowtech Allegiance (2008)
Elite GT500

Of all those, the bows that stuck out were: The liberty and the 2008 Allegiance.

The Liberty was extremely quiet and smooth, and the Allegiance for being all-around amazing. I'm looking forward to the GT500 showing up this weekend.


----------



## Hoytman1114 (Sep 11, 2012)

Diamond the Rock (12 years old at the time)
Hoyt Alphamax 
Hoyt Carbon Element
Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 Blackout
Hoyt Pro Edge Elite


----------



## azmeatwagon (Feb 4, 2014)

1- Ben Pearson ( jet bow) back in 1969 ?
2- Jennings ( ? ) 1975
3- Bear ( kodiak mag. ) 1981
4- Parker ( buck hunter ) 2004
5- Martin ( bengal ) 2010


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

Jet re curve
Bear Whitetail
Oneida Eagle
Browning F5 Tornado
Alpine (can't remember the model)
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech 82nd Airborn
Bowtech 101st Airborn
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Bowtech Constitution
Bowtech Experience
Bowtech RPM 360 on it's way.


----------



## azmeatwagon (Feb 4, 2014)

Jon Clayton said:


> Jet re curve
> Bear Whitetail
> Oneida Eagle
> Browning F5 Tornado
> ...


Like'n them bow techs , great bows think maybe if get 1 I could get me an avatar like that :tongue:


----------



## Sasquatch0431 (Feb 8, 2014)

1) Bear (bright yellow) recurve kid's bow, circa 1971
2) Fred Bear stickbow, about 1978
3) Bear Whitetail II, around 1988
4) Bear Flare 1990
5) Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter 1991
6) Hoyt Pro Vantage Fastflite Plus bottomed out at 115 lbs 1992 (THAT one p!$$3d off the folks who ran the 3-D range LOL!)
7) Hoyt Spectra Fastflite Carbon Plus 1992
8) ProLine New Wave Tsunami 1994
9) Hoyt Alphatec Prototype 1996
10) "Vampyre" custom recurve 1997
11) Hoyt ProTec 2006
12) Hoyt Faktor 34 Orange 80#- due March 28, 2014


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Hand me down RH bear.
High Country safari LH
High Country z force
High Country split limb
High Country 4 runner
PSE Carrera
BT destroyer
BT experience
BT RPM 360 on order
Thinking on a Hoyt Faktor 30


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bear polar two
xi legend magnum
high country supreme high county ultra force
jenning buckmaster q32 
hoyt vipertech hoyt vectrix hoyt ultraforce hoyt x8 hoyt spyder turbo hoyt crx hoyt vector 32 
pse thunderbolt pse mock x pse vendetta xs and xl 
ross cardiac
bowtech admiral insanity and cpxl carbon overdrive


----------



## noahb2710 (Oct 19, 2013)

1)- PSE Stinger 3G 2013


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

High Country Outlaw
Horton Yukon SL 
Hoyt Powerhawk
Hoyt Spyder Turbo

still have the compounds wish I kept my Horton was a great crossbow. Going to be adding an E35 and maybe a Dominator or Pro Edge this year.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

psychobaby111 said:


> Bear polar two
> xi legend magnum
> high country supreme high county ultra force
> jenning buckmaster q32
> ...


For got my elite pluse


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Getting closer to 100 lain:

1 - Browning Nomad Deluxe
2 - Jennings Model T
3 – Jennings Split-T * First Deer with a bow
4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
5 - Browning Wind River
6 - Browning Mirage (Forest)
7 - Browning Mirage (Deep Forest)
8 - Browning Mirage (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
9 - Martin Cougar w/Mega Cams
10 - High Country Supreme
11 - McPherson Eliminator
12 - Darton Lighting 
13 - Darton Viper
14 - High Country Excalibur 
15 - High Country Max Force
16 - Browning After Burner
17 - Browning Heat
18 - Mathews Featherlite
19 - Mathews MQ1
20 - Ben Pearson Recurve
21 - Oneida Stealth Eagle
22 - Browning Nomad Stalker II Recurve
23 - Mathews Q2XL
24 - Martin Howatt Hunter Recurve
25 - Hoyt Ultratec
26 - Mathews LX 
27 - Mathews Conquest 2 (Blueberry)
28 - Mathews Ovation
29 - Mathews Ovation (Kiwi)
30 - Mathews Switchback
31 - Mathews LX
32 - Mathews Apex 7 (Black)
33 - McPherson Bishop (Gunmetal)
34 - Mathews Switchback XT
35 - Mathews Conquest III (Hardwoods HD)
36 - McPherson Bishop (Black/Camo)
37 - Bowtech Old Glory
38 - Mathews Drenalin
39 - High Country Iron Mace
40 - High Country Stiletto 380
41 - Browning Maxim (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
42 – Drenalin LD
43 – Elite Xtreme XL
44 – Mathews Apex (Black/Camo)
45 – Hoyt Katera XL
46 – Ross 337 70#
47 – Hummingbird Bamboo Kingfisher
48 – Hoyt ProElite (Green Fusion)
49 – Elite GT500
50 – Ross 337 60#
51 – High Country Safari Lite
52 – Mathews Switchback
53 - Mathews Apex (Maroon)
54 - PSE Baby G
55 – Mathews LX
56 – Martin Shadow Cat Nitrous-X
57 – Mathews Conquest 4 (Blue)
58 – Mathews Apex (Outrageous Orange)
59 – Martin Slayr Nitrous-X
60 – Elite XLR
61 – Hoyt Vectrix XL (Blue)
62 – PSE X-Force 7 (Orange)
63 – Mathews Triumph
64 – Bowtech Sentinel FLX
65 – Mathews Apex 7 (Gold)
66 – Parker Black Hawk XP
67 – Bowtech Specialist (Mossy Oak Treestand)
68 – Hoyt Ultratec
69 – Elite GTO
70 – Mathews Icon
71 – Hoyt Maxxis 35 (Blackout)
72 – Bowtech Assassin
73 – Elite Z28
74 – Mathews Drenalin LD
75 – Elite XLR (Orange w/Flames)
76 – Maitland Zeus
77 – Hoyt Katera XL (Red Marble)
78 – Hoyt UltraTec (Black)
79 – Hoyt ProElite (Blue Marble)
80 – Hoyt AlphaBurner (Orange)
81 – Elite XLR (Ninja)
82 – Elite GT-500 (Ninja)
83 – Bowtech Insanity CPXL (Black Ops)
84 – Elite XLR (Anthracite Gray)
85 – Hoyt Ultratec
86 – Hoyt Contender Elite (Blackout) XT2000 – GTX
87 – Elite Pure (Outrageous Orange)
88 – Hoyt Contender Elite (Blue Fusion) XT3000 – Spirals
89 – Mathews Apex 8 (Red Smoke)
90 – Elite Tour (Outrageous Orange)
91 – Hoyt Power Hawk
92 – Elite XLR (Snow AP)
93 – Elite Tour (Snow AP)
94 – Elite Energy 35 (Blackout)
95 – Elite Tour (Ninja)
96 – Hoyt AlphaBurner (Blackout)


----------



## bmamalis (May 5, 2014)

1 - bear attitude 4 months ago (selling tomorrow)
2 - Hoyt pro comp elite xl

I decided I wanted a target bow.


----------



## 21switchback (Feb 10, 2009)

1- pro line
2- pro line centre fire
3- mathews q2xl
4- mathews switchback
5- Ross cr334
6- mathews switchback xt
7- mathews apex7 black
8- mathews monster xlr8
9- mathews monster mr5
10-..................hopefully another apex 7


----------



## bowandsnow (Mar 29, 2014)

I am new... BUT I love bows! I bet my list will be long in a few years, but only been in archery 8 weeks now I guess:
2014 excalibur matrix 330
2014 diamond infinite edge black ops
2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 in ap snow camo


----------



## Dawhit (Sep 28, 2013)

Bear recurve
Bear Hunter
Bear with a wood riser
Macpherson?
Martin Cougar
York STO
Martin Firecat
Onieda Screaming Eagle
Hoyt?
Hoyt?
HCA Trophy Hunter
HCA Supreme
Hoyt Carbon Medalist?
Hoyt?
Clearwater?
Mountaineer? The Worst I owned.
HCA Excalibur
HCA Speed Force
Elite Energy 35
Sure I have missed some


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Darton SL-50 early 1980's never had good arrow flight spend a lot on things but never got it right
Nugent / Martin Cobra early 1990's Bought it from Ted Nugent's shop in Jackson MI samd thing arrows were wrong and underspined after several trips back I gave up and bought an:
Oneida Aero Force in 1995 
Bear Grizzly late 1990's
Oneida Lite Force Magnum in 2003
Had several LFM's total of 6 at one time down to 3 now...

LFM's work for what I need it for, bow hunting...

Doubt I will need another bow in my life time...

LFM


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

PSE ??? (pawn shop special)
PSE Nova
PSE Diamondback
BOWTECH Tech 29
Pearson Pride
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Rytera Alien X
Mathew Swicthback
Diamond Black Ice
PSE Revenge
Mathews HeliM
Bowtech Destroyer
Atens Ibex
Mission Blaze
Obsession Sniper XS


----------



## djmann (Dec 15, 2013)

Browning micro midas
Browning fld
Golden eagle ?
Pse whitetail extreme
Bowtech tomkat
Bowtech tribute
Bowtech general
Hoyt alphamax 32
Bowtech experience


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

1. Started really bowhunting in 2005 with a Browning Mirage Unknown year, it had teardrops and a fork rest. It was my best friends dads bow. Draw length I now remember is was beyond to long for me. Quite archery after 2007- 8ish.
2. 2010 I decided to get back into archery while in college. Bought a Diamond Black Ice Flex and killed lots of deer with it for 2 years.
3. 2012 I had Athens build me a custom Recluse. Killed 5 deer with it that year
4. 2013 Sold Athens, bought a Strother SX Rush. Sold Rush bought a Bowtech Experience from Crackers. Bought another SX Rush for a steal and got it Crackerized. 
5. 2014 Picked up my new Bowtech RPM on Saturday. Debating on selling SX Rush and buying another RPM as a backup/target setup. We shall see......lol


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

This is a cool thread. Neat to see some peoples lists and how long some have been in archery


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

1970 Indian Deerslayer recurve
Bear Kodiak recurve
Martin Warthog
Bear Brown Bear
Browning Explorer 1
PSE FireFlyte
PSE SR1000
1996 Darton Maverick
2006 Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## rockandchelle (Aug 9, 2009)

Mathews Legacy
Mathews Drenalin 
G5 Prime Centroid


----------



## rcfireninja (Dec 2, 2012)

First was 15 year old alpine I bought for $100 from co-worker that got me started, sold to another co-worker and bought pse brute new in 2011, sold that to family member and bought a Mathews helim from one of my battalion chiefs this spring.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Bear Kodiak Special Compound - 1978
Diamond Liberty - 2007
PSE Dreamseason EVO - 2012

Still have all 3.


----------



## Ryan Guthrie (Feb 4, 2012)

Botech Commander Chrome
Pse Evo 7 Blue
Hoyt Vector Turbo Black
Strother Sx1 80lb Black
Pse evo7 Green
Prime Shift 
Obsession Lethal Force II Stormy hardwoods grey


----------



## bowboysp (Mar 9, 2005)

old bear polar, darton excel, proline point blank, pse baby g force, hoyt razortec, mathews sq2, mathews q2, bowtech mighty mite vft, mathews switchback xt, mathews zxt, and just traded it for a mathews z9,.. and im only 36. lol


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

New to the archery game but hooked....

Bear Delta V (from my Uncle)
Diamond Infinite Edge


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

2014 Elite Energy 32



...that's it...planning on keeping it a long time.


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Over 21 years of shooting, I haven't had that many

1.) Browning Fox 2
2.) Bear Whitetail 2
3.) Mathews FX
4.) Mathews Ovation(indoor target)
5.) Mathews Reezen 6.5(hunting)
6.) Mathews Conquest Triumph(outdoor target and 3D)


----------



## nysilentkiller (Jan 5, 2013)

2 different traditional bows.
York compound (my ol mans old bow)
Diamond triumph 
Limbsaver dz32 
Limbsaver proton 
Mathews z7 
Mathews heli-m 
Elite energy 35 
Mathews monster mr8 
And I'm only 21. I cannot get enough of this sport!


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

PSE Silverhawk
PSE Nova
Matthews Featherlight..or featherweight or something like that
PSE scorpoin
Bowtech 82 airborne
Bowtech destroyer 350
PSE x force omen
Bowtech insanity
PSE DNA
Bowtech experience
Hoyt Spider 30
PSE x force omen pro
Bowtech RPM 360
Bowtech experience....and the list goes on


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Bear Whitetail Hunter
High Country Safari Hunter
PSE Beast
Bear Legion
Bear Carnage


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

2009 Martin Cheetah (2011-2012)
2008 PSE X force (2013)
2011 Bowtech Destroyer 350 (2014)


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> 2014 Elite Energy 32
> 
> 
> 
> ...that's it...planning on keeping it a long time.


Thats what we all say... then we buy another.... and another.... and another then before you know it you have 4 bows and you dont shoot one anymore so you sell it.... then you buy another... its a never ending cycle.


----------



## pzdol (Jan 4, 2006)

Right Hand:
1 - Wing - Swift Wing Recurve - sometime in the early 70s
2 - Browning Accelerator Plus
3 - Browning Mirage
4 - Hoyt Striker2
5 - Hoyt Magnetec

Then I wisely switched to Left hand - 

6 - Hoyt Defiant (2000)
7 - Hoyt Magnetec
8 - Hoyt Ultra Elite (2004)
9 - Hoyt Ultra Elite XT3500 - (2008)
10 - Hoyt AlphaBurner (2010)
11 - Hoyt Pro Edge Elite


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

1990 Martin Firecat XRG
1995 Martin Cheetah
1999 Martin Speedfire
1999 Martin Bobcat
2007 Martin Bengal
2013 PSE Hammer


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

My goto bow history

2011 Vantage Pro- It was purchased directly from Hoyt by Viking Archery in 2010 (I believe- could be 2011). Sometime in 2011/2012 the shop caught fire...this bow was in the shop at the time. Nothing was burned on the bow and thus, was kept basically as a range bow. I know there was one owner other than the shop prior to my owning it.

The reason the guy who had it prior to me got rid of it was because his other bow finally came in...it was a PSE that he had dry fired- bent cams etc....So, this was a demo bow.... That and being a Hoyt, it can handle dry fires unlike the PSE.

After his bow came in, I swapped my Shadowcat for it...even swap..

bow got new cams, threads- started shooting- 

don't know how many thousands of rounds have been through it- it's been dry fired several times-- really helps to settle the stretch- well, the first time doesn't but after that it's OK.

got newer cams a few weeks ago- but may have to go back- could be too short.


----------



## staatscomm (Sep 24, 2012)

Original bear whitetail. (still have this bow)
Bear whitetail II
Pse stinger
Hoyt powerhawk
Mathews Monster
Mathews Z7 extreme
Bowtech carbon knight
Mission Blaze
Athens Ibex
Ross Crave 33.5
Diamond Carbon Cure

The carbon cure is my current bow. I shot it at my local dealer, and just had to have it. Has an unbelievable draw cycle. Smooth isn't even the right word for it.


----------



## rafca_age (May 21, 2014)

first bow 90's bear brave
90's jennings carbon fiber extreme jr 
hoyt intruder 
04 high country ultra force loved it 
10 pse omen didn't care for it 
11 new breed nemesis with custom limbs and 2.0 cam up grade best bow i've ever shot so far and still shoot it today


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

PSE Nova
PSE team Fitzgerald
PSE Catalyst
Mathews LX
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Hoyt AlphaBurner
Mathews Z7 70lb
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Mathews z7 60lb
Mathews z7x
Mathews Chill
Mathews ZXT
Mathews Creed
Bowtech Experience


2014 is still a mystery for me... :set1_thinking:


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Haven't had that many but here's my list
Martin Tracer Lt
Bowtech Admiral
Bowtech D350
Obsession Lethal Force
Ernie Root Target Master (recurve from early 60's)


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

PSE Nova
PSE Thunderbolt
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews S2
Mathews Switchback XT (Realized I shouldn't have sold the first one)


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

-Back in the 90's: Generic Youth Bow with "Explorer" on the limbs
-I stopped for about 10 years.
-Browning Fusion (father's bow. Given to me in 2008, and hung on my wall until 2011 when I was bored and took it down to the range and shot it. DL too long for me. Back up on the wall.)
-Parker Redhawk XP
-Hoyt Rampage 
-PSE Revenge (current bow)


----------



## live2hunt72 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pse nova
Reflex buckskin
Bowtech guardian
Bowtech guardian
Mathews legacy
Elite synergy xt
Bowtech old glory
Elite z28
Elite gt500
Elite z28
Elite judge
Elite synergy xt
Elite xlr
Mathews reezen 6.5
Bowtech destroyer
Elite gt500
Hoyt maxxis 31
Hoyt carbon element


----------



## nevadawolf42 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mathews Genesis
Mission Riot
Hoyt Faktor 34


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Yamaha ytsl 68
Browning Nomad
DartonTrailmaster
Mathews Fx
Hoyt Katera
Bowtech Allegiance
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews MR6
Mathews Chill
Mathews Helim (2 of them)
Elite Energy 32
Hoyt Spyder 34


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker Buck Hunter
Mathews Switchback XT
Elite Energy 35
Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

Bear assault
Bear anarchy
Bear motive 6
Bear agenda 6


----------



## huntarchery (Jan 23, 2011)

1990's Browning youth bow
Darton Trailmaster
Did not shoot from 1993-2006
Reflex (Renegade???)
G5 Quest Hammer
Hoyt Carbon Element
PSE Omen Pro
Diamond Dead Eye
Prime Shift LR
Hoyt Spyder 30

Now looking for my next but I might stick with the Spyder for the 2014 Archery season.


----------



## Acsoherron2 (Sep 7, 2013)

bear black bear
bear kodiak
hoyt gamegetter2
reflex pronghorn
diamond liberty
bowtech 82nd airborne ***
bowtech destroyer 340
apa mamba 6.5
hoyt vector 32
elite judge
bear agenda 6

*** have had 2 different ones. best shooting bow ive ever shot


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

wbates said:


> 1. Started really bowhunting in 2005 with a Browning Mirage Unknown year, it had teardrops and a fork rest. It was my best friends dads bow. Draw length I now remember is was beyond to long for me. Quite archery after 2007- 8ish.
> 2. 2010 I decided to get back into archery while in college. Bought a Diamond Black Ice Flex and killed lots of deer with it for 2 years.
> 3. 2012 I had Athens build me a custom Recluse. Killed 5 deer with it that year
> 4. 2013 Sold Athens, bought a Strother SX Rush. Sold Rush bought a Bowtech Experience from Crackers. Bought another SX Rush for a steal and got it Crackerized.
> 5. 2014 Picked up my new Bowtech RPM on Saturday. Debating on selling SX Rush and buying another RPM as a backup/target setup. We shall see......lol


6. Picked up another Rpm after selling SX RUSH. Sold both RPMS this year. Got another SX RUSH lol. IDK what to get this year lol


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

1. Pearson Deer Hunter back when I was 15...20 year layoff...

2. Flash Forward to 35 years of age...wife lays away a 2009 Bowtwch Sniper (camo), draw is too short, wrong poundage...

3. Shop trades a 2008 Hoyt Katera XL (camo) for the 2009 Bowtech Sniper, good trade!

4. Take the 2008 Katera XL back after a year and trade it, QAD rest, and 30 bucks for...

5. 2010 Hoyt Alpha Burner (blackout), need a target bow so At Classifieds and a credit card...

6. Buy an 2011 Elite Pure (black riser/camo limbs), 80% let off and me don't jive, so AT Classifieds again and trade for...

7. 2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite w/ Spiral Cams(gloss black), same draw as 2010 Alpha Burner...Life is good! Target and a Hunting Bow...Walk into the archery shop...trade both The Ultra Elite and Alpha Burner for...

8. PSE Freak (black riser/camo limbs) and 200.00 store credit...issues with the Freak, shop fixes it, AT Classifieds again, trade for 2012 Vector Turbo (black/carbon fiber)...love this bow for 6 months...AT Classifieds again trade for...

9. 2012 PSE Supra (black)
Draw too short, with a Hoyt you can make custom strings, back off poundage, Voila 30.5 Draw achieved... Not so with the supra...Sell everything put 375.00 into the Supra for a UF Cam conversion 30.5 Draw, 63 lbs, 7 1/8 BH, 340 ibo, 37.5 ATA of tack driven perfection, can't get used to the grip, soooo, AT Classifieds again, trade the Custom Supra for...

10. 2014 Bear Agenda 7 (Black/Black)...








Wow!!! 60 lb Max, 30.5 Draw Length, shoots a 397 grain arrow 302 fps, smooth as silk, quite as a mouse fart...Best bow I've ever owned...
For now.....


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Browning not sure what kind it was
Mathews mq1
Quest primal
Hoyt carbon element
Mathews chill
Prime defy
Mathews chill
Hoyt maxxis 31 with rkt cam swap

Only have the Carbon element as of now. The maxxis 31 is on its way.


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

Jennings model t
Ben Pearson maverick
Proline Point Blank
Oneida eagle
Screaming eagle
Hoyt super slam fast flight
Hoyt super slam supreme
Hoyt flashpoint fast flight 
Hoyt ( first machined riser) supreme
Hoyt enticer
Hoyt smoke
Hoyt defiant
Hoyt Stryker 
Matthews ultra 2
Hoyt cybertec
Hoyt vtec
Bowtech allegiance
Bowtech 82nd airborne
Matthews switchback 
Hoyt Katera 
Bowtech admiral
Bowtech Captain
Hoyt alpha max 35
Hoyt maxis 35
Elite pulse
Elite answer
Matthews monster 6
Hoyt crx 32 and 35
Hoyt vector 35 and turbo
Hoyt spyder 35
Bowtech experience 
Obsession Phoenix
Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
There's probably a couple I missed. It's a sickness .....


----------



## kentuckybowhntr (Oct 17, 2011)

dates approximate

1984 Barnett Sidewinder
1986 High Country Sniper
1998 Mathews Featherlight
2004 Mathews Outback
2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31
2012 Hoyt Dorado
2015 Mathews No Cam HTR

30 years of bowhunting, I am getting old.


----------



## MaxBaglimit (Dec 25, 2014)

jpaese said:


> Jennings model t
> Ben Pearson maverick
> Proline Point Blank
> Oneida eagle
> ...


Your first few bows bring back memories. I remember shooting a Jennings Model T at a local archery shop when I was a boy. My brother had a Jennings Aerostar. 

My bows... (beginning in the mid 70s)
Bear Bearcat recurve
Bear Polar LTD
PSE Laser Magnum
Wing Redwing Hunter recurve
Martin Firecat (x2)
PSE Laser Flite Elite
Pearson (forget the model)
Hoyt Pro Vantage
Reflex caribou Hunter
Quinn Stallion Classic recurve.

****Out of archery for several years****

Currently the proud owner of a 2015 PSE Source HD


----------



## Zuuk (May 20, 2013)

PSE Rally
Bear assault
Bowtech Tribute ( best so far )
Mathews Helim
Hoyt CS34


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Bear whitetail II

Pse Nova

Bear Encounter 

Elite Synergy

.... I've only just began


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Alot, I'm probably going to miss a few.

Proline-got it when I was 9, dont remember the model
Golden Eagle Brave
Jennings TStar 65lb
Jennings Tstar 110lb 
Bear Whitetail 2
PSE 1000c
PSE Bruin
Hoyt Ultra Tec
Martin Jaguar
Martin C4 Cougar
Bear Grizzly
Bear Black Bear
Norm Johnson Blacktail Recurve
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt Vulcan
Bowtech Allegiance
Hoyt Katera
2- Mathews Reezens
PSE X-Force Dreamseason
2-Hoyt Alphamax 35s
2 Switchbacks
Strother SR-71
Strother Infinity
Elite GT500
Elite Pure
Hoyt Spyder 30
Hoyt Spyder Turbo
Elite Energy 35
Elite Answer
Bowtech Insanity CPX
Hoyt Nitrium 30


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

Golden eagle formula
Hca supreme
Hca supreme target
Hca Excalibur
Hca split force 
Hca four runner
Hoyt deviator
Hoyt defiant
Hoyt vortec
Hoyt razortec
Mathews lx
Mathews outback
Hca maxforce
Mathews drenalin
Mathews z7 
Mathews sbxt
Mathews ez7
Mathews creed
Hca machined supreme

Think that's it


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

My first compound was in 1981

PSE short wooden handle bow with Glass limbs, 2018's shot about 175 FPS, very quiet, Major Finger Pinch, lesson learned.
Golden Eagle Hunter
Hoyt Tracer.. Glass limbed pro vantage.
Martin Firecat
60 inch Hoyt recurve
Astro Dominator XL Maple limbs
Astro Conquest XL Carbon limbs, not as good a feel as the maple.
PSE Freak max is my release bow. 38inches is to short to finger shoot!!!! I always wanted a speed bow !
Freshly rebuilt Astro Dominator XL with Prostar limbs with modular energy wheels and adjustable yoke system.


----------



## magoo1500 (Nov 11, 2014)

Since October 3rd 2014

Hoyt Ignite

Hoyt Rampage xt

Mathews Heli-m

Hoyt Vector 32

Bear Method

Mathews HTR


----------



## native73 (Feb 4, 2013)

Since 1978 when I was 5 a willow bow my dad taught me how to make, lol. 
1983 my first blue fiberglass bear long bow. 
1985 my dads hand me down Bear Kodiak until I broke it.
2006 Bear Code
2010 Rytera Alien
2013 Martin Alien
2013 Elite Answer
Soon to have 2014 Bowtech Carbon Knight 
Soon to have 2015 Obsession Fusion 6...LOL


----------



## 13Grizzly (Mar 15, 2013)

Fiberglass recurve brand?
Bear Polar II
Bear Whitetail Hunter
Bear Whitetail Hunter II
Bear Alaskan
27 years without a bow and then,
all of these in the last two years.
Reflex Grizzly
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Bear Anarchy
2-Athens Accomplices
Diamond Infinite Edge
Hoyt Spyder 30
Hoyt Spyder Turbo
2-Bear Polar II
Bear Polar LTD
3-Bear Delta V
Barnett Vengeance 
Hoyt Nitrum Turbo
It would seem I have an addiction. LOL


----------



## 72puma (Mar 27, 2015)

40# ben pearson hunter
45#wing red wing hunter
55#wing thunderbird
bear whitetail hunter
martin warthog (1981 till present)
diamond infinate edge (just purchased last week)
as you can see i started in the 60's with recurves and cedar arrows and used the martin for many years.decided to try one of these new shooting machines.


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh gosh, lets see if I can remember:

Bear compound, purchased at Walmart (forgot the model)
Bear Single cam compound (forgot the model)
Browning compound (forgot the model)
Hoyt Cybertech
Mathews Helim (2)


----------



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

Fibreglass recurve
Martin kit bow
Martin Warthog
Bear Whitetail
Martin Lynx
PSE Thunderbolt
Bowtech OldGlory
Bowtech Tomcat
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech 101 Airborne
Bowtech Destroyer 340
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
Bowtech Fanatic 
still have last three


----------



## spiralx (Nov 29, 2014)

Indian with all steel stings and cables
pse game sport
jennings uni-star
jennings carbon extreme
jennings buckmaster platinum
jennings pro-master
martin fury
some kind of alpine
mathews q2xl
hoyt ultra tec
hoyt maxis 35
hoyt vantage elite plus
elite pure


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

To many to list I have tried before then I think of a couple more I had.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

1) Browning Rage (still own) 
2) Bowtech Tribute (still own)
3) Bowtech General
4) Hoyt Alphamax 32
5) Bowtech Destroyer 350
6) Bowtech Invasion
7) Bowtech Insanity CPX
8) PSE Omen Pro (still own)
9) Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo (still own)
10) Elite E35 (2)
11) Hoyt Pro Edge Elite (still own)
12) Hoyt Pro Comp Elite (still own)
13) Mathews NoCam HTR
14) Hoyt Nitrum Turbo (still own)


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

PSE Nova
PSE Thunderbolt LC
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews S2
G5 Prime Rival


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

No way was i gonna type all that list is still growing, got another Charger on its way, still have the Delta, DNA/FT, and Infinty.. And this isn't including about a dozen recurves, or dozen or so crossbows


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

camocrazy1983 said:


> No way was i gonna type all that list is still growing, got another Charger on its way, still have the Delta, DNA/FT, and Infinty.. And this isn't including about a dozen recurves, or dozen or so crossbows


The Bear Trophy started it all, still have it, in pieces however.. And i left out the first "new bow" i ever owned, a PSE Spirt i got for a birthday , possibly my 11th or 12th?? No clue what happened to that one:/ lol


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I been serious about bowhunting since 2006 and these r the bows Ive owned
My first bow before I was serious was a 92 PSE Stratic flight express still own
2006 Martin Cougar 4se still own
2006 Martin Slayer Extreme
2010 Rytera Alien Z 
2011 Martin Silencer 
2011 Martin Ridge Hunter 
2012 Martin Prowler
2012 Martin Pantera
2012 Martin Cougar FC still own
2013 Martin Onza XT still own
2015 Prime Alloy my newest and best shooting bow Ive ever owned


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Started really bowhunting in 2005 with a Browning Mirage Unknown year, it had teardrops and a fork rest. It was my best friends dads bow. Draw length I now remember was beyond to long for me. Quite archery after 2007- 8ish.
2. 2010 I decided to get back into archery while in college. Bought a Diamond Black Ice Flex and killed lots of deer with it for 2 years.
3. 2012 I had Athens build me a custom Recluse. Killed 5 deer with it that year
4. 2013 Sold Athens, bought a Strother SX Rush. Sold Rush bought a Bowtech Experience from Crackers. Bought another SX Rush for a steal and got it Crackerized. 
5. 2014 Picked up my new Bowtech RPM on Saturday. Debating on selling SX Rush and buying another RPM as a backup/target setup. We shall see......lol
7. Ordered a Prime Rival from Crackers in optifade elevate 2. Very pretty bow


----------



## PreacherSteve67 (Aug 4, 2009)

PreacherSteve67 said:


> Indian Stalker
> Bear Silver Magnum
> Bear Polar LTD
> Martin Lynx
> ...


----------



## PreacherSteve67 (Aug 4, 2009)

PreacherSteve67 said:


> PreacherSteve67 said:
> 
> 
> > Indian Stalker
> ...


----------



## Lockdown (May 27, 2015)

Bear Cub Recurve
Bear Tigercat
Martin Lynx Magnum
Golden Eagle Super Hawk Turbo Cam
PSE Mach 6
Alpine Sidewinder II
Samick Sage Takedown Recurve
Oneida Strike Eagle
Oneida Stealth Eagle
Archery Research AR31
Oneida Black Eagle II ESC
Oneida Kestrel


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

Bowtech Tomkat 
Bowtech Assassin
Mathews Z7x 
Mathews MR6
Hoyt Vector 35
Bowtech Insanity CPX
Bear Agenda 7
Mathews Chill


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jennings micro
Pse beast
Bowtech tomkat
Bowtech destroyer 350
Bowtech invasion x2
Bowtech experience
Hoyt nitrum turbo


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

Martin Tiger
High Country Supreme (still own for nostalgia purposes)
High Country Brute Force
Mathews Switchback XT - Camo
Mathews Outback
Bowtech Allegiance 
Mathews Switchback XT - Black (still own)
Bowtech Admiral
Mathews Monster
Elite Hunter (my current bow of choice)


----------



## cg2737 (Mar 19, 2010)

High Country Blazer 70# with overdraw
Mathews Switchback XT 70#
Mathews Z7 70#
Mathews Chill 60#
All camo


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

1)Bear whitetail hunter

2)Black bear

3)Brown bear

4)Bear pronghorn

5)Bear polar ltd

6)Bear magnum

7)Martin cougar magnum

8)Martin cougar

9)Martin warthog

10)Golden eagle screaming eagle

11)PSE fast flight

12)Oneida black eagle

13)Oneida screaming eagle

14)Oneida tomcat

15)Black Knight

16)Mathews feather max

17)Mathews Mq1

18)Mathews switchback

19)Mathews drenalin

20)Mathews drenalin ld

21)Mathews switchback xt

22)Mathews apex

23)Mathews apex7

24)Mathews ovation

25)Mathews black max

26)Mathews black max 2

27)Mathews lx 

28)Mathews conquest2

29)Mathews conquest4

30)Mathews ovation

31)Mathews outback

32)Mathews Dxt

33)Jennings arrow star 

34)Bowtech allegiance

35)Bowtech 82nd airborne

36)Pse nova

37)Pse bowmadness XL

38)Hoyt katera

39)Hoyt katera XL

40)Hoyt trykon

41)Hoyt trykon XL

42)Hoyt pro elite

43)Hoyt ultra elite

44)Hoyt pro tec

45)Hoyt ultra tec

46)Hoyt super tec

47)Hoyt vantage elite

48)Hoyt carbon matrix

49)Hoyt carbon matrix ld

50)Hoyt carbon element 

51)Hoyt carbon spyder turbo

52)Hoyt pro 38

53)Hoyt pro comp elite

54)Hoyt pro comp elite XL

55)Hoyt alphamax 32

56)Hoyt alphamax 35

57)Hoyt alpha burner

58)Hoyt contender

59)Hoyt contender elite

60)Hoyt maxxis 35

61)Hoyt maxxis 32

62)Hoyt super slam 

63)Hoyt alpha elite

64)Hoyt Pro Comp Fx

65)Hoyt Pro Edge Elite

66) prime centroid

67)Ok archery DST40

68) Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34

69) Elite Tour

70)Hoyt Podium

71)Hoyt Carbon Spyder zt 

72)Bear Alaskan

73) Golden Eagle hunter

74) Oneida Strike Eagle

75)Hoyt Pro Comp



This is since 1978 I'm sure I have forgotten some along the way.


----------



## scarcher1985 (May 15, 2007)

Fred Bear Youth Bow
Martin Cougar Speedflite
Hoyt Protec XT3000
Bear Element
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
BowTech Tribute
BowTech 101st Airborne
Mathews Reezen
Martin Pantera


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

Mission x3
PSE Vendetta XS
Mathews z7 Magnum
Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30
Hoyt Nitrum Turbo (current)
I never hunted with the z7 and sold it pretty quick.. 


How Great Thou Art!


----------



## idahojtg (Jan 2, 2016)

Holy Cow !!! Avenstoke, you must get a new bow every other week !


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Browning - Bow used as child
PSE Premonition HD (Sold)
PSE Dream Season Decree (Sold)
Hoyt Defiant (Sold)
Matthews Halon 6 (Sold)
PSE Xpression (Current)
PSE Dominator 3d DC (Current)
PSE Dream Season Decree TI (Current)


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

1st bow was a Bear Polar which I believe was made in 1963.
2nd bow was a Bob Allen compound in 1973
3rd bow was a 1976 Bear Whitetail (carried this bow with me around the globe in the military. Shot Pheasant in Korea with it)
4th bow and still in the shop is a 1977 Martin Dyna bow
5th bow was a Browning Nomad in 1984
6th bow was a Martin Cougar mag 1984
7th bow was a Martin Firecat 1985 
8th through who knows how many were Martins. Some were prototypes which didn't make production and some were first run risers that sure don't look like the production models (all boxed and stored)
2004 went to Bowtech and have had 2 to 3 bows a year up to present date. We even had a run of our own model which there are 82 still shooting today


----------



## PreacherSteve67 (Aug 4, 2009)

PreacherSteve67 said:


> Indian Stalker
> Bear Silver Magnum
> Bear Polar LTD
> Martin Lynx
> ...


Add to this list:
Hoyt Carbon Element
Mathews MR 7
Mathews Heli'm
Mathews Creed
Mathews Chill R
Mathews No Cam HTR
Mathews Wake
Matthews Heli'm # 2
Mathews No Cam HTX
Mathews Halon 6


----------



## NC8point (Oct 5, 2012)

This isn't all of them, but it's most of them 
Bear whitetail hunter (mid 80's)
TSS quadra flex
Mountaineer
PSE Jet Flite
Browning Mirage (3 in a row)
High Country
Parker
Bowtech Commander 
Diamond Marquis
Another Bowtech Commander
Mathews ChillR
Elite 35
Elite Victory
Mathews ChillX
Mathews ChillR
Mathews Chillx


----------



## NC8point (Oct 5, 2012)

And a few recurves


----------



## Dakoda (Dec 22, 2010)

Jennings breeze
Bowtech soldier
Diamond ice man
Bowtech captain
Elite judge
Elite synergy
Elite pure
Elite gt500
Mathews z7
Mathews z7 Magnum
Mathews chill x
PSE xforce GX 7
Prime centroid 
Hoyt alpha max 35
Hoyt CRX 35
Prime Rize
Prime Rival
Diamond Carbon cure
Bowtech Boss
Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34
Athens accomplice 34
Athens Solace

I think that's it......... Good lord I have a problem.


----------



## stanc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hurts my head to think about it.. lol..From bent sticks with hay bailing twine strings and the straightest stick I could find for an arrow back in the late1960s to mathews today. Everything in between is like......WOW .....LOL LOL...but its all been fun


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Little Red Bow
Indian Recurve
PSE (can't quite remember the model)
PSE Fireflite Express
Bowtech Tomkat 
Bowtech Allegiance
PSE Vendetta DC
PSE Decree HD


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

'75 - - - Bear Whitetail
80's- - - Hoyt Ram Hunter
90's- - - Oregon Valiant Crusader
2000 - - Golden Eagle Evolution
2010 - - Bowtech Destroyer 340
2013 - - Tenpoint Stealth SS


----------



## ahmedmido (Sep 8, 2017)

Bought my first bow about a week ago, a PSE Stinger X and I have been very happy with it. I've shot it every day so far but I'll have to wait until Irma passes over Georgia..


----------



## Zany08 (Sep 4, 2016)

1.) Mathews Z2

That's ittttt


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

Bear Spirit of America, 76er
2001 Martin Phantom Z cams


----------



## uggi (Jan 17, 2017)

1) Mathews MQ1 (love it) 2006-2008
2) Mathews LX 2008-2011
3) PSE supra one cam 2011-2014
4) Hoyt Podium 37" 2014-2016
5) Hoyt Prevail 40" (2 months)
6) Mathews Halon x comp (now and forever)


----------



## Backeast (Jan 5, 2011)

Bear whitetail 2
Martin lynx
Golden eagle formula 3D
Mathews mq1
Mathews legacy
Mathews switchback 
Mathews switchback xt
Mathews drenlin ld
Mathews triumph
Bowtech cpxl
Prime impact
Prime one
Elite energy 35
Elite victory 37
Elite energy 35 vgrip
Prime centergy hybrid
Prime


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Barnett youth bow, is now my sons first Barnett youth bow.
Browning micro midus
Bear trophy hunter
Pse firestorm lite
Matthews ovation(wish I still had it)
Limbsaver dead zone 30(wish I still had it)
Martin inferno 33(current shooter)

That's really not that many for 22 years, even though the first 18 years I did not bowhunt regularly.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

PSE Deer Hunter
Bear Whitetail? (I'm not sure of the model of things thing, but it is not the old Whitetail)
Mathews MQ32 (Bow I got my first kills with)
Mathews Switchback (Upgraded from the MQ32, killed a few deer with it)
Mathews Chill R (Upgraded from the Switchback, and had this bow for about 2 hunting seasons, was always fighting it though)
Mathews Creed (Traded to get this one, never did fit me right, sold it)
Hoyt Spyder Turbo (Bow shot great for me, but was just a little to heavy of a draw weight)
Elite Synergy (current bow, and by far my favorite)


----------



## ndnscout (Oct 18, 2006)

Bear Whitetail 2 (early 90's)
Bear Supermag 44 (mid 90's
Bear First Strike (late 90's)
Reflex Timberwolf 
2006 Bowtech Allegiance 
2011 Bowtech Invasion (Best bow ever)
2017 Bowtech Reign 6 (competing for best bow ever. Lol)


----------



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

In my 16 years of archery I've only had 4:

Browning arrostar
06 Archery Research 34
09 Hoyt Alphamax 32
14 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo


----------



## Fusionarcher (Aug 28, 2017)

Old Bear not sure of name
Martin
PSE Nova
PSE Stinger 3G
Mathews Monster
Bow tech CPXL
Mathews Halon




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Pse (bright green target bow) as a kid (mid 80's)
Miles Keller XI 
High country .......cant remember
Bowtech Justice VFT
Bowtech Mighty Mite
Bowtech General
Bowtech Experience
Bowtech BTX
Bowtech CPXL
Bowtech Reign 7


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Over the last 20 years..
Oneida Eagle from lawn sale
Pse '01 lazer? I think (recently redone and passed down to a new archer)
Mathews outback (sold to get xt)
Mathews switchback (still have)
Mathews switchback xt(sold to get another switchback) 
Mathews drenalin (sold still liked switchback better) 
Mathews switchback 
Mathews helim (gone lol I just hated the waffle look)
G5 hps31 swapped cam with switchback xt cam (still have)
Mathews outback (10 yrs wishing I still had my first ) 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo99 (Mar 30, 2017)

A nameless red fiberglass takedown 20 lb kids longbow
Bear whitetail
Pearson razorback
High Country Sniper
Hoyt Accutec
Hoyt Alphatec
Magyar Horsebow
Groves Longbow
Elite Tour
Elite Synergy
Elite Tempo


----------



## Boaringbruno (Sep 14, 2017)

All PSE compounds. Looking for my 1st recurve. Thinking about a vintage Bear, any suggestions?


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

PSE "The Beast 4x4" > PSE "Durango" > PSE "Vendetta XS" > Mathews "Helim"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adub2500 (Oct 29, 2012)

PSE Durango 
Mathews Heli-M
Mathews Chill X
Bowtech Reign 7


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Martin phantom
Martin Pantera 
Mathews Drenalin x2
Mathews Heli-m
Pearson z34
Maitland Halo 32
Elite z28 x3
Elite pure
Strother Wrath
Strother sx rush
Hoyt Vector turbo
Pse axe 7
Pse Source
Obsession Phoenix
Prime Impact


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't remember much before 2002 but I do remember what I've had since then....

High Country 4Runner
Hoyt Trykon X2
Hoyt Vetrix
Hoyt Katera 
Hoyt AlphaMax32 
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Hoyt Maxxis 35 X2
Hoyt CRX 35 X2
Strother SX-1
Strother Valor 
Bowtech Admiral X4
Bowtech 82nd Airborne X2
Bowtech Captain X2
Bowtech AirRaid 
Bowtech Destoyer340 X2
Bowtech Invasion X4
Bowtech Insanity CPXL X4
Bowtech Experience X3 (still have one)
Bowtech Boss X5
Bowtech Reign7 
Elite V37
Elite Revol 
Bowtech BT-Mag (currently shooting)


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

martin jaguar
golden eagle
mathews Q7
bowtech allegiance
PSE VENDETTA XL
HOYT FAKTOR 34


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Blue Mountain Razorback, Hoyt Powermax, another Hoyt Powermax, Mathews C2, Mathews C4, PSE Supra EXT, PSE Evolve 35, and the greatest of them all...ELITE VICTORY 37, and I just acquired an Elite Victory 39. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Bowtech Pro38 
Bowtech D340
Bowtech Specialist x2
Bowtech CPXL x 3 
Mathews Chill
PSE Omen 
PSE Decree HD (Still have)
Mathews Chill X (Still have)


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftturninalq (Oct 8, 2014)

Mathews Creed
Mathews Halon 32


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

Mid 80’s getting out of service and back into hunting...Started with -

Bear/Jennings
Browning
Hoyt
Bowtech Allegiance, Trbute & Destroyer 340
Elite Answer
Hoyt AlphaMax
Bowtech Destroyer 340
Elite Energy 32

And now in 2017 back to Hoyt with the ProDefiant and my Destroyer 340 as back-up!


----------



## MMN3 Wombat (Aug 21, 2017)

Lil bear starter bow when I was little. 
PSE Stinger 3G
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Mathews Halon 32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

1995 - XI impulse - still miss it
2000 - Mathews FX - total p.o.s., hated it
2006 - Pearson Rave - very nice. will be keeping for backup.
2017 - Bowtech Carbon Icon - just got it. digging it so for. waiting on stiffer arrows to come in so i can try out the performance setting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheap recurve in high school, first compound was a Graham Dyna Bow, then Screaming Eagle followed by PSE Firestorm Lite and the Prime Rival was next followed by Xpedition Xcentric 7, then Elite Synergy and after that added the Xpedition Xception and last but not least is my Xpedition Perfexion. First bow mentioned was from 1965 to my 2017 Perfexion. Still have the Rival and three X`s.

Lucky


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Bear Whitetail 2
Hoyt Pro vantage
(Out of hunting for a few years)
Bowtech Assassin 
Mathews Halon 32/6


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

I got into archery at age 65. Over the last 3 years I bought a Bowtech Carbon Icon, BT Prodigy, Elite Energy 32 and 35 and a Bowtech Reign 6. I still shoot them all. I think I got addicted!


----------



## archer619 (Mar 24, 2013)

My current bow is a XI Myles Keller Legend Magnum. I get so tickled by the looks on other people's faces when they here that! I have had people say they have never heard of it or ask why I just can't go ahead and get a new bow. They really look funny when I tell them that I like and prefer older bows! Lol!


----------



## Manchild (Aug 19, 2017)

Bear whitetail2
Martin cougar magnum
Martin lynx with excel cams
Martin gonzo safari
Martin firecat
Onieda aeroforce
Onieda black eagle
2 Clearwater powermags
Hoyt something tec
Mathews black max
Mathews sq2
Mathews q2
Mathews dxt
Mathews drenalin
Elite judge
Bowtech assasin
Mathews reezen 6.5
Mathews McPherson monster 6
Mathews halon 32/6


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

browning x-cellerator 2? don't remember exactly......bought in early 80's
Oneida tomcat
Oneida screaming eagle
Oneida phantom
Oneida aero force had 2 
Oneida strike eagle
Oneida black eagle had 2
bowtech extreme SD
Mathews outback
quest primal


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Not many, however:
'09 Hoyt PowerHawk 
'08 Bowtech Guardian Hardwoods HD Green
'09 Elite GT500 Ninja
'08 Bowtech Commander 
'11 Hoyt CRX35 Blackout
'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne Black Ops
'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne Hardwoods HD Green


----------



## RMHunt72 (Sep 27, 2017)

Cool Thread

PSE Thunder-flight
PROLINE CPS Sniper
Darton Avalanche
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech 101st Airborne
Strothers 
Hoyt Factor Turbo
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
Bowtech Reign 7
Soon to come PSE Evolve 35


----------



## Hoytconvert17 (Nov 8, 2017)

PSE 1 cam impact, PSE infinity, Mathews switchback


----------



## Bare_hunter (Oct 30, 2017)

Bear Truth 2 and looking to upgrade!!


----------



## ammxcrank (Nov 9, 2017)

Bowtech Cabelas Instigator 
Mathews DXT
Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## nitro943 (Oct 16, 2012)

Prime Ion
Elite Energy 32
Matthews Heli-M 
Matthews Drenalin
Matthews FX
Formally all about Matthews. Looking for change and just got the Prime and Elite. Should be a lot different...


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

To many to remember but even though I started out with a recurve in 1972, I got my first deer with the first ever compound (Allen) in 1977. So having been through the progression of compounds, I really appreciate what we get to shoot today.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bear Kodiak
Bear Agenda
Bear Arena
PSE Nova
PSE EVO
PSE DNA
PSE Supra
PSE Freak
PSE Epix
PSE Xpedite
Pearson Diamond Back
Bowtech Allegiance 
Bowtech Admiral
Bowtech General
Bowtech D340
Bowtech D350
Bowtech Invasion
Bowtech CPXL
Bowtech Old Glory
Bowtech Reign 6
Bowtech Reign 7
Hoyt Ultra Tec
Hoyt Alphamax
Hoyt CRX
Hoyt Faktor
Hoyt Carbon Element 
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Hoyt Carbon Spyder
Hoyt Carbon Defiant
Hoyt Spyder Turbo
Hoyt Spyder
Hoyt Podium X 
Hoyt Pro Comp
Hoyt Alpha Elite
Obsession Phoenix 
Obsession hemorrhage
Elite Envy
Elite E500
Elite GT500
Elite Z28
Elite Hunter
Elite Judge
Elite Pulse
Elite Answer
Elite Pure
Elite E32
Elite E35
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Drenalin 
Mathews Reezen
Mathews Helim
Mathews Monster
Mathews Halon
Athens Rev 6
Prime Centroid
Prime Shift
Prime Centergy 
G5 Quest Primal 

I’m sure I missed a few but those were off the top of my head. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Darton sl30
Parker buck hunter
Xi silverhawk xp
Hoyt charger
Hoyt Vector 32
Mathews creed
Mathews Drenalin ld 
Elite E32
Elite Answer (2)
Elite tour
Obsession lethal force 2
Bowtech Reign6


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I am missing a bow or two, but should be pretty close.

Bear Whitetail - Killed a buck with it the first year archery hunting
Pro-Line ??? - Limbs cracked
Jennings Buckmasters - cant remember
Bowtech Patriot - nice bow and it killed deer
Bowtech 101st - awesome bow and I shot it well
Bowtech Admiral - didn’t have it long... it was a backup
Elite Answer - awesome bow
Elite Synergy - My favorite for hitting spots
Elite E32 - loved it
Elite E35 - not my style, but a nice bow
Prime Defy - loved it. resale sucked!
Bowtech Insanity - didn’t have it very long, but it shot good
Obsession Bows M6 - loved it
Obsession Bows M6 -- 2nd - loved it
Xpedition Xcentric - awesome bow... still have it and it will stay
Xpedition Xcursion - awesome bow... one of my favorites
Bowtech RealmX -- On the way.... ???


----------



## dalger (Feb 13, 2010)

My first one was a Ben Pearson Deer Slayer in 1968 to many to remember after that


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ben Pearson recurve 45# (Still Have) 1995
Bear ??? Compound 60# (Limb de-laminated) From Dunhams in 1996
York ??? compound 60# (Uncles old bow) 1997
Quest Hammer 70# 2010
Athens Revelation 70# 2018 (On Staff for 2018)


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Browning black night
XI impact 
PSE ?
Bowtech Constitution
Hoyt crx35
Strothers rush
Bowtech cpxl
Cpxl
Carbon overdrive
Btx
I34
Defcon m7
E35
Addiction obb
Addiction obb

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

